# Compliment the user above you!



## Myst (Dec 18, 2014)

Hiya~

I thought this place could use a bit more warmth. All you have to do is compliment the user above you. Sounds simple, right?

Person 1: You have such a pretty signature. I love it. <3
Person 2: Your user title is so fancy~

And so on...

Let's go! And remember, if you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all.


----------



## Disband (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice Stalker xD


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice sig


----------



## Disband (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice Espeon.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 18, 2014)

nice wolf


----------



## Disband (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice Collection.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice join date


----------



## Disband (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice Title.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice username


----------



## Disband (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice Post Time.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 18, 2014)

Also a nice post time (11:11 pm my time zone)


----------



## Disband (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice Location


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice post count


----------



## Disband (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice Taste in Music >.>


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 18, 2014)

Good person









ok that was weird because I was just humming music right until I saw your post lmao >.>


----------



## Disband (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice Person.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2014)

i swear there was already one of these
---
the best


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

good pony ~ :3


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 18, 2014)

you have a really adorable avatar
yes you indeed are fabulous you awesome cute lil scraggy c:


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

your avatar is so sexy ~ I love the black/green combination <3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

cool sig yo


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't hate you because you're annoying

you're annoying because I hate you


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

Noiru: u know great stuff when you see them :3


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 18, 2014)

we share the same favourite pkmn

(assuming scraggy is yours)


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

you have a Slowking avatar which is instant win ~


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 18, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> you have a Slowking avatar which is instant win ~



why aren't we best friends


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

likes weird pokemon


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> we share the same favourite pkmn
> 
> (assuming scraggy is yours)



scraggy is not my favorite Pokemon, Raichu is but I still adore scraggy because he's both adorable and cool/sexy ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> why aren't we best friends



aww we can be best friends of course *huge grin*


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 18, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> scraggy is not my favorite Pokemon, Raichu is but I still adore scraggy because he's both adorable and cool/sexy ~



I'm considering using Raichu in my competitive team considering he's received a major buff this gen (he has the same SPA as Gengar and has good speed!) considering


considering


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> I'm considering using Raichu in my competitive team considering he's received a major buff this gen (he has the same SPA as Gengar and has good speed!) considering
> 
> 
> considering



u forgot to mention he's oh so drop-dead gorgeous


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

likes jarrad


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 18, 2014)

is it true ur not really asian


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

nope.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

where are the compliments, you two? lol I think you're funny ~


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

pervert cookies


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

^ is that a compliment? I'd like to think it is


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

it is


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

^ yay 
lol srsly


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

yes its good for u now go play sakura spirit


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

Noiru said:


> yes its good for u now go play sakura spirit



NO >:C
bye ~ *goes back to browsing yaoi furries on tumblr*


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

yes or go listen to good stuff m9


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

nah sorry i dont wanna fap atm


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

wow awesome whatever it is!! *o*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> nah sorry i dont wanna fap atm



niiiiiinnnjaaaaa


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

likes me but cant say it


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

you two should just get married XD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

yes good idea


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

Pretty face x3


----------



## Disband (Dec 18, 2014)

Kevin Bacon is always cool.


----------



## peachesandicecream (Dec 18, 2014)

Disband said:


> Kevin Bacon is always cool.



Nice sig


----------



## Kammeh (Dec 18, 2014)

Your username is adorable and makes me hungry o u o


----------



## peachesandicecream (Dec 18, 2014)

Kammeh said:


> Your username is adorable and makes me hungry o u o



Hehe thank you 
Your so pretty!


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice username


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

cool avatar i like it better than the real kpop ahri


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

it's cool that you changed the arrangement of your collectibles


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

i sold them but thanks those are the ones noone wants yet


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 18, 2014)

Noiru said:


> cool avatar i like it better than the real kpop ahri



That skin sucks lol I have it and use it since I have all her skins and I love her, it's just given a bad rep because of the ahris who just buy it and then do horrible haha 

I like ur signature it's black and white


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

yeah it kinda does because it attracts really bad koreaboos to the game.

thanks yours is nice too ^^


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 18, 2014)

Noiru said:


> yeah it kinda does because it attracts really bad koreaboos to the game.
> 
> thanks yours is nice too ^^



Yep, that's what I really meant to say, LOL koreaboos that's a good word. Foxfire and Dauntless all the way. 

Hm, you have good post count? I GUESS i dont know what else to say >_<


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

it's alright and yes i did spend way more time here than i do now :3

has a nice set of collectibles.


----------



## Disband (Dec 18, 2014)

Confusing but Nice xD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

nice pic m8


----------



## Disband (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice Australian that lives in Sweden. >..>


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 18, 2014)

You're a cool guy and it's always nice to see you around ^v^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 18, 2014)

you're a very hairy baby! Cx


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

aw, you're the cutest thing ever :'D
you and Jenny<3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 18, 2014)

thankyou! i love your avatar- so sassy


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

thanks I know :'3
did I mention I lurv pink and fluffy things


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 18, 2014)

very cute avi :3


----------



## Disband (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice avatar, is it Lyra?


----------



## Greninja (Dec 18, 2014)

Cool halo theme u have there


----------



## Disband (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you, nice Mega Gallade xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 19, 2014)

Your new avatar looks bad*ss. ;3


----------



## Byngo (Dec 19, 2014)

You're nice, from talking to you only a bit.


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 19, 2014)

very cute villagers ya got there <3


----------



## Pineapple Bacteria (Dec 19, 2014)

Amazing FNAF theme! 1 love it!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 19, 2014)

I love pineapples too


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

so cute and pretteh ~ <3
we probably have things in common


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Crazy, but nice. >.>


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Good taste in video games


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Good taste in villagers.


----------



## Greninja (Dec 19, 2014)

Has a very cool avatar


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Has good taste in pokemon.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Has good taste.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

You're cool and sweet.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

^ omg you're now 20% cooler for calling me great stuffs :3


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

D'anks. X3


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 19, 2014)

^ Great taste in videogames! (I see you play Mario Kart and Smashbros? *winks*)


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Fantastic taste in villagers omg *o*


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 19, 2014)

has a lovely signature


----------



## Radda (Dec 19, 2014)

Cute personality.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 19, 2014)

Really nice and fun to talk to.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 19, 2014)

Adorable signature and avatar!


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice Avatar.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

nice...computer/internet speed?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

nice pic


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

you're good at making me feel bad


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 20, 2014)

really good at telling me i lost the game


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

good at losing the game


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

lol how do i do that


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

is good at not participating in threads properly


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

cool cakes


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

cool because loves cakes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

is good at saying kid a lot


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

is good at commenting weird stuff


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

is good at woohoo


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

is good at posting


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

broke the record at whining...


----------



## Alyx (Dec 23, 2014)

is a cutie patootie


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't know who you are so I'll pretend that you're amazing and everything :'D


----------



## Zane (Dec 23, 2014)

semi-decent actress lmao


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 23, 2014)

is really cool


i wish you were allowed to come to heaven with me


----------



## Pineapple Bacteria (Dec 23, 2014)

ummmm.........pokemon is cool.


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Your username is so cool!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Dec 24, 2014)

Very friendly c:


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

You confuse me sometimes, But you're nice.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rayquaza128 said:


> Very friendly c:



Ninja!
I don't judge ninjas! xD


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Dec 24, 2014)

I've seen you around. You seem cool x3


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> I've seen you around. You seem cool x3



Cool, and Nice for saying that.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 24, 2014)

Has a nice sig


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 24, 2014)

Espurr is great.


----------



## eleanorshock (Dec 24, 2014)

Has a nice avatar


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Good taste in games.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 24, 2014)

Very active and social among all of us.


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Alright... xD


----------



## Myst (Jan 5, 2015)

You have an awesome avatar!


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you, I really like your signature! xD


----------



## alesha (Jan 5, 2015)

Nice sig.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 5, 2015)

You're cool.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 5, 2015)

Is a great artist.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 5, 2015)

Pretty chill


----------



## Atalie (Jan 5, 2015)

I love your sig!


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jan 5, 2015)

Mard geer awaits a compliment


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 5, 2015)

King of Hades.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 5, 2015)

cool collectibles


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 5, 2015)

cool person


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Nice signature.


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

You will forever be remembered as "that one guy who would always spam the basement."

Bringing this game back. Please play so I can compliment you guys!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice username. Very good at writing!


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks!

@RainbowCherry Your avatar is awesome and I'm sure you're an awesome person too!


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 11, 2015)

I like your username and title!


----------



## toenuki (Mar 11, 2015)

The mad hatter would love your name! Hahaha!


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

You have a cute username! :3


----------



## Finnian (Mar 11, 2015)

I love your icon!


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

I love your signature! ^-^


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice anime list!


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Nice anime list!



Same!


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 11, 2015)

I already said this to you but seriously every time I see you post I stop and have a Gil-related fangirly moment. Thank you for that.  Any Gil fan is good in my book.

Edit: LOL Ninja'd by Myst! So Myst you get one too: Your username reminds me of the PC game series and gives me the warm fuzzies ;D


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 11, 2015)

I like your username :3


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 11, 2015)

I think you're very kind and sweet, not to mention I love how dedicated you are. ^^


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

You're the sweetest person I've ever met before! <3


----------



## alesha (Mar 12, 2015)

You are nice and kind and I <3 your username


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

You're a cool person!


----------



## deerui (Mar 17, 2015)

has a nice username


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

You will be missed... aka bumping this thread.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 9, 2015)

an amazing writer, talented, thinks less of themselves than they should, really fun to talk to and has interesting ideas. <3


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> an amazing writer, talented, thinks less of themselves than they should, really fun to talk to and has interesting ideas. <3



You're sweet, always so nice, and you make awesome GFX! Oh, and you're a great roleplayer too~


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 9, 2015)

I do not know you at all, but you have a awesome looking avatar :'3


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 9, 2015)

Nice avatar


----------



## jasa11 (Apr 9, 2015)

Idk you but I like your name :3


----------



## Nickole (Apr 9, 2015)

You have a funny Harry Potter picture!


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 9, 2015)

I like that you have the same name as me and I also like how you spell it different than mine


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 9, 2015)

Nice hat!


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 9, 2015)

oh thats my red headband and thanx

nice avatar


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 9, 2015)

The hair on the girl in the avatar (presumably you) is really nice. I like long, straight hair.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 11, 2015)

You have eyes.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

You have the all-mighty Waluigi egg.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 11, 2015)

Your Tumblr layout is really amazing. Sonic BG music too? 10/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 11, 2015)

You are really nice and like great anime!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Cheren is best.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> Your Tumblr layout is really amazing. Sonic BG music too? 10/10



Sonic Music is amazing.

Especially Sonic CD's japanese soundtrack and Sonic Adventure 1 music.


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 11, 2015)

Wow, you really have a talent for drawing.  I wish I could be that good in drawing facial expressions! Do you doodle for fun or because you need to, because it seems to be made in a very relaxing way?


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Wow, you really have a talent for drawing.  I wish I could be that good in drawing facial expressions! Do you doodle for fun or because you need to, because it seems to be made in a very relaxing way?


Thanks! :3

I doodle for fun, and to make people happy and stuff.

That sig is hilarious.


----------



## Beardo (Apr 11, 2015)

You're a really nice person


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Rad as heck.


----------



## tumut (Apr 11, 2015)

Pretty good taste in villagers.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 11, 2015)

You're one with the WAH, You're a great member of the WAH-ald.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Ness is great.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 11, 2015)

i love Space Dandy!


----------



## tumut (Apr 11, 2015)

Medli is really cool, my favorite dungeon in wind waker. It's fun throwing her against the wall.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Momo is cool.


----------



## Skep (Apr 11, 2015)

your avatar is adorable B)


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

You used to be the best lurker.

Also I missed you.


----------



## Bunchi (Apr 11, 2015)

Dang your art is pretty cute


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 11, 2015)

everything about u is great lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg ninja'd af

everything about u is probably great too tho


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 11, 2015)

No idea about you, all I can say is I know nothing bad of you ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Finnian (Apr 11, 2015)

mah best meme on tbt

- - - Post Merge - - -

sorry hyogo for not responding yet to that thing. im ltierally home for 2 seconds to make a button


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 11, 2015)

You have a really good avatar.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Cheese is great


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice avatar.


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

Awesome username.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 11, 2015)

Seen you around, very friendly.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)

I just realized you've changed your username...
I recognize the top signature art, which I absolutely love.
I love everything you've got going on, i.e., your username, usertitle, signature, avatar, the whole shebang.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

The Gif queen.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 11, 2015)

You are a lovely person and you have my favorite female and male villager in your town (Lolly, Punchy!)


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Rudy is awesome.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 11, 2015)

So nice, very kind and sweet C: great friend!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Stitch is awesome. :3


----------



## biibii (Apr 12, 2015)

I love your siggy art omg!

Perfff


----------



## Finnian (Apr 12, 2015)

I really love your username!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

You have some rad villagers.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

You're awesome~


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 12, 2015)

You are a very interesting person and basement dweller.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 12, 2015)

ur really cheesing it around here

thank u man


----------



## Prabha (Apr 12, 2015)

You have the most ..*unique* sig ever XD


----------



## himeki (Apr 12, 2015)

Spinny hands!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

Better than me..

Also you have the Bubblegum Sisters....I did once...until Francine moved out without warning.


----------



## biibii (Apr 12, 2015)

Your collectibles give me life.


----------



## tumut (Apr 12, 2015)

You have a lovely small mailbox.


----------



## himeki (Apr 12, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Better than me..
> 
> Also you have the Bubblegum Sisters....I did once...until Francine moved out without warning.



Aww, shame about your Francine :c. I don't have her yet, but one of my friends do and he says I can have her .


They have the amazing Waluigi Egg!


----------



## tae (Apr 12, 2015)

you have a nice set of villagers.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

Has a ACNL blog.


----------



## himeki (Apr 12, 2015)

has a tumbleh like me


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

Has a cute sig.


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 12, 2015)

Has So much TTB


----------



## himeki (Apr 12, 2015)

jingle


----------



## stitcheslover (Apr 12, 2015)

very kind and funny


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

Stitches is the best bear cub...next to Bluebear at least.


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

Don't get where your icon is from, but it's really cute. Also you are amazing at art!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

It's from Space Dandy, go watch it.

Has an all-cat town.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> It's from Space Dandy, go watch it.
> 
> Has an all-cat town.



You are amazing.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

You're like the cool kid of this whole forum.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> You're like the cool kid of this whole forum.



You have amazing avatars and signatures!

Thanks! ^w^


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 12, 2015)

I like the quote in your siggy~


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> I like the quote in your siggy~



I like the poem in your siggy too~


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 12, 2015)

I think everything about you is cool! you're really helpful too, even if you like teasing people D:


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 12, 2015)

You started roleplaying much better/more smoothly then I did


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

You're funny ^-^


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 12, 2015)

Overall, you're awesome ^~^


----------



## Prabha (Apr 12, 2015)

YOU THE GIF QUEEN NO QUESTIONS ASKED.
shes literally such a queen that she even slays Beyonc?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah man ninja'd but I see you a lot and you seem like a really nice person!


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

Prabha said:


> YOU THE GIF QUEEN NO QUESTIONS ASKED.
> shes literally such a queen that she even slays Beyonc?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Lolipup adores you so you must be a good person!


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 12, 2015)

You are literally the best person in the entire universe and no one can convince me otherwise, you're warm, fun and nice, caring and make me feel like I can do anything when I talk to you, you pick me up from my worst times and make me smile and I can never thank you enough for that. <3

I love you, and everything about you.

EDIT, NINJA'D, that was for Prabha- but YOU ARE STILL AMAZING AND SUPER FANTASTICAL MYST, I like the fact you can't be manipulated!


----------



## Shika (Apr 13, 2015)

I love the combination of your profile picture and your user title~!


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 13, 2015)

Your Signature is so cute


----------



## Peebers (Apr 13, 2015)

Has and adorable avatar!! Who is that villager?? uvu


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 13, 2015)

Has a cool looking signature, love the bird.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 13, 2015)

Has an absolutely awesome profile picture and signature


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 13, 2015)

Your art is fabulous!


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 13, 2015)

truly the coolest one around B)


----------



## stitcheslover (Apr 13, 2015)

so cute and see you everywhere


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 13, 2015)

oh my goodness, you love stitches and so do I! <3 you are instant amazing.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 13, 2015)

Stitches is great


----------



## Skep (Apr 13, 2015)

you're like one of the nicest people on tbt

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd but still tru


----------



## Myst (Apr 13, 2015)

You're amazing~


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 13, 2015)

You're amazing as well


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 13, 2015)

I ALMOST DIDN'T REALIZE WHO YOU WERE BECAUSE YOU CHANGED YOUR ICON. </3
Though you're a very nice person! you seem helpful and have a lot of cute birthstones~


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 13, 2015)

You have eggs and I don't. ;_;


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 13, 2015)

You have a lot of potential in drawing.

Never stop drawing as many would say.


----------



## Myst (Apr 13, 2015)

Your tumblr looks cool!~


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 13, 2015)

You're really nice! ^^


----------



## Myst (Apr 13, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> You're really nice! ^^



So are you!


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 13, 2015)

You're an amazing author and know how to keep people in suspense <3


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 13, 2015)

You're apparently good at saving up tbt!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 13, 2015)

You're pretty cool.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 13, 2015)

You are a fabulous artist.


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 13, 2015)

You're a fish


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 13, 2015)

You understand my fantastic saving abilities and seem really nice. <3


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 13, 2015)

You have the glorious Waluigi egg.


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 13, 2015)

is a really good artist and has awesome collectibles


----------



## Myst (Apr 13, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> is a really good artist and has awesome collectibles



I haven't seen you around much but you have an awesome signature~


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 13, 2015)

Sorry Myst but...
I already made a thread just like this a while back e_o​


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 13, 2015)

Is a boy who likes pink! **** gender norms!


----------



## loreiid (Apr 13, 2015)

Your avatar is super cool!


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 13, 2015)

Awesome username <3


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 13, 2015)

remiaphasia said:


> Is a boy who likes pink! **** gender norms!



Tysfm I'm cryinf​


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 13, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Tysfm I'm cryinf​



I have to say the same thing. I admire that.


----------



## Myst (Apr 13, 2015)

Your username is cute. :3


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 13, 2015)

A great writer.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 13, 2015)

Daww, cute avatar.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 13, 2015)

your username just seems very home-ey... like I bet your town is super quaint and awesome


----------



## Peebers (Apr 13, 2015)

love the avatar!! ; w;


----------



## Myst (Apr 13, 2015)

Peebers said:


> love the avatar!! ; w;



Awesome signature.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 13, 2015)

^basement jesus


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 13, 2015)

Basement Zeus.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 13, 2015)

Basement Tom Nook


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 13, 2015)

u r so great wowowow i remember talkin to u & stuff too!
everything about u is perfect tho


----------



## Myst (Apr 13, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> Basement Tom Nook



Basement Villager.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Basement Villager.



Basement Dr. Shrunk

- - - Post Merge - - -



kikiiii said:


> u r so great wowowow i remember talkin to u & stuff too!
> everything about u is perfect tho



awww thanks you are like the sweetest person too! and your profile is so adorableeeeee


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 13, 2015)

Has adorable villagers


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 13, 2015)

remiaphasia said:


> Has adorable villagers



is frickin' loaded rich with bells!!!


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 13, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> is frickin' loaded rich with bells!!!



I...I am?


----------



## Peebers (Apr 13, 2015)

has a 1k post count!! that's my goal ; W ;


----------



## Myst (Apr 13, 2015)

Peebers said:


> has a 1k post count!! that's my goal ; W ;



Really? 

I'm sure you'll get there!


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 14, 2015)

remiaphasia said:


> I...I am?



you were bidding heavy on Ankha earlier!


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 14, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> you were bidding heavy on Ankha earlier!



Oh haha. Yeah, I've been waiting for an Ankha auction. I've got 120 million saved up specifically for her. She's my number 1 dreamie.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 14, 2015)

remiaphasia said:


> Oh haha. Yeah, I've been waiting for an Ankha auction. I've got 120 million saved up specifically for her. She's my number 1 dreamie.



daaaaaaaaag... I realized I can't use her in either town, so my paltry bid was dumb from the start lol


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

Myst said:


> Really?
> 
> I'm sure you'll get there!



aww thank uuuu ; U;


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 14, 2015)

Has cute fruit!


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice profile pic!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice username.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 14, 2015)

I bet they have a nice booty
Their art is really good


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 14, 2015)

Has a funny signature.


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 14, 2015)

has a awesome avatar pic


----------



## himeki (Apr 14, 2015)

has nice hair


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 14, 2015)

ty 
joined around the same time as me which is kool


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice hair.


----------



## himeki (Apr 14, 2015)

has lots of collecibles


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 14, 2015)

Has a cute sig


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 14, 2015)

Has a cool looking avatar


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 14, 2015)

Has their town featured on someone else's tumblr.


----------



## himeki (Apr 14, 2015)

kill la kill.

nuf sed


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 14, 2015)

So Cute signature


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 14, 2015)

Jingle is amazing.

Cosplay Pikachu as well.


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 14, 2015)

I like your avatar


----------



## himeki (Apr 14, 2015)

gemstonez


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 14, 2015)

I like that you used the thing I made you in your siggie <3
(If that's a compliment)


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 14, 2015)

You're a girly awesome boy and you're proud at being one.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 14, 2015)

You made me happy!


----------



## himeki (Apr 14, 2015)

i ditto spCrossing

girly boys> boyey boys


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 14, 2015)

YOU ALSO MADE ME HAPPY, GROUP HUGHGHGHGG 

(Boyish boys are like ew)


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 14, 2015)

Still better than me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> YOU ALSO MADE ME HAPPY, GROUP HUGHGHGHGG
> 
> (Boyish boys are like ew)



Group hug! X)


----------



## himeki (Apr 14, 2015)

i will allways be better than u >
likes hugz


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i will allways be better than u >
> likes hugz



Cute username


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 14, 2015)

Has some _cool_ collectibles.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 14, 2015)

Makes puns


----------



## loreiid (Apr 14, 2015)

is a hella cutie!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 14, 2015)

is hella cool


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 14, 2015)

Lotsa collectables!


----------



## loreiid (Apr 14, 2015)

awesome signature!


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 14, 2015)

ten outta ten avatar & title i absolutely love it


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 14, 2015)

Sailor Mars is amazing.


----------



## Myst (Apr 14, 2015)

You have an amazing collectibles~


----------



## starlark (Apr 16, 2015)

You've got a real neat sidebar/signature layout.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 16, 2015)

lovely collectibles !


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 17, 2015)

love their colour choice C:


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> love their colour choice C:



You. are. amazing. That's all I have to say, really.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

You make cool ACNL contests.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 17, 2015)

Shaymin is adorable, and my birthstone is a Ruby, so I dig your collectible.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Cool animated sig!


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 17, 2015)

Love your siggy!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Cute siggy and avatar!


----------



## starlark (Apr 17, 2015)

Excellent taste in villagers


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice set of collectibles.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 17, 2015)

Adorable avatar.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 17, 2015)

The art in your sig is too adorable.


----------



## starlark (Apr 17, 2015)

Really talented <3


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 17, 2015)

Super sweet and kind.


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 17, 2015)

A8solutely adora8le signature oh my gosh(!!)


----------



## starlark (Apr 17, 2015)

super quirky signature! omg ^^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> You. are. amazing. That's all I have to say, really.



aw you're amazing too! :')

- - - Post Merge - - -



starlark said:


> super quirky signature! omg ^^



love their avatar all the time, they're so cute!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 17, 2015)

You're adorable and awesome.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice MK8 and SSB4 cards in sig


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 18, 2015)

Has a rad sig of Kalos.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Has a cool pic for his town


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 18, 2015)

cute collectibles & avatar !


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

You're the cooliest!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 18, 2015)

That signature though. It's perfect.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice collectibles


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

You have a good taste in villagers.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 18, 2015)

super cool & fun to chat with c: fellow otgw fan ayyy


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

Lilo and Stitch fans are just perfect. Period. (Peridot.)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

I feel like I haven't seen you around, but I really like your signature, it's super cute!


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

You look really nice(!) ouo


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice sig and avatar


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice NINJA'ing me on the girls vs boys thing.... >.<


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice speed posting


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice job being the second place poster today!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice job for being second(mine)
It actually depends on your time zone


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Nice job for being second(mine)
> It actually depends on your time zone



That's horrible. I can't even compliment you now! Nice birthday, cause it's close to mine, so nice leo-ism?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> That's horrible. I can't even compliment you now! Nice birthday, cause it's close to mine, so nice leo-ism?



Nice, and we joined almost the same day as well, only a few days apart.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

We're probably twins or something, except I didn't want to leave the womb for a few more days... BAHAHA! You're cool. (If only you were ginger...)


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice how we're all a Lion-pack now.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Lol, I'm actually mainly Chinese. You're cool too.
Ninja'd 

Anyways, nice avatar and sig


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

Gingers have no soul anyway...


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice set of villagers.


----------



## Myst (Apr 18, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Nice set of villagers.



Nice signature.



mystearicaengland said:


> Gingers have no soul anyway...



Um... what?


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 18, 2015)

cool profile pic and according to an old wives tale, gingers have no souls. I'm not even sure if its true as I have a friend who's ginger and he seems to have a soul...


----------



## Myst (Apr 18, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> cool profile pic and according to an old wives tale, gingers have no souls. I'm not even sure if its true as I have a friend who's ginger and he seems to have a soul...



You too. I've heard of that but I was just surprised to see that someone actually believed it...


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm bringing this back!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you, I thought this thread will slip in obscurity. 

Anyways, you write great novels.


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Thank you, I thought this thread will slip in obscurity.
> 
> Anyways, you write great novels.



Thanks!

You make great art! ^w^


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice Signature Quote! It's SO True!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice signature background!


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

Ninja'd! ;w; eep!

I don't know you but I think you are amazing because you love Magi! <3 eep!


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Ninja'd! ;w; eep!
> 
> I don't know you but I think you are amazing because you love Magi! <3 eep!



Too sweet~


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

Way too nice to me, has an amazing imagination and often forgets how great they are <3


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Way too nice to me, has an amazing imagination and often forgets how great they are <3



Your RP is super fun, you're too nice to me, and you make awesome GFX.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Nice signature background!



You are awesome and your signature is awesome!


----------



## Ragdoll (May 3, 2015)

99% cooler because same bday as me holla


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> 99% cooler because same bday as me holla



Ohmigosh! That is so awesome!


----------



## Ragdoll (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Ohmigosh! That is so awesome!



haha i think i know like 2 other users with the same bday lol
one has _almost_ the same username as u o-o


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> haha i think i know like 2 other users with the same bday lol
> one has _almost_ the same username as u o-o



Really?
And oh, my...


----------



## Jamborenium (May 3, 2015)

They seemed really nice and also I hope they have a nice rest of the weekend c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 3, 2015)

seem easy going c:


----------



## starlark (May 3, 2015)

adorable af <3


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

starlark said:


> adorable af <3



Fancy signature! ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Supah coolio!


----------



## Cam1 (May 3, 2015)

Ibe never seen you before, but you seem cool based on sig/avatar


----------



## Jamborenium (May 3, 2015)

I think they are really cool and they always have such awesome gifs in their signature

CURSES NINJA'D AGAIN!

anywho they're awesome for liking Dangan Ronpa which is an awesome game series
so therefore they are awesomebecause it is proven that people who like
dangan ronpa are awesome....it was proven by bill nye the science guy


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 3, 2015)

They are awesome and very friendly (bonus for liking Digimon)


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 3, 2015)

You have some nice drawings.


----------



## spCrossing (May 3, 2015)

You're awesome and friendly! :3


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 3, 2015)

You're super nice too.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> You're super nice too.



You seem like a cool person~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

You're really awesome and a good writer.


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

You welcome donations to your signature.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

You have a v. cute avatar. <3


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

Totes rad


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

Fabulous layout


----------



## spCrossing (May 4, 2015)

You have a fabulous sig


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

They're awesome and they have really good art


----------



## Hyoshido (May 4, 2015)

Lovable nerd saint :3c


----------



## tumut (May 4, 2015)

I like your avatar.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

I like your sense of humor.


----------



## tumut (May 4, 2015)

Togepi is the mon.


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

They are a cool person with a good avatar/sig combo


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

cute art ;u;


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 4, 2015)

All around sweetie as far as I can tell.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 4, 2015)

Nice collection!


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

jealous of that siggy :O


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 4, 2015)

Jealous of _your_ siggy, it's pretty cool!


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

Jealous of YOUR siggy


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

You're funny. I like your sense of humor, too.


----------



## Nay (May 4, 2015)

You made that nice accomplishment game a while back!! I think you're prolly really nice


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

they have a really cute drawing of an audino is their signature <3


----------



## Nay (May 4, 2015)

They make greaaat gore drawings, plus they seem hella cool


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

You seem like a really sweet person! ^-^


----------



## Swiftstream (May 4, 2015)

Nice easter egg.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Has colorful crystals.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Has colorful crystals.



You make some interesting bans...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> You make some interesting bans...



You're mysterious.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

You're cool!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

You're awesome!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

No, I'm not. Dude, don't lie. (song reference, you probably don't get )

You have a decent sense of humor!


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

they're Neato c:


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

You're cool in my book.


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Watch me make the worst compliment and pun ever-

_you're the champ._


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

You remind me of lolita gore!! ;7;;​​​


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> You remind me of lolita gore!! ;7;;​​​


Your icon looks like tsumiki Mikan and it's really cute! <3

_(Oh my, do I?)_


----------



## kikiiii (May 5, 2015)

definitely one of the most sweetest ppl on tbt !


----------



## Duzzel (May 5, 2015)

your user bar and signature show that you're a really cool person ~


----------



## Jamborenium (May 5, 2015)

you have a really cute looking Mayor, also lovely Tumblr Layout


----------



## starlark (May 5, 2015)

what a cool username + title


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 5, 2015)

That's a really cool signature.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Your icon looks like tsumiki Mikan and it's really cute! <3
> 
> _(Oh my, do I?)_



has no idea who tsumiki, mitan is



And, *desertfox* you have a cool avatar and signature.​


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

itai said:


> has no idea who tsumiki, mitan is
> 
> 
> 
> And, *desertfox* you have a cool avatar and signature.​



You seem like a cool person~


----------



## eggs (May 6, 2015)

your signature is so cool, what the heck?? how do you do that.
also, you sound really nice. like, that kind of person that is really quiet but says the sweetest things at the right moments.

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait never mind, i just figured out how to do it--
(still looks super cool though.)


----------



## spCrossing (May 6, 2015)

egg puns galore


----------



## Lolipup (May 6, 2015)

Has a silly quote about sailor moon, also a super cute avatar. <3


----------



## spCrossing (May 6, 2015)

That sig with the cake is adorable


----------



## Duzzel (May 6, 2015)

What a nice town signature! And I love the tumblr ~


----------



## Pharaoh (May 6, 2015)

I like your tumblr account background, very pretty!


----------



## spCrossing (May 6, 2015)

You're a fan of SGT. Frog, amazing.


----------



## Myst (May 14, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> You're a fan of SGT. Frog, amazing.



Amazing artist and awesome person~


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

they're an awesome person from what I've seen


----------



## Lolipup (May 15, 2015)

Super nice and actually let me play CAH with them, which makes me believe they are really cool! <3


----------



## Rhetorik (May 15, 2015)

I really like your signature and Suzuya reference


----------



## doveling (May 15, 2015)

love the avatar!!


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

they have cute art...yessss /rubs hands all over art/


----------



## Hyoshido (May 15, 2015)

They have such lovely hair, wink wonk


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

They're a loser
nah they're awesome <3


----------



## Hyoshido (May 15, 2015)

Is a hella babe, good at Cards Against Humanity too! :U


----------



## spCrossing (May 15, 2015)

Best Ness fan I know.


----------



## powpow (May 15, 2015)

The best meatball head I've seen around


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

I don't know them too well but I better not get near their senpai or they'll go yandere on my ass but I'm sure they're nice and they have a cute avatar I hope they have a great time here.


----------



## Bulbamander (May 24, 2015)

You seem to be around a lot and play a lot of the games so, you seem like a nice person


----------



## MissLily123 (May 24, 2015)

Cutest avatar! I love Sylveon!


----------



## Kirindrake (May 24, 2015)

Nice avatar and sig! :3 Don't know them well, but they seem nice!


----------



## Jamborenium (May 24, 2015)

they have a really cute signature, the art is really good​


----------



## xara (May 24, 2015)

They have an awesome profile pic


----------



## MissLily123 (May 24, 2015)

They have a cool username :3


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 24, 2015)

Well, you're pretty nice from all the posts I've seen in your profile. So there's that.


----------



## You got mail! (May 24, 2015)

You're funny


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 24, 2015)

Sweet username.


----------



## Swiftstream (May 24, 2015)

Nice anime sig + avi.


----------



## spiffys (May 24, 2015)

their avatar is adorable!


----------



## Javocado (May 24, 2015)

cute avatar


----------



## Jamborenium (May 24, 2015)

they have good taste in music


----------



## Javocado (May 25, 2015)

great taste in lamb and kitten videos


----------



## tumut (May 25, 2015)

You reek of swag.


----------



## Prabha (May 25, 2015)

_I guess you could say they're very... *sly*_

huehuehue /kicks self out of this thread


----------



## Jamborenium (May 25, 2015)

damn son that's one cute as 3.14 avatar​


----------



## tumut (May 25, 2015)

Cool cool.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 25, 2015)

Radical to meet you~

Really diggin' your _vibe..._


----------



## Jamborenium (May 25, 2015)

they're quite interesting


----------



## kikiiii (May 25, 2015)

seems like a really fun person tbh


----------



## Peebers (May 25, 2015)

Is the sweetest person I know and is super cute!


----------



## tumut (May 25, 2015)

Nice and funny.


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

You have a neat signature.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 25, 2015)

From what I remember, a very nice girl and very funny


----------



## Jamborenium (May 25, 2015)

they seem cool, I also dig their avatar Dangan ronpa is good game series.


----------



## xara (May 25, 2015)

Has a really fascinating avatar


----------



## You got mail! (May 25, 2015)

A really nice person that gives people items they want for free.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

Has a really cool Town Name!


----------



## xara (May 25, 2015)

Has a really cool user title


----------



## mintellect (May 25, 2015)

Nice username


----------



## Pietro:)100 (May 25, 2015)

I like your username!


----------



## xara (May 25, 2015)

Has an adorable profile pic


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

I like your username...though, it makes me want frozen lemonade.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

Has a cool ghost as their avatar ^.^


----------



## Jamborenium (May 25, 2015)

Don't know much about them but they have a cute avatar
Also I noticed you are looking for Bianca I have her and I'd be glad to give you her for free but I'm sure you'll already have her before the time mine wants to move :c


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> Don't know much about them but they have a cute avatar
> Also I noticed you are looking for Bianca I have her and I'd be glad to give you her for free but I'm sure you'll already have her before the time mine wants to move :c



Has a cool signature :3 and thank you! Just keep me updated on Bianca when she wants to move! I don't think I will be getting her anytime soon xD


----------



## Jamborenium (May 25, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Has a cool signature :3 and thank you! Just keep me updated on Bianca when she wants to move! I don't think I will be getting her anytime soon xD


Wil do I'll make sure to keep tabs


----------



## zestylemons (May 25, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> Wil do I'll make sure to keep tabs



I like your NL character name


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

Funny avatar! ^.^


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Funny avatar! ^.^



I like your signature. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> From what I remember, a very nice girl and very funny



Thank you.


----------



## xara (May 25, 2015)

Has a really cool username


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Has a really cool username



Has some pretty fabulous Barbies as their signature and avatar XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

You have good taste in villagers, it seems ^^ 
Plus, I like your usertitle ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> You have good taste in villagers, it seems ^^
> Plus, I like your usertitle ^-^



You are an amazing, caring, and talented individual and I really hope you have a nice day today. ^^


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> You have good taste in villagers, it seems ^^
> Plus, I like your usertitle ^-^




Awh why thank you ^.^  and has a pretty cool avatar! ^


----------



## xara (May 25, 2015)

Has a really pretty username c:


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

Has an awesome username!


----------



## You got mail! (May 25, 2015)

A very polite person ^^


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

You got mail! said:


> A very polite person ^^



Thank you! And you have a cool avatar ^.^


----------



## Duzzel (May 25, 2015)

Seems like a very fun and friendly person ~


----------



## RainbowPanda (May 25, 2015)

I  love your username! Such uniqueness *w*


----------



## Jamborenium (May 25, 2015)

They have really cute villagers


----------



## RainbowPanda (May 25, 2015)

Baww thanks c:
They changed around a bit though -w-
But they're still cute,heh
/o
Compliment 2 for you- lots of pooooosts :O


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

Has an amazing username!


----------



## xara (May 25, 2015)

Fascinating


----------



## Swiftstream (May 25, 2015)

Nice barbies.


----------



## xara (May 25, 2015)

Swiftstream said:


> Nice barbies.



Not my Barbies, but thank you. 

Has a pretty town name.


----------



## Pharaoh (May 25, 2015)

Nice Tron Legacy signature. 

Whoops, posted too late for Swift. Sorry!


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

Pharaoh said:


> Nice Tron Legacy signature.
> 
> Whoops, posted too late for Swift. Sorry!



Your signature looks awesome. ^^


----------



## kikiiii (May 25, 2015)

wish we could talk more b4 u leave bc u seem very sweet : (((


----------



## Jamborenium (May 25, 2015)

their signature is ubber adorable <3​


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 25, 2015)

Wow, you sure do like to make your own signatures. They look nice.


----------



## Myst (May 26, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Wow, you sure do like to make your own signatures. They look nice.



I like your user title.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kikiiii said:


> wish we could talk more b4 u leave bc u seem very sweet : (((



Feel free to shoot me a message anytime. I'm very approachable. ^^


----------



## YoshiWolfox (May 26, 2015)

Your username is nice :0


----------



## Jamborenium (May 26, 2015)

that's a cute drawing under that spoiler you got there c:


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 26, 2015)

Always has a cool signature.


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 26, 2015)

Seems rad.


----------



## Myst (May 26, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Seems rad.



Amazing avatar/sig combo~


----------



## xara (May 26, 2015)

Seems like a really smart person.


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 26, 2015)

Love the profile picture xD


----------



## xara (May 26, 2015)

Your signature is really pretty c:


----------



## MissLily123 (May 26, 2015)

Cool signature!


----------



## Jamborenium (May 26, 2015)

They seem really nice


----------



## Hyoshido (May 26, 2015)

is coo'


----------



## xara (May 26, 2015)

Has an extremely attractive avatar (is that nice, or is that creepy? xD)


----------



## You got mail! (May 26, 2015)

hmm.....is great.
Edit: ninja'd .-.


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 26, 2015)

Has an awesome set of dreamies! ^-^


----------



## Hyoshido (May 26, 2015)

Nothing good but yet nothing bad I can say about you? I guess that's a compliment since it's not bad rly.


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 26, 2015)

Uhmm kayy lol. Same.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 26, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Uhmm kayy lol. Same.


All you do here is buy art, what else am I gonna say ( ͜ಠ ‸ ͜ಠ )

I guess the flower crown is pretty?


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 26, 2015)

Hyogo is the coolest person I've met on here so far :0


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> All you do here is buy art, what else am I gonna say ( ͜ಠ ‸ ͜ಠ )
> 
> I guess the flower crown is pretty?



Are you serious? Ahah, I have a shop, maybe if _you_ got out of the museum then you'd know. Have you ever heard "if don't have anything nice to say then shut your damn mouth" ? Well, I'm gonna do that right now because I don't have any nice words for you. Bye~ ^-^


----------



## Hyoshido (May 26, 2015)

-post removed since it's not a compliment- is a compliment of it's own!



EtchaSketch said:


> Hyogo is the coolest person I've met on here so far :0


D'aww shucks! c(ˊᗜˋ*c)


----------



## Jamborenium (May 26, 2015)

The donger king


----------



## kikiiii (May 26, 2015)

metal af sigs always


----------



## EndlessElements (May 26, 2015)

cute username


----------



## You got mail! (May 26, 2015)

A very friendly person ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 26, 2015)

You got mail! said:


> A very friendly person ^-^



Your sig looks awesome!


----------



## EndlessElements (May 26, 2015)

you seem sweet. i wish you weren't leaving


----------



## device (May 26, 2015)

you seem kind


----------



## Hyoshido (May 26, 2015)

The most devoted member to the religion of WAH.


----------



## desu (May 26, 2015)

you make pretty pixels cx


----------



## xara (May 26, 2015)

You have a unique username c:


----------



## Myst (May 26, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> You have a unique username c:



You seem like a nice person.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 26, 2015)

You seem like a cool person I wish I could have gotten to know you better ; m;


----------



## Myst (May 26, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> You seem like a cool person I wish I could have gotten to know you better ; m;



You're too kind. Thanks. >w<
There's still a bit of time left... it's not too late...

Now, for your compliment: You always have interesting avatars/signatures! :3


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 26, 2015)

You seem so awesome, and your posts number is goals. ~ ^-^


----------



## Jamborenium (May 26, 2015)

Cute as as hell avatar and signature.The signature gets extra awesome points for the fact  there are stars And space <3


----------



## Myst (May 27, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> Cute as as hell avatar and signature.The signature gets extra awesome points for the fact  there are stars And space <3



You seem like a very genuinely nice person~

- - - Post Merge - - -



ReXyx3 said:


> You seem so awesome, and your posts number is goals. ~ ^-^



Thanks! <3
I don't even look at post count anymore. lol


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 27, 2015)

Is a cool cookie.


----------



## Myst (May 27, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Is a cool cookie.



Your thread "TBT The Visual Novel" is an awesome idea.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 27, 2015)

Is a lovely girl


----------



## MissLily123 (May 27, 2015)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Is a lovely girl



A very awesome username!


----------



## Ragdoll (May 27, 2015)

ninja'd D;
im p sure u are a lovely person as well <3


----------



## Hyoshido (May 27, 2015)

If u were a wife in Fire Emblem, I'd pick you 69 times.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> If u were a wife in Fire Emblem, I'd pick you 69 times.



That was perfect!!


----------



## Jamborenium (May 27, 2015)

They are adorbs


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 27, 2015)

They seem really cool and funny


----------



## Kirindrake (May 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> If u were a wife in Fire Emblem, I'd pick you 69 times.



^ the first thing I see coming to this thread after awhile... X'DDD

Seems like a cool person and I like their sig!  (Never watched the anime but the sig looks nice and colorful o3o)


----------



## You got mail! (May 27, 2015)

A friendly and polite person. ^^ also silly at times


----------



## MissLily123 (May 27, 2015)

You seem like a very nice and outgoing person :3


----------



## Ragdoll (May 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> If u were a wife in Fire Emblem, I'd pick you 69 times.



ohmygoD XDDD
if u were a villager in Animal Crossing, u would be my dreamie <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



MissLily123 said:


> You seem like a very nice and outgoing person :3



sweet person who likes to compliment other ppl ~


----------



## Jamborenium (May 27, 2015)

a rather awesome person​


----------



## xara (May 27, 2015)

A very unique person who has amazing taste in shows


----------



## MissLily123 (May 27, 2015)

Very nice ^.^


----------



## Jamborenium (May 27, 2015)

A nice person I'd love to get to know 0w0;


----------



## Myst (May 27, 2015)

A super nice person~ So many nice people in this thread. ♥


----------



## Lmaze (May 27, 2015)

"Hello" for now  Cool picture!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 27, 2015)

I like your taste in pekoes.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 27, 2015)

hella awesome person <3​


----------



## Pharaoh (May 28, 2015)

I like your art.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

I like your art as well it's snazzy IMO​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 28, 2015)

You're super awesome, and I lova dub dub your art!!


----------



## Pharaoh (May 28, 2015)

I hate clowns, but your signature is sure fun to look at, and also your cute little ghostie avatar.


----------



## Myst (May 28, 2015)

Pharaoh said:


> I hate clowns, but your signature is sure fun to look at, and also your cute little ghostie avatar.



Your username is neat~


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 28, 2015)

Myst said:


> Your username is neat~


so is yours


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

they have a very beautiful looking signature 
​


----------



## adrino (May 28, 2015)

Your choice in font color is fabulous~


----------



## xara (May 28, 2015)

You have a cool town name


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

They are awesome and also have good taste in YT series


----------



## xara (May 28, 2015)

They are very cool and they also have good taste in YT series.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 28, 2015)

A wonderful person!


----------



## kikiiii (May 28, 2015)

so darling & friendly !


----------



## Kirindrake (May 28, 2015)

A beautiful town name, and is nice


----------



## xara (May 28, 2015)

Is a polite potato


----------



## Kirindrake (May 28, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Is a polite potato


Okay, THAT one gets a like! X'D

Very generous and kind <3


----------



## MissLily123 (May 28, 2015)

A very kind and great person!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 28, 2015)

THIS one's willing to chase you-know-who with the Star Rod!!

And I'm not talking about Voldemort.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

they're a rather interesting person ​


----------



## mintellect (May 28, 2015)

Writes in rainbows and it's really cool

sort of rainbow anyway


----------



## spCrossing (May 28, 2015)

Has a cute signature.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 28, 2015)

Has an awesome Tumblr.


----------



## spCrossing (May 28, 2015)

Has a rad sig and avatar.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 28, 2015)

Epic animu guy person :3c


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 28, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Has a rad sig and avatar.


You're so cool.



Hyogo said:


> Epic animu guy person :3c



why'd you ninja me jerk?

Anyways, you're cool too.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

they seem like a pretty rad dude​


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 28, 2015)

Always has an awesome avatar and siggy


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 28, 2015)

You've got some nice drawings.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 28, 2015)

Really cute avatar :3


----------



## Myst (May 28, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Really cute avatar :3



I like your avatar~


----------



## xara (May 28, 2015)

Has a cool sounding username c:


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

they seem really nice if I wasn't so shy I'd love to get to know them ;m;

​


----------



## Bowie (May 28, 2015)

Seems really nice!


----------



## Myst (May 28, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Seems really nice!



You have an interesting signature.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 31, 2015)

has a nice username


----------



## Jamborenium (May 31, 2015)

they have a lovely personality ​


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> they have a lovely personality ​



They're nice and deserve a happy birthday! ✩


----------



## spCrossing (May 31, 2015)

They're nice and caring.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 31, 2015)

Has a funny avatar!


----------



## Jamborenium (May 31, 2015)

They have a lovely signature, a bit on the blurry side but still lovely


----------



## xara (May 31, 2015)

Is a lovely person (Happy Birthday!)


----------



## Zane (May 31, 2015)

cool refreshing username


----------



## MissLily123 (May 31, 2015)

Cool Avatar :3


----------



## xara (May 31, 2015)

Very polite


----------



## Jamborenium (May 31, 2015)

Is a really cool and nice person


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 31, 2015)

Your signatures are very nice.


----------



## typhoonmoore (May 31, 2015)

You seem like an awesome person, and its great we share the same interest of le cabbit x3


----------



## MissLily123 (May 31, 2015)

Really cool username!!


----------



## typhoonmoore (May 31, 2015)

Thank you! I like your's too, and your avatar is pretty great as well 0w0


----------



## Bowie (May 31, 2015)

Your Tumblr is very nice!


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 31, 2015)

You're mature, cool, and kind! ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> You're mature, cool, and kind! ^-^



You're a nice person~


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> You're a nice person~



So are you.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 31, 2015)

You're a rad lad B)


----------



## typhoonmoore (May 31, 2015)

EDIT: I gotz ninja'd by Nebudelic xD

Since I had done you earlier, I'll go ahead and do Myst instead!

Myst, you seem like a very fun person to be around, and rather optimistic. You're the kind of person who's a joy to converse with because of the attitude you convey in your messages, and I really like that =D


----------



## Peebers (May 31, 2015)

Looks like a cool person to hang out with! ;v;


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Looks like a cool person to hang out with! ;v;



Your signature is very nice to look at. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



typhoonmoore said:


> EDIT: I gotz ninja'd by Nebudelic xD
> 
> Since I had done you earlier, I'll go ahead and do Myst instead!
> 
> Myst, you seem like a very fun person to be around, and rather optimistic. You're the kind of person who's a joy to converse with because of the attitude you convey in your messages, and I really like that =D



Aww... thanks! ^w^


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 1, 2015)

you are a quite a sweet and nice person from what I've seen around the forums 030​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

You have nice boobies. <3 Also you're one of my faves of the night lurkers.

(Not sure if it's night for you but it is for me, it's like BellTree:After Hours)


----------



## EndlessElements (Jun 1, 2015)

can ride turtles pretty well


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 1, 2015)

an amazing person




KaydeeKrunk said:


> You have nice boobies. <3 Also you're one of my faves of the night lurkers.
> 
> (Not sure if it's night for you but it is for me, it's like BellTree:After Hours)



yeah my boobs are pretty amazing /shot/ 
but yeah I normally post at night most of the time ((UTC-08:00) Pacific Time (US & Canada))

​


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 1, 2015)

Has an amazing sig. Also cool.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

i like their sig.. animated moons ftw


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 1, 2015)

One of a kind turt _(┐「ε:)_


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

one of a kind car czar TURTS ALWAYS WIN U DONK


----------



## Deermie (Jun 1, 2015)

Your icon is pretty cute. 10/10 that turtle would win the pageant.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 1, 2015)

I love your art! Even if it's a little bit suggestive.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 1, 2015)

Awesome avatar :3


----------



## Fine (Jun 1, 2015)

Your signature is amazing


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 1, 2015)

has a fine and dandy username​


----------



## xara (Jun 1, 2015)

Is a nice neboob


----------



## pillow bunny (Jun 1, 2015)

You're probably the most generous person on this entire website. Thank you sooooo much for doing so many giveaways and just being so nice in general <3


----------



## doveling (Jun 1, 2015)

cute as a button~~


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 1, 2015)

You make adorable pixels


----------



## xara (Jun 1, 2015)

Has a cool avatar


----------



## Ariel. (Jun 1, 2015)

The quote in your signature is funny :]


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jun 1, 2015)

*Ariel is the prettiest name in the world <3*


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 1, 2015)

Cute avatar!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 1, 2015)

You've got a nice avatar and signature!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 2, 2015)

I like their new avatar, I'M REALLY FEELING IT​


----------



## Myst (Jun 2, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I like their new avatar, I'M REALLY FEELING IT​



Your signature is awesome.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 2, 2015)

Seems like a very nice person ^.^


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

has a nice avatar


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jun 2, 2015)

*Has the best/funniest signature! :3*


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2015)

Has a pretty signature


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 2, 2015)

Can run into my security room any day ; D


----------



## tumut (Jun 2, 2015)

I love your avatar.


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 2, 2015)

user title made me chuckle the first time I saw it.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 2, 2015)

I still think you have the best username here.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

neboobs


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2015)

Is an interesting neboob


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 2, 2015)

Funny signature!


----------



## BlogDog123 (Jun 2, 2015)

Love the villagers in your town!


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2015)

Has a unique username,


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

is not neboobs


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 2, 2015)

Swiggity swooty I'm coming for the turt bootie



Noiru said:


> is not neboobs


There shall only be one person to be called neboobs and that is me.​


----------



## Marcus (Jun 2, 2015)

Has a good quotation in his/her signature.


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2015)

Has a cool avatar


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 2, 2015)

Can join my cheer squad.


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2015)

Can watch my door (does that sound dirty omg)


----------



## piichinu (Jun 2, 2015)

um... you r so popular?


----------



## Zane (Jun 10, 2015)

club penguin buff


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

You're awesome


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 10, 2015)

seems like a awesome person and I dig their simple pixelated icon it's cute <3
and the fact I'm listening to "always" by Erasure ((the song that plays during the game robot unicorn attack)) while typing this makes it even better.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

has great drawing skills agugugugguu


----------



## Black Cat (Jun 10, 2015)

Funny sig pic that is relatable <3


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2015)

Has a cool username :3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

Is nice


----------



## Rasha (Jun 10, 2015)

I think you're adorable. you just need a new sig X3


----------



## tumut (Jun 10, 2015)

Ur in my pants. Nice.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 10, 2015)

You're a good troll.


----------



## kitanii (Jun 10, 2015)

You are very honest and straight to the point, which I admire!


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2015)

Has a pretty cool town name


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 10, 2015)

I like you, you're really awesome and nice <3


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2015)

Is seriously one of the best people I've ever spoken to (we haven't actually had a full conversation yet, but still like you)


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

has a............. nice... sig........ omg........


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 10, 2015)

is hella cool


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice Bandai there!


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice username  I like!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 11, 2015)

they are really cool in my book


----------



## tokkio (Jun 11, 2015)

a rly cool kid


----------



## Two (Jun 11, 2015)

You are such a perfect arrangement of atoms.


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 11, 2015)

Compliment? Your username is cool??


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 11, 2015)

they also have a cool username

((sorry don't know you too well))


----------



## tokkio (Jun 11, 2015)

art is really nice i crei


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 11, 2015)

A pretty cool person


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2015)

Fabulous potato


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 11, 2015)

Good at complimenting people


----------



## kitanii (Jun 11, 2015)

Is really good at drawing!


----------



## cIementine (Jun 11, 2015)

you probably have the fine booty, but it's your personality that defines you, not the booty


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2015)

Is a very fine pumpkin


----------



## cIementine (Jun 11, 2015)

is a nice, cool beverage


----------



## piichinu (Jun 11, 2015)

ur username has no numbers


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 11, 2015)

Their icon  and signature are inspirational

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninjad 

Their signature  is quite  cute though


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2015)

They are amazing at singing


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 11, 2015)

;w; you r-really  think so?
Aaah you are too sweet


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 11, 2015)

A cool person with a nice voice and amazing art


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

i like your avatar and the mayor dude in your sig ^^


----------



## spunkystella (Jun 12, 2015)

^^^ You have the best signature LOL

It's hard to compliment me good luck.


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 12, 2015)

A kind and friendly person


----------



## spunkystella (Jun 12, 2015)

An awesome person to be friends with  And I am friends with. I hope. Probably not. Ok. Bye.

(dang, I almost made a friend)


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 12, 2015)

seems like a nice person 030 their avatar is also quite cute



Kirindrake said:


> A cool person with a nice voice and amazing art





FrozenDrinks said:


> They are amazing at singing




once again this makes me happy, like barely anyone compliments me on my singing
because most of time I just end up getting ignored or people just never give me the chance :'3


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 12, 2015)

Kicki_ACNL said:


> An awesome person to be friends with  And I am friends with. I hope. Probably not. Ok. Bye.
> 
> (dang, I almost made a friend)



(Awww, noooo!!! We're friends! QAQ <3 Why would we not be? *crai* //OTL)



Zamielmon said:


> once again this makes me happy, like barely anyone compliments me on my singing
> because most of time I just end up getting ignored or people just never give me the chance :'3



Daww, but you're so awesome, why would anyone ignore you? >=V I'll beat em up (well obviously not literally since for one I can't find them lol and for two that might be extreme)

Also has a really cool nickname :3


----------



## Zane (Jun 12, 2015)

your art is great and you seem rly nice 



Zamielmon said:


> seems like a nice person 030 their avatar is also quite cute



i like it too, my friend is in it. I lov my friend

(LOL no hate @ Kicki_ACNL, esp since I noticed that pic comes up on Pinterest. js you should be careful about using unsourced art. uvu)


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 12, 2015)

you too have awesometastic art 030


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2015)

You're an amazing person


----------



## xara (Jun 12, 2015)

You are super great


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2015)

I like your username and signature and


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 12, 2015)

qt tbh


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2015)

No u


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice enough to tell me that I've lost the game :3c


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2015)

Youre super nice


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 12, 2015)

They are  cool


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 12, 2015)

Still a cool person with an interesting goal


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 13, 2015)

v cute arts :3c


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

I love your signature


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 13, 2015)

I like the cakes you have.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

I like the candies you have. And all your collectables


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2015)

You have a nice face


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

You have nice eyebrows


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2015)

Then why you tell me to remove them? *cri* 

You have nice toe nails ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 13, 2015)

Amazing signature you've there


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 13, 2015)

You too have a radical  signature


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 13, 2015)

nice face.


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2015)

Nice collectibles :3


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 13, 2015)

A mega cutie 3.14 ♡


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 14, 2015)

wat to heck, there is nothing bad to say about ur dank self


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

ur the dingiest donger around


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2015)

Super colourful candy collectibles you got there :3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

Has nice posting techniques


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 14, 2015)

Is the most magical unicorn of them all


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 15, 2015)

Great taste in tv shows (Old tv shows I guess!)^.^


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 15, 2015)

Your sig is really cute.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 15, 2015)

they're one cool pokedude d(｡•̀ᴗ-)


----------



## momiji345 (Jun 15, 2015)

LOVE digimon  the picture is so cool ;_) Brings back old good memory .


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice avatar ^.^


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2015)

I like your town name :3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

I liek ur collectablez


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 15, 2015)

original lol


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 15, 2015)

I like them tiny little jumping pixels

they are cool in my book *EVEN THOUGH THEY NINJA'D ME >:C*
but still they're cool uwu


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2015)

Your signature oddly makes me feel happy


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

U make me feel like a natural woman
Jk im a man jk im a boy bye


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 15, 2015)

you make me want to tear my clothes off



FrozenDrinks said:


> Your signature oddly makes me feel happy


it's the sadist deep within you, the sadist most of us keep within and out of site.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 15, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> I like them tiny little jumping pixels
> 
> they are cool in my book *EVEN THOUGH THEY NINJA'D ME >:C*
> but still they're cool uwu



<33333

=

ur sig is weird but thts why i like it

EDIT THAT FOR FROZENDRINKS

rip but ur also kewl i admire ur ninja skills


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> it's the sadist deep within you, the sadist most of us keep within and out of site.
> 
> you make me want to tear my clothes off



Me or ragdoll ?


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2015)

Your avatar makes me feel like I'm going to heaven 


Is this even a compliment wtf


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

I like ur bells


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2015)

I like your bells too *wink wink* ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 15, 2015)

I like the way you rock that booty



Idfldnsndt said:


> Me or ragdoll ?



you but ragdoll ninja'd me >:C


----------



## axo (Jun 15, 2015)

You're one of least ugly people I've never met c:


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2015)

I do not want to kill you


----------



## Liseli (Jun 15, 2015)

Beautiful signature. uwu.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 15, 2015)

very cute as hell signature


----------



## WonderK (Jun 15, 2015)

Amusing signature.


----------



## JonDoesAThing (Jun 15, 2015)

I love your signature. Your art on DeviantArt is awesome, too.


----------



## Liseli (Jun 16, 2015)

Jon did a thing apparently. But we never know what he did.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

You have awesome villagers.


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 16, 2015)

I've seen you in a lot on different threads and you seem like a nice person!!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 16, 2015)

I hope no one dulls your sparkle


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 16, 2015)

Ninja'd me. XD


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

From what I've seen, you're a pretty nice person.


----------



## tumut (Jun 16, 2015)

I like the new avatar.


----------



## Zane (Jun 16, 2015)

thats a nice baby waluigi


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 16, 2015)

Those little little pixels in their signature are positively super duper adorbs <3


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

I think your art style is absolutely spectacular!!!


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 16, 2015)

Your sig has a nice quote


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 16, 2015)

Cool avatar


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 16, 2015)

eh I don't really know much about them to really say anything..well I do like their town name it has a nice ring to it and I like how it sounds when you say it.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 16, 2015)

Always makes me happy when i see them post. 

Also, i had a weird dream about tbt and you were ZR388 lol


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 16, 2015)

Really confusing, yet entertaining signature!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 16, 2015)

Likes animal crossing, zelda games, and green!! My favourite things too so you're cool


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 16, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Likes animal crossing, zelda games, and green!! My favourite things too so you're cool



XD Thanks! And you have great taste in games!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 16, 2015)

Gush pls u make me smile


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

A rad dude from what I've seen.


----------



## xara (Jun 16, 2015)

Has a very fascinating avatar


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 16, 2015)

Has a hilarious signature!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 16, 2015)

I really  love their signature it's very lovely


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 16, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> I really  love their signature it's very lovely



Awh, thanks! Yours is wonderful as well!


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

Your towns, Alva and Tokyo, have totally cute names


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 16, 2015)

that avatar is really cute <3 030 I also dig your signature, also the sprites you make are really nice.


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 16, 2015)

I like your sig, even though it kinda creeps me out. ;p


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 16, 2015)

Cute sig


----------



## xara (Jun 16, 2015)

Cool collectibles


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

You seem pretty nice.


----------



## Becca617 (Jun 16, 2015)

I like your avatar!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 17, 2015)

Becca617 said:


> I like your avatar!



Nice avatar!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 17, 2015)

They seem quite friendly.


----------



## Cyrene (Jun 17, 2015)

My Zamielmon! What big eyes you have. 
And goodness! What big ears you have.
And what big teeth you have!

Noice.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 17, 2015)

your username is cool!!!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

U so fab


----------



## tumut (Jun 17, 2015)

I like your join date.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 17, 2015)

Nice avatar


----------



## Momonoki (Jun 17, 2015)

you have a lovely signature!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 17, 2015)

You've got all these nice eggs...


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm digging that new avatar the character is so cute looking


----------



## Beardo (Jun 17, 2015)

Liking the new username


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 17, 2015)

Funny signature!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 18, 2015)

very nice sig!!! i like it meheh


----------



## Zane (Jun 18, 2015)

you like Kanye if iirc so ur cool


----------



## rev1175 (Jun 18, 2015)

I really like your avatar, and your signature!


----------



## zeoli (Jun 18, 2015)

Your user title makes me laugh a little because it could so apply to me as well.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 18, 2015)

Zane said:


> you like Kanye if iirc so ur cool



(gasp... how did you know i like kanye lmao)

-------

i like your avatar! and sig as well hahah


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 18, 2015)

I'd yiff them

I'd go out to club with them


----------



## Javocado (Jun 18, 2015)

great singing voice!!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 18, 2015)

Javocado said:


> great singing voice!!



cool but also hot asf


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 18, 2015)

They are super Kawaii ^_________________^


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 18, 2015)

You're a nice lady.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 18, 2015)

seems cool!!! also cute avatar eheh


----------



## WonderK (Jun 18, 2015)

I fancy your user title.


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2015)

Your collectibles are very colourful :3


----------



## Vanillaton (Jun 18, 2015)

has a very cool signature


----------



## tokkio (Jun 18, 2015)

i like your town name and villagers eheh


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 18, 2015)

friendly and easy to get along with lol


----------



## Black Cat (Jun 18, 2015)

Cool name


----------



## zeoli (Jun 18, 2015)

I like your signature ~


----------



## Black Cat (Jun 18, 2015)

I like your signature


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2015)

You're not annoying


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice avatar!!


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 18, 2015)

Your sig is really really cool looking.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 18, 2015)

i really like the art of your villagers!!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

You are a good person and i like seeing you everywhere


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2015)

I do not want to kill you


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

Ur so nice


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2015)

You're a watermelon


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 18, 2015)

ur pretty chill


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 18, 2015)

Cool signature


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 18, 2015)

You're so sweet that sugar is jealous of you.


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2015)

You're as cool as a cucumber


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ypu have a very unique Sig


----------



## RainbowPanda (Jun 18, 2015)

You have awesome collectibles


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 18, 2015)

I love your username & your title.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 18, 2015)

They have a cute username


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 18, 2015)

I love your username. And avatar. And your sig. And the one's before your current ones.


----------



## Momonoki (Jun 18, 2015)

your username is gold.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 18, 2015)

You got all those nice eggs.


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2015)

You have a nice bladder


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 18, 2015)

nice a55 you got there baby ;D /smacks/


----------



## piichinu (Jun 19, 2015)

ur username FLOWS


----------



## tokkio (Jun 19, 2015)

avatar is perf and collectibles are cool


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 19, 2015)

Has Genji and Kabuki in their town *_*


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

Your signature makes me laugh!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 19, 2015)

gr8 donger

ninja'd!!

cool sig and nice sprites


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 19, 2015)

Is a good wife


----------



## tokkio (Jun 19, 2015)

a kewl kid


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 19, 2015)

they're an awesome possum


----------



## tokkio (Jun 19, 2015)

is cooler than a cool cucumber


----------



## xara (Jun 19, 2015)

You have nice eyeballs


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 19, 2015)

they're cooler then Antarctica


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

Has a pretty voice ~


----------



## xara (Jun 19, 2015)

Has fabulous eyebrows


----------



## raeyoung (Jun 19, 2015)

is sweeter than chocolate cake. :3


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 19, 2015)

can shine brighter then a star.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 19, 2015)

A rad dude.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

Your lucas avatar makes me giggle


----------



## tokkio (Jun 19, 2015)

makes really nice sprites, and is really friendly eheh


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 19, 2015)

As freaky as Godzilla, which is a good thing :^)


----------



## staeples (Jun 19, 2015)

nice signature B]


----------



## Zane (Jun 19, 2015)

whoA i havent seen you in forever. we traded a couple times on the Re-Tail board. lol As I recall you are quite cool. 8)


----------



## staeples (Jun 19, 2015)

Zane said:


> whoA i havent seen you in forever. we traded a couple times on the Re-Tail board. lol As I recall you are quite cool. 8)



you're cool too man its been a long time !!!!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 19, 2015)

Lovely avatar :3


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 19, 2015)

gorgeous sig. probably a super sweetheart!! ;;


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 19, 2015)

I love their avatar rose is a beautiful goddess.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 19, 2015)

You have great art on deviantart


----------



## Kiki Kitty (Jun 19, 2015)

Awesome signature and avatar!


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 19, 2015)

Seems like a very open and compassionated person, reading your bio ^^


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 19, 2015)

decent enough guy that likes anime


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 19, 2015)

I don't know much about them, but something tells me they're a nice person


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 19, 2015)

some digimon fan ?? ? ??? ?


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 19, 2015)

Not exactly a compliment more like something that would be in the stalking  thread but eh /shrugs/ it's understandable since you don't know me like how I don't know you.

But Anyhoo that's a nice looking avatar you got there 
Did you draw it or did someone  else?


----------



## piichinu (Jun 19, 2015)

i like that ladys teeth


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 19, 2015)

Like your collectables.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 19, 2015)

i like your username eheheh idk it feels nice to say lol


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 20, 2015)

I would come out of no where and give them a hug and then leave without saying a word.



piimisu said:


> i like that ladys teeth


*guy's :Y

((actually no wait he does make a pretty lady))


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 20, 2015)

Has a lovely voice


----------



## zeoli (Jun 20, 2015)

Your avatar is cute uvu ~


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 20, 2015)

Very talented artist! Nice Avatar :]


----------



## tokkio (Jun 20, 2015)

i like your avatar!!! and dem eggz in ur sig


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 20, 2015)

Awesome avatar!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 20, 2015)

sig is really nice!!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 20, 2015)

They Hella rad


----------



## tokkio (Jun 20, 2015)

supa sweg overload


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 20, 2015)

probly 2 cool for me


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 20, 2015)

You are awesome!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 20, 2015)

You're a very nice person.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 20, 2015)

2 cool 4 school XD ( idontevenknow)


----------



## tokkio (Jun 20, 2015)

cooler than a school


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 20, 2015)

Coolerest than a school


----------



## tokkio (Jun 20, 2015)

most coolerest than a school


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 20, 2015)

You can sit at my table.


----------



## Forek (Jun 20, 2015)

Moz coo den skoo


----------



## boujee (Jun 20, 2015)

Has a unique typing quirk


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 20, 2015)

Has an awesome fantroll


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 20, 2015)

Has a nice sense of humor.


----------



## Forek (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice avatar.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 20, 2015)

You're user title is right. Well, sometimes.


----------



## Forek (Jun 20, 2015)

How did you get those strange looking items? 

Cool name


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 20, 2015)

Cool enough person


----------



## piichinu (Jun 20, 2015)

i like names that begin with x


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 20, 2015)

someone who likes cute stuff


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice signature.


----------



## Forek (Jun 20, 2015)

I think i said everything. Jk

Nice title


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 21, 2015)

Nice avatar


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

Love that sig!


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

i like grey skies thank u for informing me


----------



## Javocado (Jun 21, 2015)

sweet hammers 
now lets get hammered


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

good at puns


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 21, 2015)

You have expensive collectables.


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

Musta saved a lifetime for those. Takes forever xD

Nice items.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

more like 2 seconds im a money magnet $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

i like how you have 704 bells... june 8th... 7+8 = 15, 2015 nice job


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

Wow i never thought of that, thanks.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 21, 2015)

You seem cool so far.


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 21, 2015)

would luhv to get to know ya a lil better tbh


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 21, 2015)

Nice........ Sig? It looks really cool imo


----------



## Momonoki (Jun 21, 2015)

i dunno where it's from, but i like your avatar!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 21, 2015)

your username is so cute <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



kikiiii said:


> would luhv to get to know ya a lil better tbh



030 Hey if you'd like to talk feel to drop me a note,I enjoy getting to know people
sure, I may be shy at first and my communication skills aren't that good,but as I talk more to someone
I eventually open up and become really talkative, so talkative that you'd want to duct tape my mouth shut :Y


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

You switched back avatars? I liked the other one, not that I don't like this one, this one is actually cooler haha.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 21, 2015)

You said I seemed nice on a different thread, and I believe you're nice as well


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 21, 2015)

Does pretty great doing sprites


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 21, 2015)

Good at complimenting people.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 21, 2015)

Your username is full of awesomeness. Damn myself, it's all I can think of and it's cheesy...


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

seems to be fitting in well as a new member

u remind me of a friend who was pretty cool


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 21, 2015)

You have a nice collection . (How did you afford all the hammers? )


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

ive seen the big version of the pic in your avatar and it's cute


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 21, 2015)

You seem very cute


----------



## boujee (Jun 21, 2015)

MMMMMM
Not really sure tbh, you seem like a adorable person yourself and you also seem to like Hetalia which is great!
I'm the hero~ ☆


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 21, 2015)

You have amazing art


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

You seem really cool.


----------



## boujee (Jun 21, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> You have amazing art




And you're a cutie pie 
[and your art style is MWAH]


@Forek
You seem pretty chill yourself  ヽ(･ω･ゞ)


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2015)

You seem nice


----------



## Alice (Jun 21, 2015)

You're a doll.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 21, 2015)

Has some cool collectables.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 21, 2015)

Nice Collectibles <3


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

Nice siggy!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 21, 2015)

I like your username it's cool and it's fun to say.


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 21, 2015)

A nice person c:


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 21, 2015)

Doesn't send me spam in my inbox. Only mail  And for that I am grateful!


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

very positive


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2015)

Seems polite. 




Alice said:


> You're a doll.




...Clever.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 21, 2015)

I would tap that a55

I mean give you a big hug <3


----------



## inkling (Jun 21, 2015)

Seems like a very genuine and honest person


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 21, 2015)

Seems like a fun person!!


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

Nice person. <3


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2015)

Seems like a cool person.




Zamielmon said:


> I would tap that a55
> 
> I mean give you a big hug <3




No tapping my a55

I mean giving me big hugs -_^


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 21, 2015)

I will give you the moon, by that I Mean, I will crash the moon into earth just like in Majora's mask c: sure you and everyone will die including me, but hey it's the thought that counts uwu


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 21, 2015)

A Fabulous person, so Fabulous, I have to capitalize the F *omgthisisterribledontkillme*


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 21, 2015)

Your avatar is cute


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 21, 2015)

They are very best like no one ever was.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 21, 2015)

Is Digi-tastical. Makin' up new words here we go!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

is gr8 at making up new words


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 22, 2015)

I'd be their Godzilla B)


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 22, 2015)

is a wood spirit


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

a good kind of derp


----------



## zeoli (Jun 22, 2015)

Super nice!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 22, 2015)

I'll Oliy Ollie my way into your heart, and then do a sweet kick-flip c:


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 22, 2015)

A really nice guy


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

really cool heheh


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 22, 2015)

they fixed the error in my heart uwu


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 22, 2015)

precious sweetheart bb


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

seems nice, and also wow @ ur collectibles omg


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 22, 2015)

You are very rich at the moment.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

i like that quote in your sig heheh wew mewtwo


----------



## Forek (Jun 22, 2015)

Really cool guy.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

Radical


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

probs a rich 8itch (bc dam look at dem hamz)


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

Ofc im like really rich ya 

I like the black and white avatar


----------



## Forek (Jun 22, 2015)

Nice person.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 22, 2015)

Nice avatar


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

seems rly niceu


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

Cool sig


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 22, 2015)

your avatar is giving me some much life right now


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 22, 2015)

Nice Rain effect of the sig


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

agree hahah cool easter egg btw!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 22, 2015)

I like your user title about Godzilla


----------



## Forek (Jun 22, 2015)

Nice collectibles.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

i like dat yelo feduh


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2015)

You have a nice nose


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 22, 2015)

You have a nice ... signature?


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

omg ur avatar i am in tears


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 22, 2015)

They're out if this world


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 22, 2015)

They have the best signature.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

i'd let you copy from me during an exam

lmao ninja'd

that art in your sig is very nice


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 22, 2015)

I'd share my food with you


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 22, 2015)

A sweet person


----------



## Opal (Jun 22, 2015)

Nice Profile pic <3


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

like the username


----------



## Miharu (Jun 22, 2015)

Your art is so cute <3


----------



## Forek (Jun 22, 2015)

Nice sig!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 22, 2015)

Cool lookin' avatar


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 22, 2015)

They are the most loveliest lily among hundred in a field.


----------



## Aali (Jun 22, 2015)

Cool avatar


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 22, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> They are the most loveliest lily among hundred in a field.



Naw, you flatter me~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aali said:


> Cool avatar



Beautiful signature!!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 22, 2015)

You've got a nice chocolate cake that I want...

But I'll get it from someone else.

I accidentally read the "Are you famous on TBT" thread as "Compliment the user above you". So that's why you'll see this on both threads.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 22, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> You've got a nice chocolate cake that I want...
> 
> But I'll get it from someone else.
> 
> I accidentally read the "Are you famous on TBT" thread as "Compliment the user above you". So that's why you'll see this on both threads.



XD thought so!! Lol, but anywho you are a beautiful person and I hope you have a good night <3


----------



## duckvely (Jun 22, 2015)

sweet and friendly person


----------



## boujee (Jun 22, 2015)

/wiggles my nose 

I believe you were doing a giveaway a long long time ago(probably somebody else), but if im correct, you're a very generous person cause your were to kickstart to my acnl adventure(till I started hoarding ofc).

But if you're not it, hey! You still seem like a cutie pie


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 22, 2015)

Love the signature!


----------



## Rasha (Jun 22, 2015)

very very nice taste in villagers ^^


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 22, 2015)

kid squid af ♡


----------



## Rasha (Jun 22, 2015)

Bananas, or let's say a banana that begs me to click on it (that sounds wrong)


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 22, 2015)

I really like your signature, I haven't played the game myself because no Wii U :c but it looks so much fun


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

i wouldn't tell the teacher that you didnt do your homework :^)


----------



## Miharu (Jun 22, 2015)

Loving your avatar!~ <3


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 22, 2015)

Your signatures are so pretty! ^-^


----------



## duckvely (Jun 22, 2015)

I love your signature~


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 22, 2015)

I love the sig.


----------



## duckvely (Jun 22, 2015)

cute avatar


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

xiumin is <3


----------



## duckvely (Jun 22, 2015)

cute siggy pic

and yeess Xiumin is <3


----------



## Miharu (Jun 22, 2015)

Your sig is so funny XD


----------



## duckvely (Jun 22, 2015)

you make lovely signatures~


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

seems to be nice and friendly :^)


----------



## Bellsprout (Jun 23, 2015)

Badass avatar picture.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

(lol whoops just changed it) 

your username = niceeee


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 23, 2015)

cute avatar


----------



## Hayze (Jun 23, 2015)

Your avatar is cute and you have a nice signature.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

omg those alpacas T__T im ded


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

Really nice person. =)


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 23, 2015)

they seem nice so far, I'm really liking them


----------



## Miharu (Jun 23, 2015)

Your sig is funny XD


----------



## piichinu (Jun 23, 2015)

nice username


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

nice art in your avatar


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

Funny looking avatar


----------



## Miharu (Jun 23, 2015)

I like your feather collectible~ c:


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 23, 2015)

i love your sig


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 23, 2015)

You've got a pretty nice signature.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

your username is cool


----------



## zeoli (Jun 23, 2015)

cooler than a cucumber B)


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

cooler than a person who's cooler than a cucumber


----------



## matt (Jun 23, 2015)

Very lucky to have a cake i sold mine in an auction and it fetched so cheap


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

very lucky to have that many collectibles!


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 23, 2015)

i love your avatar


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 23, 2015)

You're signature is gorgeous <3


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

omg choco cake!!


----------



## Opal (Jun 23, 2015)

Profile pic is cool <3


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 23, 2015)

You've got one more candy than me, so that's cool...


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

seems like a friendly person


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

avatar and sig =


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

friendly and awesome for recognizing him <3


----------



## Mints (Jun 23, 2015)

you have a nice everything mhmm ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

you toooo
very cute sig and avatar ^^


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 23, 2015)

Nice sig (but who is she? )


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

Cool avvie


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

ya classic egg is cool

- - - Post Merge - - -

damn too slow lmao but nice collectibles tho!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 23, 2015)

Love the collectibles <3


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

seems very nice and i love your sig! also choco cakeee


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

friendly person~


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 23, 2015)

Very friendly and seems like a wonderful friend to have!


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

Very kind person and lovely signature ^^


----------



## Rasha (Jun 23, 2015)

they seem very nice and polite, also likes imaginary chocolate cakes XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



duckyluv said:


> Very kind person and lovely signature ^^



is fast, is in a hurry, is a ninja!


----------



## piichinu (Jun 23, 2015)

ur username is mysterious


----------



## Jacob (Jun 23, 2015)

has nice collectibles


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 23, 2015)

You have nice collectibles as well


----------



## aericell (Jun 23, 2015)

Really pretty signature!~


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

cute signature and avatar


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

i like seeing you around the forums hahah


----------



## piichinu (Jun 23, 2015)

ur sig is improved


----------



## aericell (Jun 23, 2015)

Your avatar is adorbs & I really like your username


----------



## Rasha (Jun 23, 2015)

I like your username, I like it a lot


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

i like your sig................... even tho i dont even play splatoon lmao


----------



## Miharu (Jun 23, 2015)

Still loving your avatar and sig hahaha!~ (What is your avatar from? LOL )


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 23, 2015)

Beautiful signature!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 23, 2015)

Really cute avatar and name.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 23, 2015)

I love their avatar Chiaki is such a cutie


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

Nice person


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

nice person too


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 23, 2015)

Really nice avatar!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 23, 2015)

Has an amazing sig.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 23, 2015)

You have pretty birthstones.


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

Your avatar is cool. And your a nice person. ^.^


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

You seem like a very friendly person ^^


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 24, 2015)

you seem like a nice person.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 24, 2015)

Has a really cool user name and avatar.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 24, 2015)

really good RP-er


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 24, 2015)

Ninja'd


Nice avatar. 




What is RP really? I'm used to the cantina-ish RP in Swtor.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 24, 2015)

RP= Role Play.

also, nice avatar.


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 24, 2015)

I know what that is xD i wanted to know if its like super different then what I'm used to.

Nice sig.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 24, 2015)

they have a rad username


----------



## tokkio (Jun 24, 2015)

art skillz r not just gr8, but gr9


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

friendly user


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

lovely avatar & sig


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

your username <33


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 24, 2015)

Cool signature


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice avatar!


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

cute sig and friendly person


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 24, 2015)

Cute username  ♡


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice gif in your signature


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 24, 2015)

Love the avatar!


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 24, 2015)

Cute avatar


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice avatar~


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice signature!


----------



## Rasha (Jun 24, 2015)

I like cake you like cake we all like cake 
...that's a compliment XD


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 24, 2015)

I also love Splatoon!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 24, 2015)

omg candies  also cool avatar eheh


----------



## mintellect (Jun 24, 2015)

Psycho hypnotized dead folder

I will continue to say that every time I see you

Anyway your psycho hypnotized dead folder is cooler than most psycho hypnotized dead folders.


----------



## Miharu (Jun 24, 2015)

I love your username!! <3


----------



## tokkio (Jun 24, 2015)

love your avatar and sig heheh


----------



## mintellect (Jun 24, 2015)

Your psycho hypnotized dead folder is looking very nice today


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

cute avatar and sig!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 24, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Your psycho hypnotized dead folder is looking very nice today



well thank you :^) my psycho hypnotized dead folder would be happy to hear that, too bad he's *DEAD*

--------------

i like seeing you around the forums heheh esp since your sig is always so <3


----------



## boujee (Jun 24, 2015)

LOL that was fast
I admire your fastness


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

seems like a friendly person ^^


----------



## tokkio (Jun 24, 2015)

seems like a friendly person too


----------



## Jacob (Jun 24, 2015)

funny sig


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

I rly like your sig hehe Kirito-Kuuuuunn


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 24, 2015)

It's nice to see a new face around here.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 24, 2015)

has a nice avatar


----------



## tokkio (Jun 24, 2015)

dem cherries


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 24, 2015)

dat avatar


----------



## Jacob (Jun 24, 2015)

dat avatar <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



pokedude729 said:


> dat avatar



OMG I SAIF THE SAME THING


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

dem collectibles <3


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 25, 2015)

dem inklings <3 (also ur transparent squid avatar is excellent)


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

dat username <3


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

That avatar i like it.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 25, 2015)

nice feather <3


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice collection.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 25, 2015)

dem collectibles


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

dat av though <3


----------



## duckvely (Jun 25, 2015)

nice sig~


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 25, 2015)

has rapidly changing sigs that i find very entertaining ty


----------



## duckvely (Jun 25, 2015)

Pretty sig and collectibles <3


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 25, 2015)

very adamant dog lover


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

Very nice sig and avvie. ^.^


----------



## tokkio (Jun 25, 2015)

very friendly


----------



## Miharu (Jun 25, 2015)

Loving the name, avatar, and sig hahahaha


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 25, 2015)

cayoot avatar n lovely collectibles (?｡• ᵕ •｡`)


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 25, 2015)

cute avatar. What anime is it from?


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 25, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> cute avatar. What anime is it from?



thank u! she's rei hino (sailor mars) from sailor moon !!! 

i like the cute lil drawing in ur sig ;o;


----------



## Hikari (Jun 25, 2015)

I love the falling petals in your signature!


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 25, 2015)

The Feathers you have are awesome.

Getting ready for that Independence Day feeling.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 25, 2015)

The picture in your sig of your villagers and your mayor is supercool!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 25, 2015)

lovin dem collectibles and avatar!!!!


----------



## Ami (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice username!


----------



## duckvely (Jun 25, 2015)

very pretty sig!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice avatar


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

I think you're very cute


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 25, 2015)

cute avatar, sig AND name c:


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 25, 2015)

v pretty profile pic uwu


----------



## JonDoesAThing (Jun 25, 2015)

Has amazing tastes in Sailor Moon Characters.

Basically, I love your avatar!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 25, 2015)

love your sig hahah


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 26, 2015)

Entertaining avatar!


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 26, 2015)

I like how your collectibles match the color scheme of your avi imo c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

nice collectible lineup


----------



## Esphas (Jun 26, 2015)

cute sig


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice signature. The girl is really pretty!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

seems rly nice also cool sig


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 26, 2015)

they're in my cool list of cool people


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 26, 2015)

A really cool guy


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 26, 2015)

Knows some really good Pok?mon quotes. ^-^


----------



## Ami (Jun 26, 2015)

Has a pretty sig


----------



## Forek (Jun 26, 2015)

Has a nice sig/avvie


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 27, 2015)

you have a yellow feather, lucky lucky.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 27, 2015)

nice birthstone collection


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 27, 2015)

Nice Classic Easter Egg!


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 27, 2015)

You have a really awesome looking sig.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Jun 27, 2015)

I admire your collectibles


----------



## Esphas (Jun 27, 2015)

i like your collectables


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 27, 2015)

nice avatar c:


----------



## boujee (Jun 27, 2015)

Is a cutie


----------



## Esphas (Jun 27, 2015)

wonderful person


----------



## Sartigy (Jun 27, 2015)

I like your signature!


----------



## kayleee (Jun 27, 2015)

youre so cute


----------



## Hikari (Jun 27, 2015)

Uh... Nice lenny face?


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 27, 2015)

i love u & ur steven universe hype pls be my friend


----------



## Squidward (Jun 27, 2015)

I love your icon!


----------



## Forek (Jun 27, 2015)

Love that username


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 27, 2015)

I love your yellow feather!!! (Yellow is my favorite color! ^-^)


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 27, 2015)

Your avatar and signature or adorable!


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 27, 2015)

your avatar is purple


----------



## Forek (Jun 27, 2015)

Your sig looks funny.  does that even count?


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 27, 2015)

Your avatar is dark


----------



## Forek (Jun 27, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Your avatar is dark




Ninja'd


I like your sig.


----------



## Bjork (Jun 27, 2015)

cool avatar


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 27, 2015)

You are a new member


----------



## Rasha (Jun 27, 2015)

mangle is love mangle is life <3


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 27, 2015)

Forek said:


> Your sig looks funny.  does that even count?



say that 2 my face m8 1v1 rn

(your avatar is now blue omg hax)


----------



## Forek (Jun 27, 2015)

Your avatar is kinda cool.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 27, 2015)

oops someone posted before me but it still made sense bc their avi is actually blue


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 27, 2015)

Thank you XD

You like hamsters a lot


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 27, 2015)

ho my godD double post INCEPTION

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg it happened again!!!!!1111111111


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 27, 2015)

that is very cute signature you have there


----------



## Forek (Jun 27, 2015)

Bum bum BUMMMMM.

Your avatar is kinda cool.  again 




Dem double posts.


You sig is funny.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 27, 2015)

love the feather <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 27, 2015)

You are a kind person


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 27, 2015)

Your easter eggs are nice.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 27, 2015)

ur stones!


----------



## Squidward (Jun 27, 2015)

Your cherries.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 27, 2015)

that username is f**king great


----------



## Jacob (Jun 27, 2015)

cool sig


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 27, 2015)

cute avatar


----------



## Jacob (Jun 27, 2015)

Wrathie83 said:


> cute avatar



cuter avatar!


----------



## Jacob (Jun 27, 2015)

bump..


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 27, 2015)

Got a funny signature there.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 27, 2015)

you r cool


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 27, 2015)

cute as button avatar c:


----------



## pepperini (Jun 27, 2015)

love your signature o:


----------



## Miharu (Jun 27, 2015)

I love your avatar <3


----------



## dudeabides (Jun 27, 2015)

I like your anime sig reeks of an exciting battle.


----------



## goatling (Jun 27, 2015)

I like your user title!


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 27, 2015)

cute avatar


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 27, 2015)

i love your sig drawing ^.^


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 27, 2015)

good job on getting almost all of your dreamies c:


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 28, 2015)

I would totally share my Sour Patch Kids with you....Maybe


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 28, 2015)

cutie x1000


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 28, 2015)

They're hotter then the earth's core


----------



## Bowie (Jun 28, 2015)

Did you draw those yourself? They're very nice!


----------



## boujee (Jun 28, 2015)

Precious Cinnabon


----------



## duckvely (Jun 28, 2015)

Seems like a cool and friendly person ^^


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 28, 2015)

If I saw you swimming around, I would throw my bread at you. Ya know, cause' your a ducky :3


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 28, 2015)

They're a cutie patootie 


Bowie said:


> Did you draw those yourself? They're very nice!


sadly  no, I should add the sources once I'm on my computer 
I forgot to do it earlier.


----------



## duckvely (Jun 28, 2015)

cool siggy and avatar!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 28, 2015)

Pinkish hairrr!!!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 28, 2015)

@duckylove





Xiumin is kyeopta.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 28, 2015)

All the birthstones :3


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice sig!


----------



## duckvely (Jun 28, 2015)

Cute signature ^^


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 28, 2015)

i love the pink hair (if thats you!)


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 28, 2015)

Your dreamy list is super adorable


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 28, 2015)

Quite the Manglenificent signature! Yes! Another new word for the dictionary!


----------



## duckvely (Jun 28, 2015)

cute signature and apple ^^


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 28, 2015)

I love how you are always changing you signature


----------



## Zane (Jun 28, 2015)

resilient


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 28, 2015)

Lovely signature!


----------



## Bjork (Jun 28, 2015)

adorable signature + town!!


----------



## Geoni (Jun 28, 2015)

Took a good username that was still available as of yesterday. Also Bjork is the best.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 28, 2015)

Deserves a Happy Fathers Day (Late I know)


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 28, 2015)

You got a choco cake! That is so cool


----------



## duckvely (Jun 28, 2015)

friendly person and cool siggy~


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 28, 2015)

Has reallyyy cute signatures!


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 28, 2015)

slays me with cute art


----------



## duckvely (Jun 28, 2015)

cute signature~


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Sig goes perfectly with the song I'm listening to


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

has awesome collectibles


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 29, 2015)

Is sweet and super adorable


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

awesome steven universe avatar


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 29, 2015)

Cute avatar.


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

seems cool


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 29, 2015)

I really love both their town signatures, they're really lovely


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 29, 2015)

You kinda creep me out, but a good creepy  it amuses me


----------



## tokkio (Jun 29, 2015)

that pixel in your sig is niceu


----------



## Bowie (Jun 29, 2015)

Your signature is amazing.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 29, 2015)

Is so cool, ice cream get jealous.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 29, 2015)

apple!!!!! lucky u heh


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice username


----------



## duckvely (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice avatar~


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 29, 2015)

You quack me up (Clich? I know)


----------



## duckvely (Jun 29, 2015)

Cute avatar, sig, and collectibles


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 29, 2015)

They seem really nice.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 29, 2015)

incredible artis


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 29, 2015)

Lovely avatar~


----------



## kayleee (Jun 29, 2015)

You are a delight


----------



## duckvely (Jun 29, 2015)

Cute signature!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 30, 2015)

You deserve a cupcake :3


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jun 30, 2015)

You clicked for my post


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 30, 2015)

PacificMayorAlex said:


> You clicked for my post



And I did for this one too :3


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jun 30, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> And I did for this one too :3



Ty!! 
I'd click for yours but I don't know how too xD :[


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

I love lana del rey


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 30, 2015)

Your signature is life <3


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

ah MissLily! finally someone sweet and cute


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 30, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> ah MissLily! finally someone sweet and cute



You make me blush~ XD What a flatterer!


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 30, 2015)

I guess you're ok.

Sorry wrong thread!  I like your siggy. =3  Nice look about you.  Nice to meet'cha.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 30, 2015)

Soda Fox said:


> I guess you're ok.
> 
> Sorry wrong thread!  I like your siggy. =3  Nice look about you.  Nice to meet'cha.




Nice to meet you as well! Love your signature!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 30, 2015)

you seem really nice and friendly eheh


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 1, 2015)

ive seen you a lot on here, you seem so nice and cool! and i love your username and avatar


----------



## piichinu (Jul 1, 2015)

i enjoy saying ur username in my head


----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

I really love your art and username!~ <3


----------



## doveling (Jul 1, 2015)

procrastination buddies, really nice as well  ~~


----------



## tokkio (Jul 1, 2015)

your art =


----------



## Jacob (Jul 1, 2015)

the whole yellow and red theme in your sidebar is sick


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 1, 2015)

I like the way you think in the Whisper Down the Way thread.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 1, 2015)

fellow robin warrior heck yusss


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jul 1, 2015)

OH MY GAWD! Your face expression in your profile picture is... ter
TERRIFIC!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 1, 2015)

Love the sig!


----------



## riummi (Jul 1, 2015)

such a pretty sig ;u;


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 1, 2015)

Love the avi and sig!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 1, 2015)

Pretty avatar!


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice Collection


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 1, 2015)

I'd name my Raichu after you


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'd name my cat after you if I had one.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 1, 2015)

aw likes cats like me, hi 5!


----------



## duckvely (Jul 1, 2015)

Cute sig!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 1, 2015)

Fabulous!


----------



## duckvely (Jul 1, 2015)

friendly and very pretty signature


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 1, 2015)

Has rad villagers.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 1, 2015)

Also.loves the Mother series


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 1, 2015)

Has some nice collectables.


----------



## duckvely (Jul 1, 2015)

Seems like a friendly and cool person ^^


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 1, 2015)

Wonderful!


----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

Liking your sig!~ c:


----------



## Jacob (Jul 1, 2015)

nice collectibles


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 1, 2015)

BLACK STARR~ Love the sig!


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 2, 2015)

I love your profile picture!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 2, 2015)

I like your username and taste in villagers! *thumbs up*


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 2, 2015)

Your new icon is cute


Also your signature speaks to my soul


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 2, 2015)

Has a cool username^


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 2, 2015)

Cute username :3


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 2, 2015)

Your sig is very pretty!


----------



## Miharu (Jul 2, 2015)

Cute username!~ :3


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 2, 2015)

Cute username and avi!


----------



## boujee (Jul 2, 2015)

I really love how your sig is giving this of grunge vibe, me likey
Your user also reminds me of this show when I was a kid, it had something to do with bugs but I'm not entirely sure, it's sorta like d?j? vu.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 2, 2015)

you seem like a lovable person~


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 2, 2015)

Still love your sig


----------



## Rasha (Jul 2, 2015)

you have fantastic taste in villagers


----------



## Miharu (Jul 2, 2015)

Loving your avatar and the quote "Wifi, food, my bed, Perfection <3" XD


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 2, 2015)

Love the avatar! So cute c:


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 2, 2015)

your so nice, i see you everywhere and i love your sig <3


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 2, 2015)

Your avi is pretty cute!


----------



## Hettie (Jul 2, 2015)

[size=-2]I love your signature background..Lavender is one of my favorite flowers/herbs/color/LIFE *_*[/size]


----------



## duckvely (Jul 2, 2015)

Seems like a nice and cool person~


----------



## tokkio (Jul 2, 2015)

seems friendly!


----------



## axo (Jul 2, 2015)

Has good taste in avatars :3


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 2, 2015)

I love the tpp avatar.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 2, 2015)

u like pokemon so you =


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 2, 2015)

You're pretty cool.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 2, 2015)

your avatar is awesome


----------



## Jacob (Jul 2, 2015)

cool sig


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 2, 2015)

nice candy collection


----------



## duckvely (Jul 2, 2015)

nice avatar and collectibles~


----------



## Jacob (Jul 2, 2015)

healthy obsession of exo ((i think))


----------



## duckvely (Jul 2, 2015)

Yayy~ Cool sig and collectibles


----------



## tassberri (Jul 3, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> Yayy~ Cool sig and collectibles



I love your username!


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 3, 2015)

Cool avi!


----------



## pepperini (Jul 3, 2015)

I love your avatar and username uvu!


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 3, 2015)

Adorable avi!


----------



## riummi (Jul 3, 2015)

Love your signature~ it's so mellow and calming u.u


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 3, 2015)

Who drew your avatar! THAT IS ADORABLENESS


----------



## riummi (Jul 3, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Who drew your avatar! THAT IS ADORABLENESS



Lol I drew it. Your sig. is scary ;u; but kinda cool too lol


----------



## tassberri (Jul 3, 2015)

love ur town name!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 3, 2015)

Everything is so simple, I love it


----------



## tassberri (Jul 3, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Everything is so simple, I love it



I love your art! Especially those of piplup! I love piplup.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 3, 2015)

i love your taste in starter pokemon.

piplup is the best!


----------



## boujee (Jul 3, 2015)

Red vs blue fan, united and it feels so good
also Kyle


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 3, 2015)

I always like seeing your user title. It makes me laugh


----------



## Espurr (Jul 3, 2015)

You are quite luminescent.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 3, 2015)

username and avatar are perf


----------



## kikiiii (Jul 3, 2015)

sweet aesthetic


----------



## Forek (Jul 3, 2015)

Very nice sig.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 3, 2015)

Nice avatar


----------



## tokkio (Jul 3, 2015)

that mewtwo quote is rly nice


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 3, 2015)

one bodacious babe


----------



## tokkio (Jul 3, 2015)

cooler than a cool cucumber


----------



## DinoDymo (Jul 3, 2015)

That profile pic do xD


----------



## tokkio (Jul 3, 2015)

likes pokemon and tg which is a good thing


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 3, 2015)

Amazing avatar. So beautifulness~


----------



## tokkio (Jul 3, 2015)

a nice person!


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 3, 2015)

Alo a nice person.


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 3, 2015)

Cute art in your sig!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 3, 2015)

They have some nice villagers/dreamys (?)


----------



## kikiiii (Jul 3, 2015)

rad sig art who a


----------



## tassberri (Jul 3, 2015)

I love your sig pixels!


----------



## tokkio (Jul 4, 2015)

cool username eheh


----------



## tassberri (Jul 4, 2015)

tokkio said:


> cool username eheh



YOUR COLLECTIBLES MATCH YOUR AVI.
*dies from matchiness contentment*
(did I just make up two words in a row?)^^

You're very nicely coordinated!


----------



## tokkio (Jul 4, 2015)

tassberri said:


> YOUR COLLECTIBLES MATCH YOUR AVI.
> *dies from matchiness contentment*
> (did I just make up two words in a row?)^^
> 
> You're very nicely coordinated!



omg finally!! someone who appreciates that coordination  lol 

and that makes u cool


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 4, 2015)

Fabulous avatar


----------



## Ami (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice sig!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 4, 2015)

All that sweetness on your side bar, super jealous, its all amazing


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 5, 2015)

I love their signature The Mangle is the Bae uwu


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 5, 2015)

Always has a fabulous signature!


----------



## boujee (Jul 5, 2015)

The cutie as always


----------



## Clavis (Jul 5, 2015)

I love the art style of your profile pic .


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 5, 2015)

Love the classy look of your sig!


----------



## Squidward (Jul 5, 2015)

Your signature is so dreamy, I could stare at it for a good hour.


----------



## boujee (Jul 5, 2015)

"I like squid ward" -sponge bob


----------



## Ami (Jul 5, 2015)

I like that chibi on your sig


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 5, 2015)

Your avatar is very cute.


----------



## Espurr (Jul 5, 2015)

Primal Dialga has the best theme, hands down.


----------



## Akimari (Jul 5, 2015)

You have a lot of cool rare collectibles there! Oh, you're a Pokemon fan too. So you're automatically cool.


----------



## kikiiii (Jul 5, 2015)

havent talked to ya much but ur such a cutie patoot


----------



## milkyi (Jul 5, 2015)

You have some cool collectibles


----------



## Mash (Jul 5, 2015)

Nice collectibles!


----------



## duckvely (Jul 5, 2015)

seems friendly


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 5, 2015)

Polite and sweet! :3


----------



## milkyi (Jul 5, 2015)

Beautiful Sig ^w^


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 5, 2015)

I f**king love their signature ♡


----------



## twisty (Jul 5, 2015)

Woah, your signature is really cool!


----------



## Espurr (Jul 5, 2015)

Over the Garden Wall was pretty entertaining.  Fun to see somebody reference it.


----------



## duckvely (Jul 5, 2015)

Cute avatar and signature!!


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 5, 2015)

I like how you.keep changing your sig.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 5, 2015)

I've always liked the quote from Mewtwo that you have in your sig! And you have a cute pikachu drawing.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 5, 2015)

Like your username.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 5, 2015)

Best. Title and Avatar. Ever.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 5, 2015)

you like pikachu I like pikachu  we all like pikachu


----------



## Espurr (Jul 5, 2015)

You haven't gotten senpai to feed you, either?  ;-;


----------



## Rasha (Jul 5, 2015)

I leik espurr, espurr iz luv <3


----------



## duckvely (Jul 5, 2015)

Friendly person~


----------



## punyparker (Jul 5, 2015)

cute username!


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 5, 2015)

I dig Spider-man and always love the guy Flash called what's in your username.


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 5, 2015)

I like your forum name. (not really)


----------



## Baebee (Jul 5, 2015)

I like how creative your forum name is.
And your eyebrows are on point.


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 5, 2015)

That username is creative.

Also that gif in your sig.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 5, 2015)

I'd share my salt water taffy with them


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 5, 2015)

You have a cool artstyle.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 5, 2015)

Kirby + Monado = adorable way to die.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 5, 2015)

Cute Cat


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 5, 2015)

Nice avatar and collectibles!


----------



## tokkio (Jul 6, 2015)

username is so nice!


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jul 6, 2015)

Haha! I love your avatar! The face is super cute!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 6, 2015)

You have a nice signature, and your username is awesome, literally. Hehe


----------



## Pearls (Jul 6, 2015)

I love the turtles in your signature and avatar c:


----------



## Fenen (Jul 6, 2015)

I love your avatar, it's very cute!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 6, 2015)

cool signature!!


----------



## Jacob (Jul 8, 2015)

awesome sig I've always loved it


----------



## duckvely (Jul 8, 2015)

Friendly person and has cool collectibles


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 8, 2015)

Love you bells.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 8, 2015)

I love that you shake trees. Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## duckvely (Jul 8, 2015)

Cute avatar and sig!!


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 8, 2015)

same to you.


----------



## duckvely (Jul 8, 2015)

Cool avatar


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice sig~


----------



## creamyy (Jul 9, 2015)

I like your everything


----------



## tokkio (Jul 9, 2015)

yixing is luv


----------



## duckvely (Jul 9, 2015)

friendly person


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 9, 2015)

Cute username :3


----------



## nami26 (Jul 9, 2015)

nice signature


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 9, 2015)

adorable avatar!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 9, 2015)

you double posted in my thread ;w;


----------



## tae (Jul 9, 2015)

you were one of the first people i traded with- you were incredibly kind.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 9, 2015)

you have great taste in picking people to trade with :'D


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 9, 2015)

You have great taste in villagers!


----------



## tae (Jul 9, 2015)

you have a really pretty signature


----------



## Rasha (Jul 9, 2015)

your avatar is bloody.....fantastic


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 9, 2015)

So is yours. Just not in a bloody way.


----------



## duckvely (Jul 9, 2015)

I love your avatar!


----------



## aericell (Jul 9, 2015)

I like ur sig layout


----------



## Clavis (Jul 9, 2015)

From what i've read on the yum/yuck thread you hate cheese, so thank you you make me feel less alone because everyone around me likes cheese and doesn't understand how much i find it mostly disgusting xD

Edit : omg your sig changing every time i refresh is awesome too


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 9, 2015)

Lovely avatar!


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 9, 2015)

You've a cake collectible, what could possible be better? Also, you've lucky and he's cool guy. Which means you must be cool.


sorry, testing


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice avatar.


----------



## duckvely (Jul 9, 2015)

Cool avatar


----------



## Espurr (Jul 9, 2015)

Rotating signatures are fun.


----------



## Clavis (Jul 9, 2015)

Espurr is my spirit pokemon, so you're automatically awesome. (I wanted to cosplay a gijinka of him at one point but it never happened ;w


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 9, 2015)

https://youtu.be/FToopFvVE5I


You can do a mad Skyrim Shuffle


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 9, 2015)

I imagine that you smell above average


----------



## nami26 (Jul 9, 2015)

ummm your signature....hmmm...there's no words for it......


----------



## duckvely (Jul 9, 2015)

cute avatar ^^


----------



## Jacob (Jul 9, 2015)

awsome sig doe


----------



## duckvely (Jul 9, 2015)

nice collectibles


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 9, 2015)

i like how evertime i look at your sig it is different


----------



## Jacob (Jul 9, 2015)

Mekan1 said:


> i like how evertime i look at your sig it is different



nice patch


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice collectibles :3


----------



## jingleishere (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice avatar!


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice username


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 9, 2015)

You got some nice collectables.


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice collectibles and dreamies!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice sig!


----------



## duckvely (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice signature


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 9, 2015)

Love the sig and great personality!


----------



## duckvely (Jul 9, 2015)

cute avatar and sig ^^


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 9, 2015)

cute


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 9, 2015)

Everything is cute: avatar, collectibles, sig, your face?


----------



## Mash (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice signature!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 9, 2015)

wolves > humanity

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mash said:


> Nice signature!



ninja'd XP


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 9, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> wolves > humanity



why u gotta hate on humanity?

I guess I like your... collectibles? hehe


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 9, 2015)

Love the avatar!!


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 9, 2015)

I love your signature! It looks so pretty!!!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 9, 2015)

I like your animated avatar.


----------



## duckvely (Jul 9, 2015)

I like the music you listen to


----------



## tokkio (Jul 9, 2015)

sig is perf <33


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 10, 2015)

I love your avatar xD


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

I love your username.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 10, 2015)

Your sig makes me wanna dance, it's cool


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 10, 2015)

Your NNID sounds cool.


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

I like your avatar but I think I'm seeing a bird with a glowing beak and it looks kinda scary aha


----------



## tokkio (Jul 10, 2015)

avatar is 10000000/10 heheheh perffff


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 10, 2015)

Your avatar is still fabulous


----------



## tae (Jul 10, 2015)

i like that you like other languages.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 10, 2015)

yixing is luvvvv

also you joined the forums on my birthday lmaooo which is cool


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 10, 2015)

That avatar is amazing


----------



## Clavis (Jul 10, 2015)

I like your rhinestone collection ! (and i wanna play the mother  game franchise so bad)


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 10, 2015)

Your sig make me happy


----------



## duckvely (Jul 10, 2015)

Your sig is so pretty


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

You sig is fabulous. I like how it rotates because you can never get enough of Xiumin.


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice gif as your signature


----------



## duckvely (Jul 10, 2015)

Cute avatar and sig <3


----------



## Jacob (Jul 11, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> Cute avatar and sig <3



i love your exo obsession


----------



## boujee (Jul 11, 2015)

Aye for blackstarr


----------



## Jacob (Jul 11, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Aye for blackstarr



aye for popsicle collectible 0.0


----------



## tokkio (Jul 11, 2015)

collectible lineup looks p cool


----------



## Espurr (Jul 11, 2015)

_You are freakin' EVERYWHERE._


----------



## tokkio (Jul 11, 2015)

heheheh thats the plan   


ur taste in dreamies is A++++ esp punchy and kabuki also nice username + pixel heh


----------



## riummi (Jul 11, 2015)

I see you around a lot, and you seem cool c:


----------



## aericell (Jul 11, 2015)

Your avatar is really cute. Is it Mirai?


----------



## tokkio (Jul 11, 2015)

that's mirai in your avatar right???? omg nice nice very nice also you seem friendly hahah

ninja'd :^)))

sig and avatar are perf <33


----------



## louise23 (Jul 11, 2015)

I like your sig


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 11, 2015)

Seems like a sweet person! POST 15000 YUS!


----------



## boujee (Jul 11, 2015)

ayye it's the cutie again
wink wonk


Spoiler


----------



## Jacob (Jul 11, 2015)

u just seem sick af  XD


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 11, 2015)

I always like reading your posts and you seem like a cool member I would get along with


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 11, 2015)

You are very nice!


----------



## Jacob (Jul 11, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I always like reading your posts and you seem like a cool member I would get along with



ayy lmao 

Yoshi's my homie so I like the theme u got goin on there B)
Ive seen you a lot ur real cool

- - - Post Merge - - -



MissLily123 said:


> You are very nice!



woah ninja'd

(i love ur sig doe)


----------



## boujee (Jul 11, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> u just seem sick af  XD



lol what

seems like a silly fellow to hang with


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

ur sig is so nice


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 12, 2015)

amazing avatar! Is that the imperial flag/sun rise flag of Japan on the background?


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

luv ur sig and avatar!! cat soup heheh


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 12, 2015)

Your signature has words!  I don't even know.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

rly nice person!! and yep my sig has words..? lmaooo


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 12, 2015)

Your sig is hilarious.


----------



## Heyden (Jul 12, 2015)

I like your drawing of Phoebe on your dA


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 12, 2015)

Love your signature.


----------



## DinoDymo (Jul 12, 2015)

KIIIIIRRRRRBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY. Notice me senpai ;-;


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 12, 2015)

Love the sig!


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 12, 2015)

i love your sig


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 12, 2015)

You got a bunch of cool collectables


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 12, 2015)

cute avatar. :]


----------



## tae (Jul 12, 2015)

your chocolate cake gift is so cute!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 12, 2015)

That is a cool username


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 12, 2015)

That's a cool signature ya got thurr


----------



## Jacob (Jul 12, 2015)

gaahh i see u all around ur so sweet and have a nice sig


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 12, 2015)

I love your cherries and candy lol. Plus I've been seeing you a lot lately and I'm not mad about it


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

heheh like that marc jacobs quote


----------



## peachies (Jul 13, 2015)

_your signature sentence: "GODZILLA'S A FREAKY BINCH" makes me happy._​


----------



## tokkio (Jul 13, 2015)

love your icon 

heheh yay glad that makes ya happy


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 13, 2015)

You make everyone happy!! Well, you make me happy XD


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 13, 2015)

Your sig is gorgeous! I've always thought that when I see you post.


----------



## Clavis (Jul 13, 2015)

The quote is your signature is giving me life


----------



## boujee (Jul 13, 2015)

is ight, sig represents anime so that's cool


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jul 13, 2015)

I like your avatar! Looks cool!


----------



## duckvely (Jul 13, 2015)

I like your sig ^^ it's pretty


----------



## Jacob (Jul 13, 2015)

uve always been awsome u know that


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 13, 2015)

Still, that signature! <3


----------



## duckvely (Jul 13, 2015)

Your signature is so pretty ^^`


----------



## Espurr (Jul 13, 2015)

More rotating signature fun!


----------



## duckvely (Jul 13, 2015)

Your avatar is really cute


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 13, 2015)

your little icon is adorable *O*


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 13, 2015)

Your sig <3 Still Can't believe he's gone :'(


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 13, 2015)

Awesome sig, awesome member


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 13, 2015)

Overall cool guy.


----------



## Forek (Jul 13, 2015)

Really nice person overall


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jul 13, 2015)

Pretty fabulous person!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 14, 2015)

they have a cute avatar 0w0


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 14, 2015)

noice


----------



## tokkio (Jul 14, 2015)

seems p cool heheh


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 14, 2015)

I would share my Oreos with you. Maybe


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice sig


----------



## duckvely (Jul 14, 2015)

Adorable sig! ^^


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice avatar!


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 14, 2015)

Lovely signature!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 14, 2015)

They have a really pretty avatar.
Also they have awesome villagers(dreamies?) 100 points for renee


----------



## JellyLu (Jul 14, 2015)

I like your coordination (because your name, avatar, and sig all match :3)


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 14, 2015)

cute, cute, cute!! very nice town concept, pokemon avatar and signature, and she seems very nice! <3


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice art in your sig!


----------



## tokkio (Jul 15, 2015)

aww ur sig is nice


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 15, 2015)

You avatar! <3


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 15, 2015)

you're really kind, and you have a very pretty signature! ^w^


----------



## oswaldies (Jul 15, 2015)

The art is your signature looks like me oddly, but my eyes are brown...
also my hair is brown and that wasn't a compliment, oops .v.​


----------



## Hipster (Jul 15, 2015)

Your sig , and font you used to compliment someone is soooo cute I just love the color pink! And sailor moon is the best <3


----------



## Clavis (Jul 15, 2015)

I'd compliment your on your sigature, but that would probably be too mainstream. But more seriously, Nonon Jazuzure is awesome


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 15, 2015)

I like your madoka magica sig.


----------



## device (Jul 15, 2015)

i like ur birthstone collectibles


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 15, 2015)

Really rich! :3


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 15, 2015)

Seems like a nice person.


----------



## duckvely (Jul 15, 2015)

Very friendly and lovely sig


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 15, 2015)

A very nice and cool person


----------



## Espurr (Jul 15, 2015)

The most digital of monsters.


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 15, 2015)

s'cute signature and avatar. (=｀ω?=) espurr is so cute!
you seem like a nice person.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 15, 2015)

I love the art in your signature did you draw it if not then who did 0w0


----------



## tokkio (Jul 16, 2015)

the art in your sig is sooooo nice omg


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 16, 2015)

I love the Pokemon inspiration for your sig


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 16, 2015)

nice quote in ur sig. its nostalgic


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 16, 2015)

I really adore the art in both your avatar and signature 0w0


----------



## tokkio (Jul 16, 2015)

sweg overload


----------



## boujee (Jul 16, 2015)

nerd overload


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jul 16, 2015)

You have cool art in ur avatar


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 16, 2015)

Your avatar is really adorable.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 16, 2015)

Love the avatar!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 16, 2015)

Love the animation in your sig.


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jul 16, 2015)

Cute profile picture ^_^


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 16, 2015)

ur user name is very cute


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 16, 2015)

Cute username!


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jul 16, 2015)

Awesome avatar.


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 16, 2015)

Nice Garnet! ^^


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jul 16, 2015)

I think you replied to the last post on the first page of this thread  Anyway...I love the rainbow LOZ avatar!!!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 16, 2015)

Oops. I make so many mistakes.  (Nice avatar XD)

Nice Friend Code. U have 9 in each set of numbers. XD


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jul 16, 2015)

I like your username, it sounds all mystical and Japanese


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 16, 2015)

It is Japanese and sorta mystical. It is Japanese for RainbowSylveon. ^^

Nice title. XD You are a... member. Interesting!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 16, 2015)

Killer signature also love the username


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank You. I like your avatar!


----------



## kelpy (Jul 16, 2015)

You are just pure awesome.


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank you! You are Awesome too!!!


----------



## hzl (Jul 16, 2015)

You're beautiful  
Have a lovely day !


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks! I love your cute little avatar!


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 16, 2015)

Your avatars really cute!!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks! I luff ur sig!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 16, 2015)

aww now aren't you just a sweet little cupcake -pats your head-


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 16, 2015)

You are sweeter than a cupcake :3 Or maybe sour like Sour Patch Kids. But Sour Patch Kids are awesome, so therefore you are awesome!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 16, 2015)

Tanks and hey Miss Lily! I like the fact you are a good friend!


----------



## duckvely (Jul 16, 2015)

Your avatar is so adorable


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks! I like your sig and avatar! I also like ur name! My relative, GG, calls me her little ducky so that's what it reminds me of. :3


----------



## Rasha (Jul 16, 2015)

Aw i love your mayor! Reminds me of rainbow brite ^^


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks! I love your sig! XD


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 16, 2015)

*Fabulousness overload*


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 16, 2015)

XD You're awesome, Lily! *Faboolusnuss ovurlerd*


----------



## Curry (Jul 16, 2015)

I love your sig.


----------



## Espurr (Jul 16, 2015)

Technicolor sea cow.  The best sub-species of sea cow.


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 16, 2015)

I've always loved your avatar. And the penguin in your signature is too cute


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 17, 2015)

Your Gaga avi is as fierce as ever


----------



## Sealy (Jul 17, 2015)

Woooh! Yosh is awesome! I love that dino! DD Favorite character ever!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 17, 2015)

your username is cute


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 17, 2015)

You're a great artist.


----------



## Sealy (Jul 17, 2015)

Love your forum items.  That's A LOT!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

I like your username!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 17, 2015)

I like your user title.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 17, 2015)

ur collectibles r so nice..


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

I like your signature!


----------



## tokkio (Jul 17, 2015)

your username sounds cool hahah


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks it means RainbowSylveon in Japanese!

I like your avatar and your username! :3


----------



## kelpy (Jul 17, 2015)

you're still pure awesome


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

Tanks!  You are pure awesome too!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 17, 2015)

Your avi is so adorable with the little tepig


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

Ur sig is funny.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 17, 2015)

Totes adorbes~


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

Tank you! U are totes hilarious!


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 17, 2015)

I see that you are also a huge pokefan.


----------



## Espurr (Jul 17, 2015)

Perfectly navy blue, gray, and orange.


----------



## boujee (Jul 17, 2015)

ESPURR
ESPURR
ESPURR
ESPURR

Who doesn't love espurr?


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 17, 2015)

That espurr doee


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 18, 2015)

really nice uwu


----------



## boujee (Jul 18, 2015)

Makes such creative art and really needs to take my money ASAP. They always compliment my art and my character designs(xoxo).


----------



## Clavis (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm not really into homestuck but your oc is really nice !


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 18, 2015)

I love your avatar <3 Gamagoori.


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 18, 2015)

I, too, enjoy honey. Love your User Title.


----------



## Murkoro (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice anime choice


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice profile pic and Nice pitfall troller-11/10 Would Marry-IGN


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jul 18, 2015)

I like the booty joke about your peaches in your signature


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice hmm... face pic and Inspirational phrase in ur signature :3


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 19, 2015)

I love your snoop dog signature


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 19, 2015)

Your sooo rich and cool


----------



## Fenen (Jul 19, 2015)

You seem awesome, aha


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 19, 2015)

Your avatar is cute af


----------



## Clavis (Jul 19, 2015)

YOU LIKE HARRY POTTER SO YAY


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 19, 2015)

those eyebrows are amazing


----------



## Clavis (Jul 19, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> those eyebrows are amazing



ikr i'm living for them.

--

Turtless are amazing, my friends keep telling me i look like a turtle so all those pictures are like family


----------



## Jacob (Jul 19, 2015)

your signature is gorgeous.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 19, 2015)

Your sig is the best!


----------



## oswaldies (Jul 19, 2015)

☆ I love you ♡
[I love everyone c;]​


----------



## Rasha (Jul 19, 2015)

We both like pink yaaaaaay ^^


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 19, 2015)

I've never found another Vladimir fan. That's awesome.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 19, 2015)

Trust me, there is. In fact he's here right now XD


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 19, 2015)

What a beautiful Avatar and Signature


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

You have cute little babies in ur sig and avi! ^w^

- - - Post Merge - - -

By that I mean the names of the cute villagers and your avi has the cutest teddy bear ever. :3


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 19, 2015)

The art in their avatar is so damn adorbs


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 19, 2015)

Amazing in every way~


----------



## Clavis (Jul 19, 2015)

You're really nice with absolutely everyone .


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

ur eyebrows r cool. :3


----------



## Espurr (Jul 19, 2015)

Nymphia is best Eievuiloution.


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

YOIY! ESPURR IS BAWSSSSS


----------



## shanni (Jul 19, 2015)

Your avatar is super cute!


----------



## Clavis (Jul 19, 2015)

I like how mesmerizing the tree animation in your signature is, and how it kinda just loops perfectly .


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

I like the fact you're searching for the most forgotten villager; Mathilda


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

I like ur sig!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 19, 2015)

Charizard <3


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

Sig is cray!!!!!! :3


----------



## Clavis (Jul 19, 2015)

Mayor London said:


> I like the fact you're searching for the most forgotten villager; Mathilda



Who ? /jk/

--

You seem like an adorable human being !


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 19, 2015)

Love that signature, Mami is a cutie


Spoiler



why did she have to die so soon?!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

@Clavis: Tanks!

I just love ur sig.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 19, 2015)

*insert complement here*
Nao gimme ice cream


----------



## Clavis (Jul 19, 2015)

You deserve ice cream


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

You deserve a cookie. Have a cookie! *hands you cookie*


----------



## Rasha (Jul 19, 2015)

I leik ur centered siggie


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

I like ur zoomed in siggie.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 19, 2015)

You are awesome!!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 19, 2015)

Your avatar is amazingly mysterious.


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 19, 2015)

Your sig made me laugh


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

I love your avatar!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 19, 2015)

Love your avatar!


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

I love you <3 _lol jk I'm homo_


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 19, 2015)

An amazing person!~


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 19, 2015)

You're a pretty nice person. c:


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2015)

Nice Monado kirby!


----------



## Espurr (Jul 19, 2015)

Buttfruit.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 19, 2015)

The stars in your sig are pretty and colorful


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice yoshiness *-*


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 20, 2015)

Your posts seriously make my day, you're awesome!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

Really!? Well,thanks! i dont get that very much! (^_^) Ur awsum too!


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 20, 2015)

Laughed at your native fruit thing


----------



## riummi (Jul 20, 2015)

I like how your username sounds


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

I love ur signature and profile pic,is very lovely n_n


----------



## boujee (Jul 20, 2015)

Such a swaggy sig you got there


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 20, 2015)

You have a good username


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 20, 2015)

I love you ACNL mayors


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 20, 2015)

You are mature for your age, and less childish than me (I'm not that childish either).


----------



## Forek (Jul 20, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> You are mature for your age, and less childish than me (I'm not that childish either).



not all ten-eleven year olds are immature lol


You're  pretty cool.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 20, 2015)

Forek said:


> You're pretty cool.



And so is your avatar for representing the Rebels in Star Wars.


----------



## pillow bunny (Jul 20, 2015)

You're really mature for a three year old 

actual compliment: your birthstones are cool


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 20, 2015)

Your avatar is cute!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

Your avatar is funny!

- - - Post Merge - - -

your avatar is also cute and nice!


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 20, 2015)

I also like your avatar.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 20, 2015)

I like your collectible sidebar.


----------



## Clavis (Jul 20, 2015)

LYMAN IS YOUR DREAMIE I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE OMG ! Green st. Patricks day Koalas ftw

Edit : ninjad but idc


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 20, 2015)

One of the characters in your sig is pretty.


----------



## device (Jul 20, 2015)

your characters are v cute


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 20, 2015)

Fabulous avatar.


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

I love your cute avatar


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

I love your avatar, NN ID, green candy, user title, and your username 100000000000000000% ^^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 20, 2015)

Tepig is the best starter pokemon for the Unova region (I see him in your avatar).


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

@Niji I love how you love Pokemon,  your offset title, your town name, and how your mii verse page has Chica


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

I love how you love all that, that you love Death Note, that you like my drawing of Chica, and that you are a Honorary Detective. BTW I have Pocky. Want some?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice sig!


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Yessssssss


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

*gives you pocky*


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

has a cool pokemon mayor/character as avatar


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 20, 2015)

Your profile pic & siggie are perfection


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

cool avatar as well :3


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

I AGREE! Nice!


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice avatar and signature!


----------



## metoob (Jul 20, 2015)

Sounds like you have a super cute village! I'm gonna visit it soon


----------



## Clavis (Jul 20, 2015)

Cats are indeed love


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice title


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 20, 2015)

cute avatar


----------



## Nele (Jul 20, 2015)

Beatifull art <3


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 20, 2015)

Cute sig!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

u have bootiful art <:


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice Charizard and profile pic!


----------



## the-animal-crossing-show (Jul 20, 2015)

I LOVE YOUR SIG <3 lol


----------



## riummi (Jul 20, 2015)

your sig is really pretty


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

your profile pic is nice.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 20, 2015)

I like your sig!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

I LIEKS UR SIG TOO!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 20, 2015)

I like your avatar.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

i also liek ur avatar :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 20, 2015)

Your avatar rocks too.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

I also like ur signature :3


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice signature!


----------



## mayorcas (Jul 20, 2015)

I love your profile picture and your signature!


----------



## aericell (Jul 20, 2015)

Your profile pic is rly cute! It kinda looks like Luhan but I can't really tell


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice japanese guys signature!


----------



## mayorcas (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah it's Luhan; he is way too cute for life!

Wow I love your signature!


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 20, 2015)

your avatar is adorable c:


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

Ur signature is simple,but at the same time pretty!
Evin:NICE INTERRUMPING MEH,loljk,nice signature c:


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice avatar!


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 20, 2015)

Love your signature! uwu

Pretty sure I've said that before, but oh well!


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice collectibles


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

You are a really awesome friend! Some more Pocky?


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 20, 2015)

You have cute art.


----------



## Clavis (Jul 20, 2015)

You are fricken awesome i don't even know where to begin to be honest.


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

I love your siggie. It's awesome!


----------



## Fenen (Jul 20, 2015)

Your art is hella rad, I love it,

Also your signature is just *o*


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

Tanks your siggie is funny!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 20, 2015)

You are adorbs uwu


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 20, 2015)

Utterly fantastic!


----------



## Jacob (Jul 21, 2015)

I think your awsome and nice and sweet

keep doin you <3


----------



## kayleee (Jul 21, 2015)

You're cool probably!


----------



## okaimii (Jul 21, 2015)

You seem pretty cool.


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 21, 2015)

That sig is perfect.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 21, 2015)

I think you're still the coolest person I've ever met on this forum.


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 21, 2015)

nice username


----------



## okaimii (Jul 21, 2015)

You have a cute avatar.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice profile pic. and funny signature!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 21, 2015)

I love your villagers <3 especially Olaf


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 21, 2015)

I like your sig!


----------



## Pearls (Jul 21, 2015)

Cute avatar


----------



## Miharu (Jul 21, 2015)

I love your collectibles!~ The way you laid them out is nice! c:


----------



## Fenen (Jul 21, 2015)

Cool signiture and avatar ^v^
Also I love your username!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 21, 2015)

I dig that signature


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 21, 2015)

I dig-imon your sig. Yeah that sucked I know.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice villagers!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 21, 2015)

You are a good friend. Thanks for Wendy.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 21, 2015)

I want to hug uwu


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 21, 2015)

I would hug you if I liked hugs >.<


----------



## duckvely (Jul 21, 2015)

Very friendly


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice korean guys profile pic. and sig.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 21, 2015)

so far you are awesome


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice uhh...join d8?
okno._.,Nice DeviantArt Art!


----------



## Jacob (Jul 21, 2015)

You seem cool/ you always comment funny things on my Whisper down the lane thread


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

I really fall in love with your sig.!
Also your profile pic. is interesenting


----------



## Jacob (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks! you can order one from here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?307363-Amateur-Signatures!-also-cheap&highlight=
shes pretty talented

I remember Jetix from when I was a kid! Always entertaining


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 21, 2015)

You are super nice!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Thanks! you can order one from here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?307363-Amateur-Signatures!-also-cheap&highlight=
> shes pretty talented
> 
> I remember Jetix from when I was a kid! Always entertaining



Yeah!,Jetix was the MLG of Disney *Wild Nostalgia appeared
Oh! and NijiNympia,your art is very cute!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 21, 2015)

Love your sig!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 21, 2015)

Lovely collectibles


----------



## okaimii (Jul 21, 2015)

I see you post in the forums sometimes and you seem very kind!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 21, 2015)

@Jetix, my avatar was drawn by someone else but I drew everything at my art shop and the Charizard in my sig.
@Okaimii; You seem like a awesome person! I'd like to be friends if that's ok!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 21, 2015)

You are coolios


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 21, 2015)

You are coolios! WAY AWESEPIC too!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 21, 2015)

Lovely new word! haha!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 21, 2015)

My friend Mike came up with it so part-Thanks.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 21, 2015)

that charizard on your sig omggg nice


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

Dat ZOMFG face on ur profile pic, is awsum


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 21, 2015)

You are a cool person!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

Your user title is lovely! (^_^)


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 22, 2015)

I would blaze it with them


----------



## tokkio (Jul 22, 2015)

a cool bean with gr8 art skils


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 22, 2015)

I give them a gold star for being really awesome /puts gold star sticker on your forehead/​


----------



## Fenen (Jul 22, 2015)

Omgg the colours in your sig and avatar are too beautiful 11/10
And the woah that text colour you just used it gr8

Also i love your art. Amazin'


----------



## okaimii (Jul 22, 2015)

You seem really cool and your signature is funny.


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

Your sig is funny and you seem awesome!


----------



## duckvely (Jul 22, 2015)

Friendly and has a cute avatar


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks. Is awesome and deserves to meet Xiumin if haven't. If I knew him, they'd be the first person I'd introduce him to. ^^ Hope that makes your day because I mean every word of it. You're very friendly yourself.


----------



## duckvely (Jul 22, 2015)

Is a great person


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

Is a awesome person!


----------



## duckvely (Jul 22, 2015)

Is the best person


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

Yay! Is too cool for school!


----------



## duckvely (Jul 22, 2015)

Is too cool for everything


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks! 
Is awesepic!


----------



## duckvely (Jul 22, 2015)

Is greatawesomebest 

oops


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

XD Thanks so much!
Is an awesepicness greatest bestest faboolus person.


----------



## duckvely (Jul 22, 2015)

Is bestniceawesomefabulouscoolgreat


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks!

Is superawesepicgreatcoolfaboolusnessoverloadofamazingnessandducks. :3


----------



## duckvely (Jul 22, 2015)

Is the tseb
I'm running out of words *oops* so I'll just go with putting words backwards


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

Ok! I am looking at the sig you have right now of Xiumin laughing and clapping. You now know what I was doing when I say your tseb thing. It's a good thing too. I'm oddly hysterical. Anyway...
is SUPERULTRADUCKTASTIC!!!


----------



## duckvely (Jul 22, 2015)

Is emosewa


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

Is cool like ice cream.


----------



## duckvely (Jul 22, 2015)

Is cool like Xiumin's ice power
yay


----------



## aericell (Jul 22, 2015)

You just made a cool joke
Ha
Get it?
Cool


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

Haha you're PUNNY. Haha get it. Funny, Punny, cuz ya made a pun. XD


----------



## duckvely (Jul 22, 2015)

Is cool like the word cool
oops again


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

You are awesome no matter how many mistakes you make!


----------



## jiny (Jul 22, 2015)

You draw really pretty


----------



## Jacob (Jul 22, 2015)

u r so kawaii <3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 22, 2015)

I love your profile pic!
Lolly is love,Lolly is Life


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

@KawaiiX3 Aw Thanks!
@Jetix; Your sig tho.


----------



## ~Mayor Bella~ (Jul 22, 2015)

nice big weird profile pic


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

OHMYGOSH Winnie the Pooh. ^^


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 22, 2015)

Don't let anyone dull you sparkle


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

I won't! :3
Don't ever change for me! Ur too awesome!!!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 22, 2015)

You draw really nice, no matter what people say!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks! You too!


----------



## duckvely (Jul 22, 2015)

Very friendly


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

Very Awesome.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 22, 2015)

Very adorable.


----------



## duckvely (Jul 22, 2015)

Cool and friendly ^^


----------



## Miharu (Jul 23, 2015)

Loving your sig hahaha


----------



## doveling (Jul 23, 2015)

super friendly and is overall amazing!!~


----------



## CreakySilver (Jul 23, 2015)

The girl in your signature is adorable! And her color palette is great too *-*


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 23, 2015)

your signature makes me smile <3


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Jul 23, 2015)

Love your siggy xx


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 23, 2015)

Has a cool avatar c:


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 23, 2015)

holy crap you'e alive


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 23, 2015)

Is amaziiiing!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 23, 2015)

Has Tepig in their avatar, the Pokemon starter I chose yesterday when I started playing White 2.


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 23, 2015)

IS AWESOME BECAUSE THEY HAVE HETALIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
PASTAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 23, 2015)

Nice sig!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 23, 2015)

nice sig and again u r a awesepic friend!


----------



## duckvely (Jul 23, 2015)

Lovely sig and lovely person


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 23, 2015)

I would still feed you my bread.. Cause you're a ducky :3


----------



## duckvely (Jul 23, 2015)

very friendly ^^


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 23, 2015)

-v-


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 23, 2015)

I fell in love with ur profile pic. *-*


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks! You are cool and uh, nice sig. XD


----------



## Alice (Jul 23, 2015)

You seem like a funny, artsy gamer.


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 23, 2015)

Why tanks! *huggies*


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 23, 2015)

Very nice and friendly :3


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 23, 2015)

You are so awesepic!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 23, 2015)

NijiNymphia said:


> Thanks! You are cool and uh, nice sig. XD



Actually,that was for Misslily123
Anyways,i fell in love with yo art through


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 24, 2015)

pretty sig


----------



## Pearls (Jul 24, 2015)

nice avatar


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice Harry Potter blog.


----------



## duckvely (Jul 24, 2015)

seems friendly and EXO and SNSD are my faves


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice collectibles!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice sig and collectibles!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 26, 2015)

aayyy they cool


----------



## device (Jul 26, 2015)

you seem cool af


----------



## Miharu (Jul 26, 2015)

Your avatar is cute af c:


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 26, 2015)

You seem really nice!


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 26, 2015)

nice siggy!!

Btw idk why but I've seen your profile pic like 2904823954 times on internet y is so famous that pic??!!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 26, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> nice siggy!!
> 
> Btw idk why but I've seen your profile pic like 2904823954 times on internet y is so famous that pic??!!



You are cool!


And I have never seen it anywhere else before, so i wouldn't be able to tell you!


----------



## Albuns (Jul 28, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> You are cool!
> 
> Waw, your signature ish amazing! How did chu do it?


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 28, 2015)

Your sooo rich! Are you in the Yellowstone Club?


----------



## Albuns (Jul 28, 2015)

Haha~ nope! Never heard of them, what are they?

Nice Avatar~ ^^


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 28, 2015)

You have a nice signature.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 28, 2015)

So many cool collectibles, how?


----------



## Buggy (Jul 28, 2015)

Love that avvie X3 Is it from some sort of anime or is it just some random art that you found/made?


----------



## Rasha (Jul 28, 2015)

omg that pale orange color and the black hearts! ish luv <3


----------



## misstayleigh (Jul 28, 2015)

I've seen you post around before, and you always have such kind things to say about and to others! Also your signature and avatar always makes me laugh omf xx


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 28, 2015)

I LUV DAT SIG.! (*-*)


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 28, 2015)

The picture in the spoiler tag is glorious.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 28, 2015)

That bellsproutness is the meaning of glory


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 28, 2015)

Your spoiler pic is awesome.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 28, 2015)

You do a bunch of giveaways. How generous~


----------



## riummi (Jul 28, 2015)

Friendly! I see you quite a lot c:


----------



## duckvely (Jul 28, 2015)

Seems friendly


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Ducky ducky ducky :3 You are so awesome!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 1, 2015)

Those apples...




ARE MINE,M8!!!!!!!111111one


----------



## AmenFashion (Aug 1, 2015)

You seem like a badass. Mountain Dew and weed. My perfect night.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 1, 2015)

i really love ur sig. art!


----------



## jiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Hehe I like your siggy.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Cute avatar and sig!


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 2, 2015)

I like your user title!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

Dat profile pic.


----------



## okaimii (Aug 2, 2015)

You're awesome!


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

u seem rly nice


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 2, 2015)

that is cute avatar <3


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 2, 2015)

cool avi and sig


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice signature! I have never played Splatoon..


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 3, 2015)

You have a really nice signature and icon and you seem super nice ;-;


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

ur avatar is p cool


----------



## tokkio (Aug 3, 2015)

username with matching avatar = yes


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 3, 2015)

I like your avatar >~<


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

ur signature is p cool


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2015)

I like ur username


----------



## Tianna (Aug 3, 2015)

I love your Domo avatar so much ahhhh!! <3333333


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 3, 2015)

Well  I do think their avatar  is really cute


----------



## mayor-essy (Aug 3, 2015)

I think your avatar and signature are pretty cool and I like that they match


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 5, 2015)

You are very sweet!


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 6, 2015)

I like your animated ACNL signature!


----------



## Wishes_Delicious (Aug 6, 2015)

I like your avatar! (Is it cynthia?? idk the things in her hair)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 6, 2015)

Dat pokemons :B


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 6, 2015)

Is a cool guy


----------



## Albuns (Aug 6, 2015)

Is a giant sock puppet thing


----------



## Javocado (Aug 6, 2015)

Cool quote in sig


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 6, 2015)

Cool personality and pun abilities


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 6, 2015)

I love their rotating signature <3


----------



## cinamomo (Aug 6, 2015)

Avatar and sig match! Very nice~


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 6, 2015)

I love your art and sig!

(sig may be too large though. It can't be larger than 250x500)


----------



## Javocado (Aug 6, 2015)

Glaceon is pretty sweet


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 6, 2015)

The boxers in your sig are also pretty sweet


----------



## PlasmaPower (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice avatar and signature!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice avatar, I love Kirby.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Your avatar is cool! I always liked Dawn's personality ^.^


----------



## aericell (Aug 7, 2015)

I really like how nice you are to people! & such a pretty signature ^^


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 7, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I really like how nice you are to people! & such a pretty signature ^^



I like your avatar! I like to do purikura a lot ^^ they're fun and when they print out you can stick them anywhere.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 7, 2015)

Signature looks so pretty, friggin' squirrel villager(who's name I forgot) in your arms. I want a plush-plush of it! *^*


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 7, 2015)

i rlly luv ur profile pic!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 7, 2015)

I really love your profile pic! I wish they still had that on today's Disney channel. ; u ;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I really love your profile pic! I wish they still had that on today's Disney channel. ; u ;



IKR?,frikin Disney XD T - T


----------



## Albuns (Aug 7, 2015)

Jetix said:


> IKR?,frikin Disney XD T - T



TV Shows were SO much better when I was like 7-8~


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> TV Shows were SO much better when I was like 7-8~



Same,everything started going to hell since 2009-2011 T.T


----------



## boujee (Aug 7, 2015)

You're quite social so thumbs up


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 7, 2015)

I luv dat sig (*-*)


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 7, 2015)

Your signature is pretty cute 

edit: greninja'd

You are like, my best friend on here!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 7, 2015)

Same! ^_^


----------



## Albuns (Aug 7, 2015)

Jetix is gonna be smooth sailing with Apple, nice job!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Jetix is gonna be smooth sailing with Apple, nice job!


AppleCrackerXJetixFTW!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

AppleXJetix.

Definitely boarding the ship


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

LilyXJacob

Tickets here!
Come get your ship tickets before they're all gone!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

Apple X Jetix
Jacob X Lily
ZOMFG,THE SHIP IS SO MUCH >//////<


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

U were a great company, rip



Alby-Kun said:


> LilyXJacob
> 
> Tickets here!
> Come get your ship tickets before they're all gone!





Jetix said:


> Apple X Jetix
> Jacob X Lily
> ZOMFG,THE SHIP IS SO MUCH >//////<



just friends w benifits


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> U were a great company, rip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ikr?
rip jetix T.T
nuuuu friends with benefits nuuu :c


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Love your sig!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

same!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Love your sig!



Xenoblaaaade~ *q*


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Xenoblade makes my heart skip a beat glad to see a fellow fan!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

You seem nice!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

You seem cool especially since your blessed by the fire gods


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> You seem cool especially since your blessed by the fire gods



Ah many are blessed~  but I like your avatar!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Love your avatar, nice collectibles.


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

your sig is really pretty & I like your dreamies


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

You so perf


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

Dat apples collectibles!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Your town name  is perfect and so is your mayor name


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Your town name  is perfect and so is your mayor name



thnx! i love ur sig. ! (^-^)


----------



## AS176 (Aug 10, 2015)

Your pear is a really nice shade of green


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Selfie game strong


----------



## AS176 (Aug 10, 2015)

Lol thanks


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Xenoblade makes my heart skip a beat glad to see a fellow fan!



The ending had my jaw dropping. Never saw that coming! XD


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

You are nice!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 10, 2015)

You have good taste in villagers


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

You love Diana like I do


----------



## v0x (Aug 10, 2015)

You have a lot of posts.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

Nice avatar!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

You have lots of collectibles! owo


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

i like the quote in your sig!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

has good taste in music <3


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Pretty cute profile pic


----------



## Darian (Aug 10, 2015)

You're a lovely person <3


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

And your a very kind girl!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

has the best dreamies not gonna lie

DARNIT NINJA'D

has an interesting avatar


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

I just love Kirito in your sig ugh


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

I guess we threw love kirito!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 11, 2015)

Nice sig bro


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 11, 2015)

Your sig isn't simple even tho it says it is :U

is a good thing.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Dark pit is awesome


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 11, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Dark pit is awesome



Ur siggie is cool


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

i luv. ur profile pic.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 11, 2015)

Nice avatar


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

same!


----------



## Rasha (Aug 12, 2015)

psh honestly you are freaking adorable roflmao


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 12, 2015)

Vladmir is bae


----------



## v0x (Aug 12, 2015)

Your my senpai.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 12, 2015)

i like ur siggy and profile pic.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 12, 2015)

I like your bell count, just add 60 more and it'll be perfect!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 12, 2015)

Nice avatar!


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 12, 2015)

sig is on fleek c:


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2015)

i like ur birthstones


----------



## v0x (Aug 12, 2015)

I like your popsicles.


 Not sexual.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 12, 2015)

i fell in luv with  ur siggy *-*


----------



## Byngo (Aug 12, 2015)

ur funny


----------



## okaimii (Aug 12, 2015)

You're chill, I guess. idk


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 12, 2015)

I like your username


----------



## okaimii (Aug 12, 2015)

I believe I've said this before but I'm gonna say it again. I think you're really nice.


----------



## JessSux (Aug 12, 2015)

I like the creepy face above your avvy.

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## okaimii (Aug 12, 2015)

JessSux said:


> I like the creepy face above your avvy.
> 
> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)you know it( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

I like your avatar.


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

I like your avatar and your username!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 12, 2015)

Yoshi is lovely


----------



## Rasha (Aug 12, 2015)

pink user title is win


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 12, 2015)

vladimir is win


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 12, 2015)

Jetix is win


----------



## aericell (Aug 12, 2015)

you're so funny i love you & your fridge


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 13, 2015)

k-pop guys are win!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 13, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> you're so funny i love you & your fridge



d'awww i love my fridge too <33

@Jetix Peaches are win!


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 13, 2015)

i love your avi


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

fellow nice FR bud


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 13, 2015)

You have a white feather


----------



## Locket (Aug 13, 2015)

your sig is the best


----------



## jiny (Aug 13, 2015)

your sigs are awesome


----------



## duckvely (Aug 13, 2015)

Your avatar is really cute!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 13, 2015)

the waving kpop guy is back ! yay! ^^


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 13, 2015)

doctor doctor give me the news I got a bad case of loving you


j/k I just had to quote that song.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 14, 2015)

lelxD
i thought u got banned
Welcome!


----------



## aericell (Aug 14, 2015)

nice user title I hope your business goes well


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 14, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> nice user title I hope your business goes well



tyvm! 






WHERE'S THE WAVING GUY!?


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Congrats on your new husbando lol.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

your apples thoo


----------



## Buggy (Aug 17, 2015)

Love your awesome art, it looks so professional~♡


----------



## Albuns (Aug 17, 2015)

Your eyes cremes though.

I just got ninja'd... </3


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Your eyes cremes though.
> 
> I just got ninja'd... </3



what ice creams?

and i love ur avatar


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice sig ^.^


----------



## aericell (Aug 17, 2015)

perf sig perf avi perf everything <33


----------



## Albuns (Aug 17, 2015)

Cool siggy, what does it stand for though? o:


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 17, 2015)

Your collectables are awesome c:


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

cute avatar!


----------



## himeki (Aug 17, 2015)

God of Popsicles


----------



## Albuns (Aug 17, 2015)

A bit rough around the edges, but really kind once you get to know them


----------



## dudeabides (Aug 17, 2015)

I dig your sig!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 17, 2015)

Kudos to your rhyme!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

NICE AVATAR AGAIN


----------



## aericell (Aug 17, 2015)

oMG UR SIGGY IS PERF


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

You are very sweet ^.^


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 17, 2015)

I like ur apples!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 17, 2015)

Super cool


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 17, 2015)

Same,Ur very MLG with Yoshi 
#2MLG4Admin.


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 17, 2015)

I love your beautiful signature!

(compliments myself) I love that beautiful song in your siggy Kyoko


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 17, 2015)

i love ur profile pic.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 17, 2015)

I loved your shows.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 17, 2015)

(frikin Disney channel and Disney XD T-T)
I fell in love with ur profile pic.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

god of tv programs


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 17, 2015)

(Disney XD will never be compared to Jetix)
Good u created the Popsicle Team!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice avatar!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

hard to get, i like that


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> hard to get, i like that



 Better keep up~

And just saying, Crona is amazing.


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 17, 2015)

cute avatar :3


----------



## Ariel. (Aug 17, 2015)

you are the cutest x3


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 18, 2015)

I love your avvie, its absolutely stunning <3 is it from an anime/manga or just handmade/OC?


----------



## okaimii (Aug 18, 2015)

I like your avatar. It reminds me of Death Note.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

coolest avi


----------



## Ariel. (Aug 18, 2015)

PrincessSara said:


> I love your avvie, its absolutely stunning <3 is it from an anime/manga or just handmade/OC?



Honestly I just found it on google searching for mermaids xD
I tried to find if it was from an anime, but I didnt come up with anything, so I guess someone must have drawn it

Okay, and for the user above me...
I like your icecream swirls :3 I want to nom them


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 18, 2015)

Uh, I like your signature.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 18, 2015)

I Love dat profile pic.


----------



## okaimii (Aug 18, 2015)

I like your signature.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 18, 2015)

i love your minato. minato is bae <------


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 18, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> i love your minato. minato is bae <------



Minato X Apollo


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 18, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Minato X Apollo


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 18, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> View attachment 143323



XD,ZOMFG WHY *Dies laughing*
R.I.P. Jetix
1998-2015


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 18, 2015)

Jetix said:


> XD,ZOMFG WHY *Dies laughing*
> R.I.P. Jetix
> 1998-2015


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 18, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> View attachment 143324



OMG XD
I just need a mii version of us and i can rest in peace XP


----------



## Rasha (Aug 18, 2015)

oh my


----------



## tokkio (Aug 18, 2015)

radddddd


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 18, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> oh my



A tbt average day


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 18, 2015)

you are a loser  >:c

Nah I kid you are cool


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 18, 2015)

Same!




By some reason,Zamielmon is starting to be my bae >-<


----------



## Albuns (Aug 18, 2015)

You were DAH bomb!
Emphasis on were, not dah, dah. :U


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 18, 2015)

Wait,i WAS the bomb,what does dat mean?


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2015)

you have dope villagers


id never thought I'd say that xS


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 18, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> you have dope villagers
> 
> 
> id never thought I'd say that xS



Dat town got corrupted 
However now my villagers are 360 quickscopers *cough* MLGLand *cough*


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

u like wiid so i guess thats cool ;D


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Dat town got corrupted
> However now my villagers are 360 quickscopers *cough* MLGLand *cough*



Omg that's horrible!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 18, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> Omg that's horrible!



Yeah, 
but the villagers of mlgland are full legit Quickscopers


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 18, 2015)

Sorry bout your town breh. I bet this one will be better!!


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2015)

your name, (I'm guessing it's your name) is really pretty

+its my cousin's name


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 18, 2015)

Best waifu ever


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2015)

Even better waifu


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice avatar~


----------



## Damniel (Aug 18, 2015)

nice sig


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 19, 2015)

You got my man Shulk as your avatar,
so you're instantly awesome!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

Your name has apples in it.
I like apples. o uo


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 19, 2015)

I like the qoute in your siggie


----------



## Rasha (Aug 19, 2015)

dat signature bro! it's very true roflmao


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 19, 2015)

You always beat me in Splatoon ;-;


----------



## Rasha (Aug 19, 2015)

AppleCracker said:


> You always beat me in Splatoon ;-;



it was fun playing together with other tbters! sadly we have probably only played like twice? if you wish we could play more sometime and maybe I could observe your playing style and give you suggestions or tips on how to get better ^^


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 19, 2015)

More than that.

Maybe you can help ^^


----------



## l24NDY (Aug 19, 2015)

lovin your avatar and sig.


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 19, 2015)

ur siggie is cutest sigge

- Jack 2k15


----------



## Byngo (Aug 19, 2015)

Ur a bubblespammer 

Not sure if that's a complement or not.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 19, 2015)

You has awesome food collectables.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

your a swag cat


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 19, 2015)

You are a swag Daniel


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> You are a swag Daniel



She is correct


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 19, 2015)

Dat monado boy


----------



## Rasha (Aug 19, 2015)

splatted me many times in splatoon


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 19, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> splatted me many times in splatoon



but rekted me in tower
im so proud of u :')


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 19, 2015)

Has the best town name.ever.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 19, 2015)

WHERE MA CHUBBY KING BE AT? no compliment for you....


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 19, 2015)

You're kind of nice
But sometimes you're very...sarcastic ;w;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 19, 2015)

00jachna said:


> Has the best town name.ever.



Now the name is...MLGLand,my villagers are now 100% full legit quickscopers no hax
@cookies:ur mii is cute 
@oswaldies:Nice person! ^^ (good at ninja'd people)


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 19, 2015)

Nice avatar


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 19, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> WHERE MA CHUBBY KING BE AT? no compliment for you....



u talkin bout me?

@MissLilly
You seem really cool ^^


----------



## Rasha (Aug 19, 2015)

AppleCracker said:


> u talkin bout me?
> 
> @MissLilly
> You seem really cool ^^



no silly, I was talking to Jack roflmao
about his old av


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 19, 2015)

oh... ok ;-;


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 19, 2015)

You still beautiful though


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 19, 2015)

Your below avatar quote is very inspirational ;_; tears to ma eyes


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 19, 2015)

Nice sig!


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 19, 2015)

What happens if I clic-

OMG 10/10


----------



## Buggy (Aug 19, 2015)

King Dedede is boss
Your avvie and signature is amaze
Congrats on your marriage, BTW. You're a lucky man.


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

beautiful siggy obvi


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 19, 2015)

Nice avatar!


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 19, 2015)

You have two apples
you're a lucky duck ^^


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

beautyful avitar


----------



## aericell (Aug 19, 2015)

cute sig/avi
is that kpp or


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 19, 2015)

You are very nice!


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 19, 2015)

You have the best birthstone.
I like pearls i don't know one.
That's what you are, a shiny pearl


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Very friendly!


----------



## duckvely (Aug 26, 2015)

love your signature


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 27, 2015)

cute username


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2015)

Straight up awesome


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 27, 2015)

I really Like Their Username


----------



## xianli (Aug 27, 2015)

aghgh i love your icon !! *v*


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 27, 2015)

is a ninja

Nice bracelet you've there


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice avatar!


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 27, 2015)

You seem so feminine :')


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 27, 2015)

I like your avatar!


----------



## Rasha (Aug 27, 2015)

your avatar is perfection


----------



## JessSux (Aug 27, 2015)

I like your signature (so does my husband).


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 27, 2015)

Funny avatar


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

Fluffy personality~


----------



## Gummybear12 (Aug 27, 2015)

You look nice today!


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 27, 2015)

You seem like a pretty nice person :')


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 28, 2015)

they have a cool avatar


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> they have a cool avatar



It's a he, and thanks! C:

I absolutely love your avatar and signature combo :')

So that I'm not being a spoilsport and taking people's turns, please compliment the above person instead of me :')


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 28, 2015)

you're kawaii af


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 28, 2015)

Cute sig!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

Apples~ *u*


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

He's pretty likable :')


----------



## tokkio (Aug 31, 2015)

pretty cool and likes adachi so plus points hahah


----------



## matt (Aug 31, 2015)

What a lovely pair of cherries you have  

in your collectable display


----------



## Rasha (Aug 31, 2015)

I leik candy


----------



## piichinu (Aug 31, 2015)

You r p cool


----------



## Rasha (Aug 31, 2015)

ur cool for thinking I'm cool because you're right *strikes a pose*


----------



## Chris01 (Aug 31, 2015)

your awesome for striking a pose XD


----------



## Rasha (Aug 31, 2015)

WELCOME BACK


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 31, 2015)

That signature is awesome.


----------



## Juurii (Aug 31, 2015)

dat aromatisse tho


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

Midna ftw


----------



## aericell (Aug 31, 2015)

you seem nice!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 31, 2015)

So nice!


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2015)

You are plain awesome


----------



## Rasha (Aug 31, 2015)

funny username


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

You look super pretty


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 31, 2015)

you seem pretty cool


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2015)

Awesome sig


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Nice avatar!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

Double the apples,
Double the applesauce~


----------



## AS176 (Aug 31, 2015)

Slick quote in your sig


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 31, 2015)

nice spoiler


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

lovely signature


----------



## aericell (Aug 31, 2015)

i really like your username


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

You look pretty


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Sep 1, 2015)

I like your luscious body hair that you may or may not have.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2015)

The ****
I just straight up like you


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Sep 1, 2015)

Awh <3 
I like how sweet 'n goofy you are c:


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

URE one in a minion


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

Minion Exalt


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

Dude I love your cake collectible


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks I like your Pear


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

It's grand, isn't it?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

The pear yes


----------



## jiny (Sep 1, 2015)

i like your mote of flame?
Idk because you dislike everyone :c


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

I like your avatar


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 1, 2015)

clever use of 3 as an E


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

Lovely avatar


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice avatar


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

A really nice person who seems genuinely like someone who you would want to be friends with.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 1, 2015)

I leik popsicles


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

Got some nice DeDeDes going there~


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 1, 2015)

I really like your signature quote.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I leik popsicles



You're super nice and pretty :')

EDIT: whoops ninja'd

Kingdom Hearts is bae <3


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice collectible


----------



## okaimii (Sep 1, 2015)

you're as chill as a river


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Sep 1, 2015)

You're a really good artist (checked out your DA)


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

you seem perfect :')


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Sep 1, 2015)

Awe you're such a sweetheart!!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

Birthstones~


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice birthstone


----------



## Rasha (Sep 2, 2015)

you've got a blue flame which is really cool I guess. I wish you the best of the luck in the contests


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

nice dededes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

I like your avatar ^^


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

You are really nice ^^


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

Has good gifs Atleast it isn't that one from dark cut

- - - Post Merge - - -

NINJA'D
Lovely in general


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

It was from Un Chien Andalou 
Not Dark Cut, whatever that is xD 

Your username always makes me smile, and I like your attitude.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

Dark cut is a game that had that exact clip in it

Has a beautiful smile (Lrobably, I don't know)


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Sep 5, 2015)

You're a pretty awesome pizza.


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 5, 2015)

if that's you in your avatar you are very lovely uwu


----------



## aericell (Sep 5, 2015)

i really like your username!


----------



## Athera (Sep 6, 2015)

pretty!


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 6, 2015)

Full of charisma, she makes me blush


----------



## sock (Sep 6, 2015)

Basically just a really nice person and you always compliment me so hey ^^


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 6, 2015)

That's because you deserve them :') 

Also you seem super awesome and adorable :')


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 6, 2015)

Very chill and cool!


----------



## Rasha (Sep 6, 2015)

nice mayor


----------



## uriri (Sep 6, 2015)

Unique and original


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 6, 2015)

Very interesting username...I like it


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

You are a beautiful butterfly


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 6, 2015)

Very nice ^.^


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 6, 2015)

I love your avatar and signature, the perfect combo.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

Nice pinwheel


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 6, 2015)

You're intriguing


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 6, 2015)

You are very polite


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Your taste in avatars and signatures is amazing


----------



## okaimii (Sep 6, 2015)

you seem pretty cool


----------



## Esphas (Sep 6, 2015)

cool avatar


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

Nice siggy.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Nice, funny, can always make me laugh, but can be smart if he really wanted too.


----------



## okaimii (Sep 6, 2015)

You're funny.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't even know where to begin


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 6, 2015)

sweet avi broski


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Tasteful and have a nice sig


----------



## jiny (Sep 6, 2015)

Funny


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 6, 2015)

ur jorts look tubular to the max


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 6, 2015)

that signature is rad I must say


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

A completely free woman


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

Quite a nice fellow to talk to, can be smart, acts like an idiot most times, is a fun idiot.


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

you're super nice i bet you'd be a great friend


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 8, 2015)

You are awesome!


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

You're too alluring :')


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 8, 2015)

Dilute said:


> You're too alluring :')


Awesome as hell


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 8, 2015)

you're a great TV Channel c:


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

makes cool posts and good art


----------



## Jacob (Sep 8, 2015)

Has lame collectibles but is a good friend


----------



## tokkio (Sep 8, 2015)

coooollll


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

I like the potato c:


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

radical sick awesome


----------



## tui (Sep 8, 2015)

really witty but also nice


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 8, 2015)

the Theme for their tumblr is really cute

also stars <3


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

Lovely collectible! :')


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 8, 2015)

i love the Dilute X Okaimii


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

Jetix said:


> i love the Dilute X Okaimii



yea because we're meant to be together

(disregard this post, compliment jetix pls)


----------



## WonderK (Sep 8, 2015)

Assassin's Creed? +1.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 8, 2015)

your GFX's are okay


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

Your popsicles are glistening so much they're melting


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 8, 2015)

Best listener of TBT


----------



## aericell (Sep 8, 2015)

you're really funny


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

One of the nicest people on this forum


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

We can't have a party without Hardy


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 8, 2015)

they seem nice from what I have seen so far


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

Giant green-ironclad golem thing with big lips.
Cool~


----------



## aericell (Sep 8, 2015)

really nice/friendly!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

social, nice to ppl


----------



## Jacob (Sep 8, 2015)

nice theme


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 8, 2015)

vomits like this


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

um youre one a million



Jacob_lawall said:


> nice theme



elaborate plz


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

Makes stupid and somewhat funny jokes


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 8, 2015)

is totally awesome all the way


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 8, 2015)

is a child i think


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

you are kind to other members and have nice graphics in ur sig

ninjad

special


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

Makes me laugh


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Cool person


----------



## duckvely (Sep 9, 2015)

veryyy friendly


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 9, 2015)

Best k-pop lover


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2015)

Likes when Disney was good


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 9, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Likes when Disney was good



Party king


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2015)

No I'm not

Gr8 Splatoon...er?


----------



## riummi (Sep 9, 2015)

u r da bestest evah


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

You're super cool! :')


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

super social


----------



## Peter (Sep 10, 2015)

pro at quick before the mods come c;


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

you seem really nice & i like your collectibles!


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

you're so into korean stuff, it's very admirable :')


----------



## milkday (Sep 10, 2015)

You're very very cool


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 20, 2015)

I am in love with your signature ^^


----------



## NicPlays (Sep 20, 2015)

You have a really nice username


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 20, 2015)

Aw that's so sweet! I've always loved your signature and your poll threads! ^^ also Nicolas is a great name for a guy 'v'


----------



## NicPlays (Sep 20, 2015)

You are really kind, and thanks for saying that about me  The signature was made by Ariel, one of the best people on TBT, along with you and a few others  Its Nicolas, not Nicholas


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 20, 2015)

Your avatar is pretty! :')


----------



## Damniel (Sep 20, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Your avatar is pretty! :')



So is yours.


----------



## NicPlays (Sep 20, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> So is yours.



I love yours too! It's like a mythical creature of some sort! Looks like it could be a legendary Pok?mon! Very nice indeed.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 20, 2015)

NicPlays said:


> I love yours too! It's like a mythical creature of some sort! Looks like it could be a legendary Pok?mon! Very nice indeed.



Thanks! It's actually a god from Okami named shiranui!
Love your sig.


----------



## NicPlays (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks! Ariel. made it! You are a very nice person


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice profile pic.


----------



## NicPlays (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Nice profile pic.



Thanks! I made it! Did u sketch the pic on your avatar? Its very good!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

NicPlays said:


> Thanks! I made it! Did u sketch the pic on your avatar? Its very good!



I did, it was done around 3 years ago. xD You can paint really well~


----------



## NicPlays (Sep 20, 2015)

Paint? I don't know what you mean. MS Paint? You have a nice signature


----------



## SonicFTW! (Sep 20, 2015)

Awesome Rod profile pic.!


----------



## NicPlays (Sep 20, 2015)

Awesome Sanic profile pic and sig!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 20, 2015)

Really cool sig.! That Pok?mon font works really well!


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 20, 2015)

typhoonmoore said:


> Really cool sig.! That Pok?mon font works really well!



I like your name! Typhoonmoore


----------



## Mink (Sep 20, 2015)

I uh really like your orange, that's my town's native fruit c: and your user title is cute (':


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 20, 2015)

Your profile pic. is soooo cute >/////<


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

Super adorwable seal thing! x3

Jetix - Oh, it's... you. c;


----------



## Mink (Sep 20, 2015)

yusshhh mamegoma is my life soulmate I have a pillow of him ehehehehhHEHEH
the chibi face in your prof pic with their blushies and ears is very cute


----------



## SonicFTW! (Sep 20, 2015)

I love your signature n_n


----------



## Mink (Sep 20, 2015)

Ty, I just figured out how to animate it even though it's quite smaller now , also like how your sig and name is dedicated to Sonic c:


----------



## SonicFTW! (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you! n_n
sonic king will rule all tbt <3


----------



## Damniel (Sep 20, 2015)

I like sonic too!
Ps you can get rid of the spoiler since the sig is small enough.


----------



## SonicFTW! (Sep 20, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I like sonic too!
> Ps you can get rid of the spoiler since the sig is small enough.



Ur profile pic looks good! n_n
Oh! and thanks,i thinked it was too big!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 20, 2015)

You love Sonic, which in my book makes you way past cool


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 22, 2015)

Nice avatar


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

From what I've seen, you're a quite a down-to-the-earth sort of person. Calm, collected, and fun to talk to. c:


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 22, 2015)

Best listener of TBT


----------



## mintellect (Sep 22, 2015)

Very cool guy. Also good at Splatoon, or maybe I just suck.

but you never contacted me over the weekend so we could play waa


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 22, 2015)

Your username and avatar go very well together!


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 22, 2015)

Lovely avatar!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 22, 2015)

Ur siggy and profile pic are so nice!


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 23, 2015)

I see you a lot on the forums! You have a really cool in real life name and your signature is awesome


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Your avatar looks like something from Doraemon. c:


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 23, 2015)

You're a very lovely person <3


----------



## Rasha (Sep 23, 2015)

you're so sweet *hugs*


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 23, 2015)

I love you <3


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 23, 2015)

Shadow is way cooler than Sonic

You are cooler than Sonic

Everyone is cooler than Sonic (rip)


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 23, 2015)

Dolphins are alpha as heck.


----------



## Megan. (Sep 23, 2015)

Your signature is nice.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 23, 2015)

Amazing signature, I love that pixel art!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 23, 2015)

you have cool collectibles!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 23, 2015)

I love your siggy


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 23, 2015)

Holy wow, your sig is stunning =o


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice avi~


----------



## okaimii (Sep 23, 2015)

You're really nice.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 23, 2015)

Neat username, and the matching avatar and sig are really cool =)


----------



## Rasha (Sep 23, 2015)

I love your avatar


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 23, 2015)

I love that dedede siggy.


----------



## Limon (Sep 23, 2015)

Awesome username!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 23, 2015)

Your avatar looks great, wow! =D


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Ice cream Swiiirl~


----------



## moonflow (Sep 24, 2015)

your avatar is really cute!


----------



## Megan. (Sep 24, 2015)

Your avatar is adorable.


----------



## Keera (Sep 24, 2015)

Your sig is really cool


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 24, 2015)

Your username is great, really simple and unique!


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 25, 2015)

Megatastic said:


> Your avatar is adorable.



I love your posts :')


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

I love your siggy, it ha a sort of comic book vibe to it~


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 25, 2015)

I like your chibi avatar! It's very cute~


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 25, 2015)

Your avatar is really cute c:


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 25, 2015)

I find you quite interesting. Have been reading some of your posts and your avatar is awesome.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 25, 2015)

I think you're awesome! I hope you stick with us


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 25, 2015)

I Luv u <3


----------



## Rasha (Sep 25, 2015)

we're getting married soon.


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 25, 2015)

I think your pretty and hella cool!(yes I am a girl but I can see a pretty one right above me)


----------



## Rasha (Sep 25, 2015)

thank you! you're so sweet


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 25, 2015)

Your siggie is dededecent

(jk i love it, I couldn't find another rime rip)


----------



## Rasha (Sep 25, 2015)

ikr 

your avatar and sig are perfection! even tbt can't handle your sig lmao


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 25, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> ikr
> 
> your avatar and sig are perfection! even tbt can't handle your sig lmao





Ikr haha?


*Ignore me*


----------



## boujee (Sep 25, 2015)

You like whales 
I like whales 
Then you're pretty ight


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 25, 2015)

That's an.. interesting signature. :3


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 25, 2015)

You're really cool and fun to be around!


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 26, 2015)

Nice ice cream swirl!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 27, 2015)

Is Apple queen. c:


----------



## duckvely (Sep 27, 2015)

really friendly & kind~


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Sep 27, 2015)

rubber duckies are nice


----------



## jiny (Sep 27, 2015)

you're nice


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 27, 2015)

You have a lovely avatar and signature


----------



## duckvely (Sep 27, 2015)

very friendly and played tetris with me yo


----------



## aericell (Sep 27, 2015)

AHH your avi!!


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 27, 2015)

Seems kind and friendly!! Also has cute collectibles~


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Sep 27, 2015)

stars are pretty


----------



## syubie (Sep 27, 2015)

Love your avatar c: ^


----------



## alicerulez (Sep 27, 2015)

Love ur signature c:


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 27, 2015)

Your avatar is so adorable!


----------



## duckvely (Sep 27, 2015)

you are really friendly and your signature is pretty


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 27, 2015)

You're super friendly and we need to play more Tetris :3


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 27, 2015)

Super cool signature and avatar!


----------



## okaimii (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice signature.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 27, 2015)

You're perfect babe <3


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 27, 2015)

Your avatar is perfect


----------



## lars708 (Sep 27, 2015)

I like your username :3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 27, 2015)

Callie is waifu <3


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2015)

weed <3


----------



## lars708 (Sep 27, 2015)

You are really kind and honest!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2015)

cool dude ;D


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

Moko said:


> cool dude ;D



Cool booger.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2015)

cool nosepicker


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 27, 2015)

sexy hair lover


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 27, 2015)

Awesome person


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2015)

cool walmart destroyer


----------



## Albuns (Sep 27, 2015)

Cool Water Bowser.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 27, 2015)

Really nice person :')


----------



## Albuns (Sep 27, 2015)

Is ready for emancipation~
Am I nothing more than nice to you? That's all I ever hear from you. xD


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2015)

water bowser? xD

seems cool i guess


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 27, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Is ready for emancipation~
> Am I nothing more than nice to you? That's all I ever hear from you. xD



But you're soo niiice xD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 27, 2015)

Aerate said:


> But you're soo niiice xD



At least tell me how I'm nice. x)


----------



## WeiMoote (Sep 27, 2015)

You're one cool gal.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

Love the egg!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 27, 2015)

WeiMoote said:


> You're one cool gal.



B-but... I'm a guy. XD

Okami for the win~


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2015)

nice popsicles


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 27, 2015)

I liek your sig


----------



## aericell (Sep 27, 2015)

you seem like a really nice person!


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice avatar


----------



## Hatori (Sep 27, 2015)

Lily is awesome. ♥


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 27, 2015)

That's an impressive amount of collectibles


----------



## aericell (Sep 27, 2015)

it was fun playing tetris with you that one day


----------



## Hatori (Sep 27, 2015)

Not really, but thank you! 

I love your signature! Persona!

Oh nooooooo I was too slow


----------



## Peter (Sep 27, 2015)

i love your signature!


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 27, 2015)

Your signature is gorgeous!


----------



## Taj (Sep 27, 2015)

I like your signature. The end


----------



## Peter (Sep 27, 2015)

you're super nice and i'll never not be jealous of your hammer collectible ;o;


----------



## Meg-Mog (Sep 27, 2015)

I love your avatar it is so cute!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 27, 2015)

tHAT IMAGE IN YOUR SIG OF YOUR MAYOR AND STITCHES IS ADORABLE

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aaaaaand I was too slow. *insert Sonic doing that taunt from Brawl here*


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 27, 2015)

You're a Super Star!


----------



## riummi (Sep 27, 2015)

hyped for p5 too ;u; EMANCIPATION!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 27, 2015)

art on fleek


----------



## Peter (Sep 27, 2015)

amazing artist! ;o; damnnnnn too slow! read my mind

dem pinwheels


----------



## aericell (Sep 27, 2015)

Your lineup is goals


----------



## Rasha (Sep 27, 2015)

fffff EXO <3


----------



## riummi (Sep 27, 2015)

dat toy hammer


----------



## Rasha (Sep 27, 2015)

such amazing signature


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 27, 2015)

Amazing person!


----------



## Meg-Mog (Sep 27, 2015)

Love your signature  Black and white is awesome


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 27, 2015)

Congrats on getting HHD! (I'm assuming this from the collectible)


----------



## Rasha (Sep 27, 2015)

I am NOT clicking that spoiler bar *secretly clicks it and likes what she saw*


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

Love that hammer!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 28, 2015)

Give.me.that.garnet...NOW


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Give.me.that.garnet...NOW



That's actually impossible since its gifted.
I like shadow too!


----------



## Hatori (Sep 28, 2015)

eh, he's okay


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

Hatori said:


> eh, he's okay



You aight too.


----------



## Hatori (Sep 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> You aight too.



 u p chill


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 28, 2015)

Your cakes are fab


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

Triple dipple vanilla cakle!

'Twas ninja'd.


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 28, 2015)

you seem hella cool!


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 28, 2015)

Your mayor looks really awesome!


----------



## riummi (Sep 28, 2015)

Ily


----------



## aericell (Sep 28, 2015)

you have really cute art!


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 28, 2015)

I think the gifs in your signature are pretty awesome! Also, you're super nice!


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

I like your username


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 28, 2015)

I like your hammer!


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

interesting Nintendo Network ID


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 28, 2015)

That King Dedede sig is coolio


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 28, 2015)

I think you seems very cool and chill and I like your signature. nicely done.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

your mayor is very cute


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

You are a really good friend *hugs*


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

you're so lucky for being at school right now


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 28, 2015)

You have lovely eyes c:


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 28, 2015)

I love your icon!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 28, 2015)

gravy ftw


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

A very gentle person


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

I like your...amiibo collection


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I like your...amiibo collection



Hahah 

Also i like you  (I do not mean it "that" way).


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

you have excellent taste in tbt members 
if that makes sense


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

Triple Ds, nice siggy. xD


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

nice compliment.


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 28, 2015)

You have 2 popsicles


Can I have one? ;-;


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

00jachna said:


> You have 2 popsicles
> 
> 
> Can I have one? ;-;



ninja'd


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 28, 2015)

You sneaky basterd


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

00jachna said:


> You have 2 popsicles
> 
> 
> Can I have one? ;-;



Nice profile pic

Not sure, I was planning to give it to someone if they were in TP and needed it badly. ;3;


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Nice profile pic
> 
> Not sure, I was planning to give it to someone if they were in TP and needed it badly. ;3;



WHOA 2 POPSICLES. Can i buy one bc i wanna join TP but i do not wanna start out frozen :/

Oh and i like your sig c:


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 28, 2015)

You're really nice :')


----------



## milkday (Sep 28, 2015)

You're super swell :3 plus, I love your sig!


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Your username is kjoot!


----------



## Meg-Mog (Sep 28, 2015)

I love you signature. Peach for life!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

lars708 said:


> WHOA 2 POPSICLES. Can i buy one bc i wanna join team TP but i do not wanna start out frozen :/
> 
> Oh and i like your sig c:



Sorry, not allowed to sell it for the first 3 months of obtaining

Nice profile pic~


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ninja'd


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

cute avi


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

Lovely signature!


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

lovely name


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Esphas said:


> lovely name



Nice signatureee!


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

nice 708


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 28, 2015)

You're waay better than me at Luigis Mansion: Dark Moon


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

u seem like a cool character


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 28, 2015)

uwu


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 28, 2015)

Your siggie is super cool!


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 28, 2015)

I like your dolphin avatar!


----------



## 3skulls (Sep 28, 2015)

Your are unique. There is no one like you and they will never be. Nobody is better than you and You Matter.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice guy


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 28, 2015)

I think your sig looks pretty cool!


----------



## okaimii (Sep 28, 2015)

Your sig is pretty.


----------



## riummi (Sep 28, 2015)

i missed you


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 28, 2015)

Awesome guy (or girl)


----------



## okaimii (Sep 28, 2015)

You're nice.


----------



## Hatori (Sep 28, 2015)

Love your avatar and signature!


----------



## riummi (Sep 28, 2015)

awesome person c:


----------



## axo (Sep 28, 2015)

Your avatar is life <3


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 28, 2015)

You're really nice!


----------



## axo (Sep 28, 2015)

Your signature is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## lars708 (Sep 29, 2015)

chees4mees said:


> Your signature is absolutely gorgeous



YOU ARE THE CHEESE, YOU ARE THE BEST CHARACTER OF THE SHOW


----------



## 3skulls (Sep 29, 2015)

You are generous and kind.


----------



## riummi (Sep 29, 2015)

you have more than 1 skull


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

its easy to compliment u


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

You are a princess


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

SO POLITE U PUT UP WITH ESPHAS' SHT


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Your profile is beautiful~


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 30, 2015)

garnet ftw!


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 30, 2015)

Your username is great!


----------



## okaimii (Sep 30, 2015)

Your sig is nice!


----------



## riummi (Sep 30, 2015)

u r so beautis


----------



## okaimii (Sep 30, 2015)

ur even more beautis ily <3


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 30, 2015)

I like your avatar and sig!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

um youre one of a kind..


----------



## riummi (Sep 30, 2015)

I like how you u said "um" before


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

youre one of the few cool people on this horrible site


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

You're too generous ;u;


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

actually im a mean selfish b$$$$tch uwu

you are actually nice, not the uguuu~~~ nice but genuinely nice


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

I like your collectibles~


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 30, 2015)

Your avatar is really cool!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 2, 2015)

Tricked me into thinking your dog said something bad and was cool with it. You are a chill person.


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

You have a Popsicle ~ so jelly


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 2, 2015)

Well u have a september birthstone


----------



## Kerrilea (Oct 2, 2015)

You've gotten married recently!
You must be so happy, and I'm happy for you.  Congratulations! <3


----------



## Llust (Oct 2, 2015)

you look so pretty in your avatar >u<
(im assuming thats you)


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

I like your avatar.


----------



## aericell (Oct 3, 2015)

your username is p cute and your avi too~


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

Very nice and likes k-pop (i listen sometimes, but I don't understand it lol)


----------



## Satanoid (Oct 3, 2015)

I like your sig!


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 3, 2015)

I like your avatar ;D


----------



## acnladdict (Oct 3, 2015)

i love ur sig


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 3, 2015)

I love your user name


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 3, 2015)

Your avatar is so cool :')


----------



## Esphas (Oct 3, 2015)

awesome babe


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

so kawaii


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 3, 2015)

Sugarella = win


----------



## Jacob (Oct 3, 2015)

u made gr8 tv shows


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice team creator


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 3, 2015)

Lovely avatar ^^


----------



## Albuns (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice face.


----------



## okaimii (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice avatar.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 3, 2015)

good profile theme


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

Cool avatar!!


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice sig!


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 3, 2015)

You seems very sweet and I like that in a person and i love your sig motto. everyone should try and be that.


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

HMCaprica said:


> You seems very sweet and I like that in a person and i love your sig motto. everyone should try and be that.



awesome person c:


----------



## Jacob (Oct 3, 2015)

any1 who owns a popsicle is cool to me


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 3, 2015)

jesus you're cooler than the ice cream I'm eating right now.


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> any1 who owns a popsicle is cool to me



 nice last name


----------



## duckvely (Oct 3, 2015)

your sig is cute


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

It are just straight up awesome.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 3, 2015)

sick username


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 3, 2015)

Good bathroom mirror selfies


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice avatar! (Is that Yoshida Haru?)


----------



## duckvely (Oct 3, 2015)

very friendly and has a pretty sig


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

very awesome and loves duckies!!


----------



## duckvely (Oct 3, 2015)

your avatar and sig are adorable


----------



## Raffy (Oct 3, 2015)

your avatar is hot


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 3, 2015)

Your signature is awesome


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

cool 10 collectible!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 3, 2015)

cool username


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 3, 2015)

god


----------



## Raffy (Oct 3, 2015)

ur sig is majestic


----------



## Jacob (Oct 3, 2015)

Cool avatar


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 3, 2015)

goddess


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

you're funny


----------



## Jacob (Oct 3, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> goddess


imma boy


Sugarella said:


> you're funny



cute sig


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 3, 2015)

Ninja'd by Jacob ;3;
You're really friendly c:


----------



## Raffy (Oct 3, 2015)

your name is my favourite


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 3, 2015)

you use some really cute avatars and signatures


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

You have cool collectibles and brighten people's day


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

One of the sweetest people on TBT


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 3, 2015)

You're really weird. In a somewhat good way.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

you're adorable and awesome


----------



## duckvely (Oct 3, 2015)

nice sig


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 3, 2015)

You're really nice and I love the gifs in your sig c:


----------



## Albuns (Oct 3, 2015)

You seem like a positive person. c:


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

yay new avatar *thumbs up*


----------



## piichinu (Oct 3, 2015)

you have confidence i guess


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

who gave that idea?
you're cute and have a nice style


----------



## Jacob (Oct 3, 2015)

one of the nicest members


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 3, 2015)

you're cool as hell and you know it


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm not nice
I like your av/sig


----------



## Skyeisthelimit (Oct 3, 2015)

nice avatar


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

Aerate said:


> you're cool as hell and you know it



ninja'd me so no compliment for you


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 3, 2015)

your banner is very wild i love it!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

aand I just got ninja'd again smh

- - - Post Merge - - -

and a third time. fun


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 3, 2015)

ninja'd?


----------



## riummi (Oct 3, 2015)

makes some cute art


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 3, 2015)

ah you're cute as hell


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

you're flirty as hell


----------



## riummi (Oct 3, 2015)

Aerate said:


> ah you're cute as hell



tell me smt i _dont_ know


----------



## Jacob (Oct 3, 2015)

amazing artist


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

3 other members viewing this thread, expecting a ninja or 2


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 3, 2015)

riummi said:


> tell me smt i _dont_ know



well, you have this charm. you've managed to infatuate me, as a first~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bahamut said:


> 3 other members viewing this thread, expecting a ninja or 2



you have lovely haiirrrr omg


----------



## Jacob (Oct 3, 2015)

u have a cool theme to ur prof pic and sig


----------



## Esphas (Oct 3, 2015)

really nice guy <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

From the information I have gathered, you are a straight up badass.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 3, 2015)

i rly like ur name


----------



## boujee (Oct 3, 2015)

You got stars for a NN ID
That's wassup 
Prolly fake but still


----------



## aericell (Oct 3, 2015)

ur gorgeous


----------



## Jacob (Oct 3, 2015)

Super nice and im glad to call u my friend


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

you like Exo. I like them, too


----------



## boujee (Oct 3, 2015)

If I had to rate your beauty you'll be a solid 7


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

Straight up beautiful

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninjad but I bet you're beautiful too.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 3, 2015)

cool username


----------



## Esphas (Oct 3, 2015)

meenah <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

Your adededediction is justified.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

The little things are what matter, and our friendship matters <3
Even if this doesn't count as a friendship xD


----------



## tumut (Oct 3, 2015)

I like Dedede, so ur ok with me.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 3, 2015)

You're really pretty and I like your toy hammer collectible c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

You are as pretty as your avi


----------



## doveling (Oct 3, 2015)

edit; ninja'd!

totally adorable <3


----------



## doveling (Oct 3, 2015)

you're fancy as


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

Beautiful. Straight up beautiful.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

you're cool


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 3, 2015)

I love ur sig! n_n


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

Such swag
But really, you're awesome.


----------



## riummi (Oct 3, 2015)

random and funny


----------



## Jacob (Oct 3, 2015)

Amazing artist


----------



## piichinu (Oct 3, 2015)

so popular!!


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 3, 2015)

Your cool and I like both your avatar and sig!


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

You make awesome music


----------



## milkyi (Oct 4, 2015)

You are so nice and a great friend!~


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Married to a nice guy

and let me marry emi ha


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 4, 2015)

awe thanks so much you are the best and one of the nicest people on the board to me, ty so much!


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

No problem!
Your avatar is cool


----------



## Albuns (Oct 4, 2015)

Your siggy is so heartwarming. C:


----------



## Limon (Oct 4, 2015)

You have a really nice icon and signature! <3


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

I love your siggy!


----------



## cIementine (Oct 4, 2015)

you are the coolest person ever! keep on being you!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 4, 2015)

your main dreamies are beauty


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 4, 2015)

i luv u <3


----------



## milkyi (Oct 4, 2015)

I love your avi <3


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 4, 2015)

your just so nice and I really like your avatar! congrats again on the marriage!


----------



## milkyi (Oct 4, 2015)

HMCaprica said:


> your just so nice and I really like your avatar! congrats again on the marriage!



Thank you! Your really beautiful too. x3


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 4, 2015)

I love the way you post :')


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 4, 2015)

You're really nice and I like how your sig and avatar look alike :3


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

You're cool


----------



## Peter (Oct 4, 2015)

love your sig


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

I love your mayor !


----------



## Esphas (Oct 4, 2015)

rly cute sig


----------



## milkyi (Oct 4, 2015)

I like your fire emblem sig / avi. <3


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

I love the colors in your sig!


----------



## asuka (Oct 4, 2015)

cute avi and sig ♡♡


----------



## milkyi (Oct 4, 2015)

I love your chibi of your mayor! (I'm assuming that it is your mayor.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2015)

You're beautiful


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 4, 2015)

your awesome love your avi and congrats to you!


----------



## aericell (Oct 4, 2015)

you seem like a really cool person!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 4, 2015)

is that you in your avatar? very pretty.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 4, 2015)

Wuv u! (again)


----------



## Rasha (Oct 4, 2015)

u cool n noice *hugz*


----------



## cocobells (Oct 4, 2015)

Your sig is very cool and funny :3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 4, 2015)

Isabelle <3


----------



## duckvely (Oct 4, 2015)

nice avatar and sig!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 4, 2015)

you're very pretty


----------



## milkyi (Oct 4, 2015)

Love your siggy! <3


----------



## duckvely (Oct 4, 2015)

your sig is reeaally pretty c:


----------



## Albuns (Oct 4, 2015)

Your profile picture is adorable~


----------



## Rasha (Oct 4, 2015)

is that you oc? he's adorable <3


----------



## duckvely (Oct 4, 2015)

cutee sig~


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 4, 2015)

cute button ^^


----------



## Rasha (Oct 4, 2015)

hi Visionary! long time no see, gurl~


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

King Dedede is cool


----------



## Damniel (Oct 4, 2015)

Your sig is cute.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 4, 2015)

Amaterasu is awesome!


----------



## riummi (Oct 4, 2015)

your siggy is pretty~


----------



## Albuns (Oct 4, 2015)

You're such a nice person~ ^u^


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> You're such a nice person~ ^u^



Right back at ya.


----------



## riummi (Oct 4, 2015)

u r adorable and squishy


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Your art is adorable!!


----------



## duckvely (Oct 4, 2015)

your username is really cute


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Your duck signature is cute


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 4, 2015)

That's one gorgeous sig. you got there, and your avatar is great as well! =)


----------



## Jacob (Oct 4, 2015)

I like ur swirl ^.^


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

poke ball!! I like it


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 4, 2015)

Lovely collectibles you got there =)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 4, 2015)

Your avatar is really cute c:


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 4, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Your avatar is really cute c:


Aaaaa, thank you! Your signature is one of the best looking I've seen on here!


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

You have so much TBT which is nice!

can I have some//


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 4, 2015)

You're nice and I like your avatar :3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 4, 2015)

ur so asdasdasdasdasdas awe


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 4, 2015)

Great username and avatar. Blaze ftw!


----------



## riummi (Oct 4, 2015)

i dont really know you but you seem cool


----------



## okaimii (Oct 4, 2015)

your avatar is really cute


----------



## spookycipher (Oct 4, 2015)

i love your username omg


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2015)

You seem very intelligent!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 4, 2015)

u got a nice haircut today!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> u got a nice haircut today!



You are a really nice person!


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Your username is cool!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 4, 2015)

nice sig


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Nothing to say

@Sparro is a cool dude


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2015)

I have everything nice to say to you, Ella. (Imma call you Ella)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 4, 2015)

I like your username and your collectibles! Plus, you're nice c:


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Your username is the cutest c:


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 4, 2015)

I like your birthstone collectible


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2015)

You are a really nice person!


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Sparro said:


> You are a really nice person!



^^^^


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 4, 2015)

okaimii said:


> your avatar is really cute



So are you <3


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 4, 2015)

Nice collectibles and really neat username!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 4, 2015)

i like the new avatar


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 4, 2015)

You're super duper neato c:


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

@Jacob I like your collectible lineup <3


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 4, 2015)

As your sig states, you deserve to be happy ;D


----------



## asuka (Oct 4, 2015)

i like your icon and ice cream collectable


----------



## Albuns (Oct 4, 2015)

That chibi in your signature is too cute~


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2015)

You are too cute


----------



## okaimii (Oct 4, 2015)

You're funny.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 4, 2015)

I like your hair.


----------



## Limon (Oct 4, 2015)

I like your Robin avatar and sig.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 4, 2015)

You're more than just some loser.


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Your Chibi avatar is adorable!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 4, 2015)

You love Aigis. You're a perfect person you know that?

- - - Post Merge - - -

EDIT: wow double ninja'd. I really like your avatar c:


----------



## duckvely (Oct 4, 2015)

nice person to play Tetris with


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 5, 2015)

Your gifs are adorable and you're really nice!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2015)

You're so cute! :3


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 5, 2015)

Hehe, thanks! You were kind enough to show me a hilarious Free! parody x3


----------



## Limon (Oct 5, 2015)

You have both a cute and fun to say username.


----------



## riummi (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice avi~ aigis!


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 5, 2015)

Your avatar is cute and you're very nice c:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

You have great taste in anime  Free! Ftw <3


----------



## okaimii (Oct 5, 2015)

You're nice.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

Your icon + Sig is too cute :3


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 5, 2015)

I like your avatar! It's too cute x3 And I like those swirl ice creams!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2015)

YOU are too cute


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice ice cream swirl collectible, your awesome.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

I like your birthstones and cakes, I need to get me some of those x3


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

I like your Ice Cream Swirl, I really want one lol!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 5, 2015)

too much cake. I coulda sworn there were 3 yesterday lol


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> too much cake. I coulda sworn there were 3 yesterday lol


 I actually have 6 but am auctioning off two of them LOL. and I like your new avi ;D


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 5, 2015)

You're so nice c:


----------



## Jacob (Oct 5, 2015)

fresh till death


----------



## tumut (Oct 5, 2015)

I like ur face


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2015)

You're cool


----------



## Rasha (Oct 5, 2015)

no anime avatar for once = win


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 5, 2015)

You're very pretty irl


----------



## Rasha (Oct 5, 2015)

BAYONETTA BE RAWR
it's kind of weird seeing kinds drooling over her "moves"..


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 5, 2015)

Your love for Dedode(or whatever it is) is admirable.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 5, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Your love for Dedode(or whatever it is) is admirable.



I swear you misspelled that on purpose

you're a better cook than me, I should hire you as my slave


----------



## lars708 (Oct 5, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I swear you misspelled that on purpose
> 
> you're a better cook than me, I should hire you as my slave



NO YOU SHOULD HIRE ME F*G, MY GRANDPA IS A CHEF HE LEARNED ME LOTS OF COOK STUFF THINGIES ... oh... wait... that is not a compliment... ummm

You smell nice? Lmfao


----------



## Rasha (Oct 5, 2015)

lars708 said:


> NO YOU SHOULD HIRE ME F*G, MY GRANDPA IS A CHEF HE LEARNED ME LOTS OF COOK STUFF THINGIES ... oh... wait... that is not a compliment... ummm
> 
> You smell nice? Lmfao



I'll hire you for one reason


----------



## lars708 (Oct 5, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I'll hire you for one reason



You are acting like an evil mastermind...


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 5, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I swear you misspelled that on purpose
> 
> you're a better cook than me, I should hire you as my slave



Hmmm really? :>

Only for the right price 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah and I love your FE avatars


----------



## Rasha (Oct 5, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Hmmm really? :>
> 
> Only for the right price
> 
> ...



FINE. your commant is my wish


----------



## lars708 (Oct 5, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Ah and I love your FE avatars



I gotta admit, you have some nice avatars too my dear 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bahamut said:


> FINE. your commant is my wish



Bahamut at its finest


----------



## Kerrilea (Oct 5, 2015)

The user above me has a pretty signature~


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

The user above me looks pretty.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 5, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Bahamut at its finest



you called me an it, btch

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Alby-Kun; no free popsicle day?


----------



## lars708 (Oct 5, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> you called me an it, btch
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Alby-Kun; no free popsicle day?



Deal with it


----------



## Rasha (Oct 5, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Deal with it



you just wanted to hurry and reply to me, causing the mistake
admit it


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> you called me an it, btch
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Alby-Kun; no free popsicle day?



Not enough pawpsickles to go around. ;v;


----------



## lars708 (Oct 5, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> you just wanted to hurry and reply to me, causing the mistake
> admit it



Actually it goes deeper than that, i know people who do not want their gender to be known so i did it on purpose. (Nah you are right)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Not enough pawpsickles to go around. ;v;



But we want popsicles


----------



## Rasha (Oct 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Not enough pawpsickles to go around. ;v;



so it's just my eyes that see doubles ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> Actually it goes deeper than that, i know people who do not want their gender to be known so i did it on purpose. (Nah you are right)


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

I love your username! =)


----------



## Limon (Oct 5, 2015)

Your tumblr theme looks nice!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

Your signature quote is lovely.


----------



## MaryOldacre (Oct 5, 2015)

Your icon is the absolute cutest and I love it! <3


----------



## Kerrilea (Oct 5, 2015)

I love that the name of your town rhymes!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 5, 2015)

I like ur username


----------



## Rasha (Oct 5, 2015)

I used to like teen titans


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2015)

I can't stress enough how good you look. Christ, if I could drink I would know who to go with...but I can't. Meh.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

You seem like a cool person! Congrats on your marriage to P o c k y!


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice ice cream collectible???

Not sure that's exactly a compliment but shhh


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 5, 2015)

The gif in your sig is super cool


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

You're a really sweet person and an awesome friend to have! =D


----------



## jiny (Oct 5, 2015)

typhoonmoore said:


> You're a really sweet person and an awesome friend to have! =D



^^^^^^^


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2015)

One of my best friends in TBT today.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 5, 2015)

Super duper awesome and fun to talk to c:


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

Also has a super adorbable avatar :3c


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2015)

You're a really cool person!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

Amazing popsicle collectible!
I wish I had me one of dem suckers (┛◉Д◉)┛


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah, it was I gift. I missed last years restock. Atleast you'll get natural sugars with them fruits, and you can have dessert after!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh yeah, I got my ice cream swirl after all 0u0
Mine was a gift as well actually xD


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 5, 2015)

Very friendly and thank you for all the compliments above! :`)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2015)

The only thing I actually bought was my birthstone and the add-ons xD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

I like your username!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

Very kind and you have some really neat collectibles.Your sig is amazing too pfft xD


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 5, 2015)

I like the quote in your sig + your username is really cool and unique!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2015)

I can't describe how awesome you are. It's too hard to put into words.


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 5, 2015)

You're pretty cool


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 5, 2015)

I like all your cakes and your avatar is cool!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

Your username is so fun to say~


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2015)

You are generally a fun person


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 5, 2015)

2swaggy4me


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 5, 2015)

Even though it was like two weeks ago, congrats on your marriage to Baha! Also, I really like your birthstones c:


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 5, 2015)

Ty! 
I really love ur siggy! n_n


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

Awesome username that brings back memories x)


----------



## aericell (Oct 5, 2015)

i like your avi & sig combo + you seem awesome


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2015)

Awesome and makes me happy.


----------



## jiny (Oct 5, 2015)

so cool + has 1 tbt -- like a baus


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

Adorbable username, and an overall sweet person x3


----------



## riummi (Oct 5, 2015)

your siggy is cute


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 5, 2015)

Those cakes are awesome! + Your sig is cute :3


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

I swear I keep seeing your signature change, but each one is perfect @o@


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2015)

You're so CUTE! I SHIP YOU A NAGISA SO HARD
#BlooGisa

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninjad, but you are cute too!


----------



## jiny (Oct 5, 2015)

Cool dude


----------



## riummi (Oct 5, 2015)

_sweet_ person


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

Pretty cool person! ;D


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 5, 2015)

Your sig is pretty cool! I especially like the fading in and out music notes and logo!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Oct 5, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Your sig is pretty cool! I especially like the fading in and out music notes and logo!


Yours is nice too


----------



## piichinu (Oct 6, 2015)

you are........v thankful


----------



## aericell (Oct 6, 2015)

your art is rly cute


----------



## Albuns (Oct 6, 2015)

You look pretty nice~


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 6, 2015)

You seem super cool!


----------



## jiny (Oct 6, 2015)

Your avatar is adorable!!


----------



## aericell (Oct 6, 2015)

your siggy is super cute!~


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2015)

You are really awesome and apparently good at Tetris.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 6, 2015)

You have a nice name and personality~


----------



## jiny (Oct 6, 2015)

So cute and awesome!~


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 6, 2015)

Adorbable person who has an amazing personality!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2015)

Cool person with an awesome personality! I coulda sworn you were seven.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 6, 2015)

Seven as in age? xD
Also, you're a super cool dood B)


----------



## riummi (Oct 6, 2015)

uh i've see you around alot lately, you seem ok


----------



## Albuns (Oct 6, 2015)

You seem like a pretty chill person~


----------



## piichinu (Oct 6, 2015)

ur posts are very ....thoughtful


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2015)

The order of your birthstones please my OCD.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 7, 2015)

You. Are. Too. Nice. To. Me! x3


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 7, 2015)

I've seen you around before! You're so kind and I love your siggy ^-^


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

I admire your passion for wolves~


----------



## Llust (Oct 7, 2015)

i love your positive attitude & signature
gintama is my bby <3


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

mimihime said:


> i love your positive attitude & signature
> gintama is my bby <3



Omg, your siggy. It's too funny! xD Where is it from, if I may ask?
O: You like Gintama to? We should be friends. <3


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 7, 2015)

I like your sig c: And your user title is so fancy!


----------



## jiny (Oct 7, 2015)

Teardrop siggy is cool!~


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 7, 2015)

Your avatar and sig are pretty darn cute.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 7, 2015)

Darn it, total ninja! I really like the gif in your signature! It's cute c:


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 7, 2015)

You're super cool and a blast to talk to!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2015)

You're so kind, it isn't even funny.


----------



## jiny (Oct 7, 2015)

A cool dudeeeeeeee


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 7, 2015)

Best tbt member :3


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 7, 2015)

mlg


----------



## piichinu (Oct 7, 2015)

Wow you got unbanned nice job


----------



## riummi (Oct 7, 2015)

U make me laugh lol
Totes get the boob job btw though


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2015)

Y u so nice


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm loving that swirl ice cream <3 Also, way too nice! I felt it should be said again to emphasize your niceness c:


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 7, 2015)

I love your profile pic.! nwn!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2015)

2mlg4me&disney


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 7, 2015)

2mlg4jas0n&tina


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 7, 2015)

You're weird in a somewhat good way


----------



## okaimii (Oct 7, 2015)

Super kind and caring.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2015)

Calling you nice is a really big understatement.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 7, 2015)

*gasp* Ninja'd! 
I think your avatar is really cool!


----------



## okaimii (Oct 7, 2015)

You seem super nice! 
and you like free!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 8, 2015)

You're perfection


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 8, 2015)

You are so like yasssss
Idek what to say you're awesome


----------



## Albuns (Oct 8, 2015)

You have such a simple username, yet it sounds so nice~


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

I like your username and avatar~


----------



## piichinu (Oct 8, 2015)

Um you have a nice avatar


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 8, 2015)

Idk your signature seems okay


----------



## boujee (Oct 8, 2015)

Is hella rich and donated to so many charities. Such as the no more fleek eyebrows campaign, more money for me donation, and so much more.
I also love their attitude so win win


----------



## piichinu (Oct 8, 2015)

you are right


----------



## Albuns (Oct 8, 2015)

Pichiinu's profile picture is pretty pretty.
Alliteration is fun. xD


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Oct 8, 2015)

Your avatar is adorable ; A;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 8, 2015)

That avi. is so cute!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 8, 2015)

Why are you so mlg at everything?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 8, 2015)

Really cool dood that I regret not talking to much at all yet x)


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

Your signature is cute!!!

(is that an anime..?)


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 8, 2015)

Your Sig is awesome. I love full house.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 8, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Your signature is cute!!!
> 
> (is that an anime..?)



It's a French TV show called Wakfu! I watched it one day on Netflix for fun and I fell in love with it, pfft xD

Also, 3skulls, you seem pretty awesome!


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

typhoonmoore said:


> It's a French TV show called Wakfu! I watched it one day on Netflix for fun and I fell in love with it, pfft xD
> 
> Also, 3skulls, you seem pretty awesome!



Ah! I might wanna watch it now ~

You are so nice!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 8, 2015)

You are a really awesome and nice person, wish I talked to you more too!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd by the master of cuteness.


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

coooooooool


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 8, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Ah! I might wanna watch it now ~
> 
> You are so nice!!



You should! I couldn't recommend it enough! Everyone who I've gotten to watch it got hopelessly addicted like I did >w>

And you're a really cool friend to have =D


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

awesomeeeee


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 8, 2015)

So very nice!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 8, 2015)

A great musician!


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

A great friend!


----------



## aericell (Oct 8, 2015)

cute siggy, i loved full house!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 8, 2015)

From what I've seen, you're really sweet! >w<


----------



## piichinu (Oct 8, 2015)

you seem like a nice person uwu


----------



## riummi (Oct 8, 2015)

i like pronouncing your username


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 8, 2015)

You're super cool in my eyes!


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 8, 2015)

Super nice and even approaches me for conversation, which I'm too shy to do c:


----------



## piichinu (Oct 8, 2015)

you r special


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 8, 2015)

u too uwu


----------



## Rasha (Oct 8, 2015)

you're adorable. if I saw you in real life I'll squeeze you


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

cool toy hammer


----------



## piichinu (Oct 8, 2015)

well youre a cute tbt member not the cutest -________-


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

You're the cutest


----------



## LovelyLavender (Oct 8, 2015)

Your signature makes me smile almost every time.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 8, 2015)

Cute avi.! nwn
WELP!
Nice name


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

blaze is 420 blaze it



!!!! OMG NOW I KNOW


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 8, 2015)

such an adorable sig!!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 8, 2015)

such a cool collectibles


----------



## Rasha (Oct 8, 2015)

cute oc.


----------



## riummi (Oct 8, 2015)

u r too real


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 8, 2015)

your awesome


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 8, 2015)

riummi said:


> u r too real



But to her we're imaginary lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



HMCaprica said:


> your awesome



You're really cool :')


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

So cool dude


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 9, 2015)

Your avatar is sooo adorable~


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 9, 2015)

your sig is sooo cool!


----------



## okaimii (Oct 9, 2015)

Your collection of birthstones is cool!


----------



## riummi (Oct 9, 2015)

Fun to hang out with


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

Sexy as hell 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait ninja'd.

Really fun to talk to :')


----------



## Hatori (Oct 9, 2015)

Seems really cool! Pretty sure he is!


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 9, 2015)

awesome guy AND gave me my first collectible ;D


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 9, 2015)

I like all those birthstone collectibles you have! It must have taken some dedication to get them c:


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

You're so sweet


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 9, 2015)

your one awesome guy!


----------



## cinny (Oct 9, 2015)

I think you are super friendly and beautiful!!


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 9, 2015)

I love ur signature xD


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

i like the name alice


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

I like your eyebrows


----------



## Albuns (Oct 9, 2015)

Orange you glad I didn't compliment you on your pear?


----------



## Sona (Oct 9, 2015)

nice pear


----------



## Rasha (Oct 9, 2015)

nice avatar


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

nice sig


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

nice uwu


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 9, 2015)

You're really nice! Also, I like the quote under your sig image x3


----------



## Peter (Oct 9, 2015)

reallllly nice and sigs are amazing!!
the raindrop one is my favourite


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

You're cool


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 9, 2015)

I love your avatar and sig!


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 9, 2015)

Your avatar is cute.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

You're cute.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2015)

tetris pro


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

says you


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2015)

hardcore p4g


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 9, 2015)

Best avatar 
Ever


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 9, 2015)

Best.siggy.ever


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2015)

mlg weed doritos and mtn dew


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 9, 2015)

xD ur sig is so cute!


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 9, 2015)

Aww That avatar is adorable!!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 9, 2015)

You're a wonderful person~


----------



## Rasha (Oct 9, 2015)

u aight le bro


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

nice siggy, it's unique c:


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2015)

mlg p4g


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 9, 2015)

Best turt queen that ever lived


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 9, 2015)

I love your sig! It's awesome!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 9, 2015)

Same! awe


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 9, 2015)

nice avatar!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

You're so elegant c:


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 9, 2015)

Love your username ^-^
Very fun to say.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 9, 2015)

I don't know much about you, though you do seem very nice!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 9, 2015)

you have an interesting avatar. where's the pizza btw?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 9, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> you have an interesting avatar. where's the pizza btw?



You do too! It was time for a change.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 9, 2015)

nice.. user title. I'm not google translating that


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

meta knight!


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

i like shiro


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

I like Miss Piggy


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 9, 2015)

You're really, REALLY sweet!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 9, 2015)

OMG TEH MLGNESS


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 9, 2015)

Your avatar is super cool!


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

Nagisa is baee


----------



## aericell (Oct 9, 2015)

your sig/avi this time are still cute


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 9, 2015)

I like your siggy! It's so neatly put together and the gifs are cute c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 9, 2015)

Nagisa = YASS


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

Popsicle - YAAAAS


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 9, 2015)

Birthstone buds! Yay!


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 9, 2015)

I like your Generator Rex sig!


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

I love your avatar! Kim possible for the win!


----------



## kayleee (Oct 9, 2015)

cute username and is likely a cute person in general


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

blue mote! an awesome 21-year old c:


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 9, 2015)

your avatar and sig are so pretty!!


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

You make amazing cute arts!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 9, 2015)

I liek cute colors


----------



## Keiko (Oct 9, 2015)

I really like your signature, it's super funny because of King Dedede's face when he's being held up!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 9, 2015)

It was De-de-destiny that King Dedede graced toy with his presence.

Ninja'd</3:Nice Isabelle drawing in your signature.


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 9, 2015)

I love the quote on your siggy's picture ^_^


----------



## Keiko (Oct 9, 2015)

I like your username and the signature you have is pretty cool, too!


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 9, 2015)

Love your sig and your avatar is adorable >w<!!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 9, 2015)

same m8

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinosaur~Wolf said:


> Love your sig and your avatar is adorable >w<!!



I love wolfgang <3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 9, 2015)

I love ur avi. and sig.! Well i actually love all of you <3


----------



## Rasha (Oct 9, 2015)

you're funny and cute


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 9, 2015)

Your love for Dedede is perfect, and you're supah cool!


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 9, 2015)

You're fantabulous ^-^


----------



## Rasha (Oct 9, 2015)

I can give you IGB, no BTB required~


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 9, 2015)

Best person because Kirby yes King Dedede yes <3 Also are you srs on your offer


----------



## Rasha (Oct 9, 2015)

yes. add my fc


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

lion king + king dedede = YAAAS


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 9, 2015)

OMFG RIN AND LEN ASDFADAFAFAGHSVFASBLA *-*


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

No one can even scale your MLGness.


----------



## doveling (Oct 10, 2015)

suave as hell


----------



## Grumble (Oct 10, 2015)

Your signature reminds me of the Neopets board signatures people would make!!!

That's a totally good nostalgic thing!


----------



## Ruto (Oct 10, 2015)

Your signature looks like you put effort into it, it's nice and informative


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 10, 2015)

I really like your sig, creative


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 10, 2015)

Nice birthstones!


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Nice collectibles!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 10, 2015)

You have a really lovely avatar :')


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

I love the color you chose for your user title :')


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

I love how Len and Rin are holding two shinx in your siggy~


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 10, 2015)

Your avatar is really neat and well made!


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Your siggy is the best!!!


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 10, 2015)

Aww that shinx tho


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 10, 2015)

like your lineup


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

I like your chocolate cake!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

Ooh~ you added cute little pumpkins to the side of your siggy, nice!


----------



## duckvely (Oct 10, 2015)

your avatar is really cute c:


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 10, 2015)

you're really good at tetris c:


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 10, 2015)

Those avi. and sig.!


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

that spoiler tho


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

Super duper sweet


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Super duper awesome


----------



## Jacob (Oct 10, 2015)

Very Friendly


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 10, 2015)

You are pretty chill as far as I know


----------



## N e s s (Oct 10, 2015)

Your sig is beautiful!


----------



## Esphas (Oct 10, 2015)

nice pun


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

funny signature


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 10, 2015)

lovely avatar :')


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

collectibles are awesome!


----------



## N e s s (Oct 10, 2015)

Your cute <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

I can't handle your greatness.


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

cool Popsicle


see what i did there?


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 10, 2015)

Ahh you're adorable cx I love your siggy so much~


----------



## N e s s (Oct 10, 2015)

Your avatar is one of my favorites.


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

You're really cool & cute <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

Everyone likes you, and I do too!


----------



## N e s s (Oct 10, 2015)

Your swirl is cool


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Popsicle


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Popsicle



PROFILE GOALS



also, post qualityyyy dont get warnedddddd


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 10, 2015)

i love your sig


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 10, 2015)

Adorable siggy!  If you drew it then you're a great artist ^-^


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

pinkdreams said:


> PROFILE GOALS
> 
> 
> 
> also, post qualityyyy dont get warnedddddd



Post quality doesn't count in the basementttt


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Post quality doesn't count in the basementttt



how did i not know this... oml i'm trash


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 10, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> i love your sig


Ty nd yes i drew it 
Sig still amazin


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 10, 2015)

Dat sig. *_*


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Dat spoiler do'h


----------



## riummi (Oct 10, 2015)

cute pumpkins in siggy


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

You're a lovely person.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

You are a really caring person!


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 10, 2015)

Nice collectibles


----------



## mintellect (Oct 10, 2015)

Nice apples and chocolate cake!


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Nice  avatar!


----------



## riummi (Oct 10, 2015)

got an apple //ahh so lucky :c

c:< next time...


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

I spy with my widdle eye... candy!
I wish I had the bells to buy all 4. ;u;


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

noice siggy


----------



## riummi (Oct 10, 2015)

//hugs


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

Best hugger ever! x3


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 10, 2015)

All your collectibles are super awesome!


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Nice collectibles


see what i did there :X


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

You are very nice ~(˘▾˘~)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> You are very nice ~(˘▾˘~)



You are total cool beans c:


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

You have pretty sigs (｡◕‿‿◕｡)


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 11, 2015)

I love the gif in yoir sig, and your avatar is really nice looking!


----------



## Llust (Oct 11, 2015)

you're like the nicest person i know on tbt


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

mimihime said:


> you're like the nicest person i know on tbt



Your Umaru gif is too funny! Also, I love your avatar c:


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

Your so sweet (✿?‿`)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

You're really cool!


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

You are too (▀̿Ĺ̯▀̿ ̿)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Trust me, you're cooler.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

Super fun to talk to! DaRn it Sparro y u always ninja me


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

You are so complimented I don't know what to compliment you on


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

There are so many good things to say about you, I don't even know what to say!


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> There are so many good things to say about you, I don't even know what to say!



You have one awesome popsicle


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 11, 2015)

I also really like your username =D


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

You have a nice ice cream swirl


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

I like your avatar a lot! It's so kya-waii


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Nagisa ftw


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

You are too nice!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 11, 2015)

Foxes are attractive :')


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Awesome collectibles


----------



## Grumble (Oct 11, 2015)

I have no idea what your signature is but it is SO adorable and makes me smile!  Including the small pumpkin gif.


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

You have good taste in dreamies


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 11, 2015)

Still love your sig


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

Your signature is always pleasing to look at~ c:


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Popsicle and swirl! I'm so proud :')


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

You have a cute avatar and signature


----------



## Rasha (Oct 11, 2015)

oh you have Bob! cool stuff sista


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 11, 2015)

The circle of DEEEEEEEEEDEEEEEDEEEEE!


----------



## Roxi (Oct 11, 2015)

You have ankha, That makes you awesome ^-^ <3


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Butterfly signature!


----------



## Meg-Mog (Oct 11, 2015)

Love the pumpkins


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

HHD collectible! cool


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 11, 2015)

Good taste in pokemon


----------



## Rasha (Oct 11, 2015)

you are so nice and have cool collectibles


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

LION KING


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Much prettier than me

- - - Post Merge - - -

Such a ninja


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 11, 2015)

Those are some _sweet_ collectibles! bah doom pshhh


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

so sweet and friendly!


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 11, 2015)

Cute vocaloid avatar!


----------



## boujee (Oct 11, 2015)

I really like that animal in your sig
Reminds me of sonic

Damn it


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

nice red feather!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 11, 2015)

cute avatar


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 11, 2015)

That toy hammer is awesome!


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 11, 2015)

What a funny tagline! You are pretty cool,"Your Highness" haha!


----------



## Demquas (Oct 11, 2015)

Your laugh is enough to make others smile! c:


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 11, 2015)

That siggy. :3


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

Your Splatoon ID card is super awesome! Besides, Splatoon is cool anyways c:


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Your username is the cutest


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 11, 2015)

Your personality is like your username: sugarella.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

Your signature is really cool c:


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

NAGISA


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 11, 2015)

LEN AND RIN NWN


----------



## Demquas (Oct 11, 2015)

You don't need stars in your siggie because *you* are the star!
(That was meant for Bloop but I got ninja'd :T)

*For the Ninjas:*
Your posting speeds make me have more smiles an hour! *ba dum tss!)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 11, 2015)

Best.pun.ever


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

420 blaze it


----------



## Rasha (Oct 11, 2015)

pink we leik it


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Beauty in its primal state.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

10/10 best husbando


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

10/10 best waifu


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

Fun to RP with!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 12, 2015)

Cute avatar :')


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

breaking bad


nice


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

2kawaii4theentireworld


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Just awesome :3
(And really cute xD)


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice sig!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 13, 2015)

Your passion towards shooting is admirable


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

Your sig is hilarious!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 13, 2015)

You're really kind and definitely one of my favorite users on TBT!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

i like your ice cream swirl


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

marilyn monroe ?


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 13, 2015)

Your signature is pretty ^^


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 13, 2015)

You're a great friend to have, and a lotta fun to talk to =D


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

typhoonmoore said:


> You're a great friend to have, and a lotta fun to talk to =D



look up


----------



## Albuns (Oct 13, 2015)

Your signature looks pretty neat~


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

so is yours


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

nice toy hammer!


----------



## riummi (Oct 13, 2015)

Friendly


----------



## Albuns (Oct 13, 2015)

Seems like a fun person to talk to~


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

sweet collectibles


----------



## Ruto (Oct 13, 2015)

I like the colours in your icon and signature


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

all hail princess Ruto~


----------



## N e s s (Oct 13, 2015)

Uh...your uh...

...nifty


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 13, 2015)

signature is full of niceness


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

japanese


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 13, 2015)

so much kawaii


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

yay for zelda


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 13, 2015)

I really like your username!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

your avatar and sig match


----------



## Ruto (Oct 13, 2015)

The background on your sig is pretty and relaxing to look at


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 13, 2015)

I love the gif in your sig, gotta love that Legend of Zelda ;3


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

i like your username


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

your avatar is awesome!!!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 13, 2015)

I love your username and you seem like a really chill person =)


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

a loominarty dude but COOL


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

popsicle!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 13, 2015)

I love your hammer!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

I love my colorful name on your siggie


----------



## piichinu (Oct 13, 2015)

I like your collectible layout


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

thanks for the hammer


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

wait what


anyways love your signature


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

has good taste in things~


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

Has a good taste in actors


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 13, 2015)

Your new matching sig and avatar look really nice!

EDIT: Ninja'd, for Bahamut


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

ahem a nice fellow~


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

pink and blue, love me love youuu


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 13, 2015)

Wuv ya <3


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

Wuv ya 2 <3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 13, 2015)

I wuv you more <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

You're a friend. If I love you I'll be killed by two people.


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

happy


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

Your avatar is cool! It's so colorful~


----------



## Llust (Oct 14, 2015)

your nagica pics are hot <3
//istilllovemakotothoughdontworry


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

So cute


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 14, 2015)

Really cool dooood


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

is a prince


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

You're.....very active in the Basement....?

not sure that's a compliment but shh


----------



## Demquas (Oct 14, 2015)

hushed tones are awesome bro, shhh


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

your sig is very uniiiiiqqqqueeeee


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

nice three signatures.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

has lots of posts


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

wolves are cool


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Interesting avatars and signatures you have 

(Do I sound a bit like Yoda xD)


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

spent bells on probably lovely items
yes you do
currently eating bacon :3


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

you're kinda cute


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

nice sig


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

pietro and apollo are love


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

true dat
has good taste in villagers


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

2 fab 4 me


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

knows japanese better than me
reviewing kanji,vocab,and radicals in forever XD


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Kanji sucks ughhhhhh ;-;

Super kawaii


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

anime is awesome


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Ikr

YOU SMELL NICE 

sorry
NOT SORRY


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

knows random facts about me


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Bahamut thinks you're cute


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

has good taste in threads


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

u are an okay person


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

You like FE so clap clap


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

is just plain awesome


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

So are you ^.^


----------



## sej (Oct 14, 2015)

I love your signature! You seem like a really nice person! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



KawaiiLotus said:


> is just plain awesome



I got ninja'd, it was mean for you aha, but you seem nice too cocoa bean!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

is selling an awesome rhino


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

You're........

A cute.....lotus.....?


----------



## pafupafu (Oct 14, 2015)

good taste in villagers :~)

edit: woops sniped
i like your signature!


----------



## sej (Oct 14, 2015)

You have cool villagers!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

has cool villagers

- - - Post Merge - - -

XD ninja'd

cute sig


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Good at posting xD


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

right around the corners

- - - Post Merge - - -

right around the corners

everyone send me tbt


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Sugoi!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

my buddy


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

My bud ^.^

And I think you're still winning ;-


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

send me btb thats in your abd


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Send me yours xD

YOU HAVE SO MUCH GIMME GIMME


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

cuz im new


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

You have more than me xD waaaay more


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Your a good roleplayer.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Just gonna say that about you xD

Good at GFX


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

reminds me of my sister


----------



## matt (Oct 14, 2015)

Reminds me of  cute lotus


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Reminds me of AC


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

better get me a nice ring XD


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

I did  xD 

<3


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

similar to me


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

I have no idea I've already complemented you so much xD

Similar to me haha


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

defenitly my tbt bff


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Aw ^.^ <3 
Samee


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 14, 2015)

You seem super sweet! =3


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

even though weve only been friends since today XD


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Ahah yeah but whatever


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

ninja'd
going to be the best man XDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

double ninja'd


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Yess xD

I think were both in top places now yaaay


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

i think im still top second or third poster, being away for a few hours


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 14, 2015)

I love ur kawaiiness!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

youre married


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

ur in luv


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

you too are married


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

we are both forever alone buddies


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 14, 2015)

You are pretty cool I guess.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 14, 2015)

Your avatar is amazing and you seem really nice!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

Funny and awesome, and I mean REALLY awesome.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

The best person I've ever met.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

Even better than best


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 14, 2015)

You are pretty cool as well.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 14, 2015)

You're amazingly complimentary.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

Dem collectibles and your awesomeness doe


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

married to someone quite lovely


----------



## Albuns (Oct 14, 2015)

Quite the sweet talker~


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

cool


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

tilds ftw

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd again...ok .-.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 14, 2015)

nice hammer : D


----------



## KantoKraze (Oct 14, 2015)

always has the best signatures.


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

your siggy is cute


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

has good taste in things related to mr. lawall

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd

- - - Post Merge - - -

best matching sig and avi


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

I centered it

code:

```
[center][img]http://i61.tinypic.com/50lbt1.jpg[/img][/center]
```


Copy it into your signature


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

tysm! <3


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

lovely signature


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

i only see the link. pm me the code again?


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

highlight the signature url then click the centered lines button


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 14, 2015)

Nice avatar!


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

Awesome avatar! Also,I love those cakes <3


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 14, 2015)

very bloopy


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

avatar is cute


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 14, 2015)

Gorgeous signature


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

lovely villagers


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 14, 2015)

You are such an amazing and Kind Human Being


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

inspiring signature


----------



## KantoKraze (Oct 14, 2015)

cute signature! looks good!!


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

Awesome avatar and siggy c:


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

nice sigs :3


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

kawaiiiiii


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

way kawaiier XD


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 14, 2015)

I love your avatar! I wish I knew where that face is from. She's so cute!


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

kawaii


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Cute and kawaii


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

*Patrick voice from spongebob* I LOVE YOU.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

best waifu 10/10 -IGN


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice username!


----------



## Coricus (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice avatar.

I love his hat.


----------



## LalaPenguin (Oct 15, 2015)

Your username is so unique xD. Never heard of coricus before...


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 15, 2015)

PENGUIN


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 15, 2015)

I love your avatar <3 it's so lovely =D


----------



## Rasha (Oct 15, 2015)

dat nathan drake


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Dat Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Rasha (Oct 15, 2015)

your username really grew on me


----------



## sej (Oct 15, 2015)

I like your toy hammer


----------



## Rasha (Oct 15, 2015)

I like cats.


----------



## Coricus (Oct 15, 2015)

I like King Dedede.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 15, 2015)

Your username is nice


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice orange


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 15, 2015)

They're pretty cool


----------



## Esphas (Oct 15, 2015)

digimon is cool


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 15, 2015)

I luv ur avi. <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 15, 2015)

I like your avi, love dat poke trainer 0.o


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 15, 2015)

Your signature is too cute


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 15, 2015)

Digimon is rad.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 15, 2015)

nathan drake


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

You're really, really cool


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 15, 2015)

awesome :3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Awesomer :3


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 15, 2015)

Awesomest B3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Awesomer than awesomest


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 15, 2015)

so kewl


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 15, 2015)

zelda ftw :3


----------



## boujee (Oct 15, 2015)

Disney channel Jetix was ight
I use to like pucca


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 15, 2015)

I REALLY love ur avi.! Plz never change it!


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

I like your new SSB ID card! It's really cool c:


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 16, 2015)

Your water type sig is amazing! I love the animation.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 16, 2015)

Your signature is impressive


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Your signature and avatar look super awesome! Like that pic of a guy walking away from a plane crash? AWESOME!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

No one beats the bloop!


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

such a cool avatar uvu


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

I say the same to you.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

No one beats the Usurper


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

i like ur username


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 16, 2015)

nice mote of flame


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

is no longer a stalker!

im back pepes. out yesterday.


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

cute avi


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

cute sig :3


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Cute, awesome, funny.....Cute.....


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

Has good taste in who to marry


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Ahaha omg xD
yes


----------



## Grumble (Oct 16, 2015)

I like the animation effect on your signature!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

gotta love the pink


----------



## Grumble (Oct 16, 2015)

I am in love with the amigurumi Dedede! Please tell me you have/made that!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

Nice sig!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

Grumble said:


> I am in love with the amigurumi Dedede! Please tell me you have/made that!



ikr. sadly all I can say is that I randomly found it in google images


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

nice collectibles


----------



## Esphas (Oct 16, 2015)

ur taste in men is kind of ok


----------



## Grumble (Oct 16, 2015)

I like the colors in your signature.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

ᴖᴥᴖ


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

that was an adorable post


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

same


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

your sig is hypnotizing


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

i'm probably gonna change it soon, I get bored easily


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

avi is bae


----------



## Damniel (Oct 16, 2015)

I like your sig!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

the old cool av/sig are back!


----------



## Demquas (Oct 16, 2015)

You have bootiful eyes


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

sig and avi are amaze


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 16, 2015)

swaggy user title

good L-gif


----------



## jiny (Oct 16, 2015)

cute avatar


----------



## Grumble (Oct 16, 2015)

I really like your username!


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

Moga village sounds cute!


----------



## jiny (Oct 16, 2015)

your signature is so cute!


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

sugarella is the cutest user ever :3


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

Eleanor is a nice name.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Your avatar is really cute!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

so is yours.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

Beautiful AND smart


----------



## jiny (Oct 16, 2015)

makes cool roleplays

(sorry for what I said )


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Nice popsicle! c:


----------



## Coricus (Oct 17, 2015)

Very adorable avatar! :3


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 17, 2015)

you get cool points from me for the megaman avatar

he is my babe


----------



## Rasha (Oct 17, 2015)

pietro is love.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Beautiful AND smart



aw thank you


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Stay pretty <3


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

nice RPer


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Best Roleplayer

NINJAD

Cool!


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

just cool kk

cool


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 17, 2015)

Centered my sig but it didn't work you fool


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

```
[center] [img]http://i61.tinypic.com/50lbt1.jpg[/img] [/center]
```

Copy the URL then put [/ center]

REMOVE THE SPACES​


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 17, 2015)

qt roxy


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

diana


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 17, 2015)

just so much kawaii :3


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

purple is cute


----------



## duckvely (Oct 17, 2015)

cute avatar


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 17, 2015)

good music taste (if that is kpop in your signature, not sure but i recognise the people from somewhere. mayb a mv I watched..)


----------



## duckvely (Oct 17, 2015)

good music taste as well (i think that's Jimin?)


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 17, 2015)

Nice collectibles and yes it is Jimin


----------



## aericell (Oct 17, 2015)

your aviiii!! *heart* *heart* *heart*


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Y u so cool


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

Cool guy


----------



## LovelyLavender (Oct 17, 2015)

I like your pink themed signature and avatar :3


----------



## Grumble (Oct 17, 2015)

Aw! Your avatar is adorable! I loved that cube! <3


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

I love how organized your signature is!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2015)

Cool Town sig.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 18, 2015)

sir Θ ̨Θƪ


----------



## Grumble (Oct 19, 2015)

The Japanese in your signature appears to be grammatically correct!


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 19, 2015)

Your signature is super neat and organised which is very pleasing.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

Your avatar is very cool C:


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Really good RPer


----------



## Grumble (Oct 19, 2015)

あなたはばかじゃない。


----------



## Esphas (Oct 19, 2015)

the emote in ur sig is cute


----------



## Grumble (Oct 19, 2015)

The color combination of the hair in your sig does it for me. Idk what "it" is. But the colors in your sig's hair does it.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

I like your avatar! It's cute :3


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Grumble said:


> あなたはばかじゃない。



はは、ありがとうございます！

あなたは可愛いです。xD


----------



## Rasha (Oct 19, 2015)

I like the name CocoaBean, I wonder what the L stands for


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

I like your signature! Is it for the new Woolly World game?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I like the name CocoaBean, I wonder what the L stands for


 Ma name - Lani

And bloobloop you're really friendly xD


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 19, 2015)

Although your username has "cocoa bean" in it, I can't help but think of coffee beans. But that's good I guess


----------



## Albuns (Oct 19, 2015)

You always seem like a levelheaded person~ x3


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 19, 2015)

Adorable profile picture.


----------



## aericell (Oct 19, 2015)

namjoon!


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 19, 2015)

You like Namjoon so I like you <3


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 19, 2015)

You seem cool


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 19, 2015)

I like your signature


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 19, 2015)

Candy! =3


----------



## duckvely (Oct 19, 2015)

cute avatar


----------



## jiny (Oct 19, 2015)

Your signature is cute!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 19, 2015)

You always have the cutest avatars and sigs x)


----------



## jiny (Oct 19, 2015)

you too!


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 19, 2015)

so cute nvn


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

I like your NBC gifs c:


----------



## Damniel (Oct 19, 2015)

It was fun lynching you in mafia!


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> It was fun lynching you in mafia!



;-;

I still like your siggy


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Oct 20, 2015)

Saying your username makes me giggle <3


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 20, 2015)

MIX THE FLOUR!!!?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

You're a really fun and cool person!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 20, 2015)

MY BEST RP MAN.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 20, 2015)

That sig is like, really awesome.



Sparro said:


> You're a really fun and cool person!



aww thankyouuu <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

Don't thank me for stating the truth! <3


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 20, 2015)

DOOD RP IS TOO FUN


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 20, 2015)

IWATOBI SWIM CLUB



Sparro said:


> Don't thank me for stating the truth! <3



you're so nicee nwn


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

Always a pleasure to see you!


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 20, 2015)

Slightly demonic 

Jk
Idek


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 20, 2015)

Super cute avatar!


----------



## boujee (Oct 20, 2015)

Reminds me of the rain
Bloop bloop..


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 20, 2015)

very cute avi


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

Really fun and awesome person!


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 20, 2015)

Idk m8 

just awesome


----------



## piichinu (Oct 20, 2015)

cool posts


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 20, 2015)

Awesommmmeee sig and avatar


----------



## sam8806 (Oct 20, 2015)

You are very active and a great artist


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 20, 2015)

Your avatar and signature is perfect.


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 20, 2015)

Ahh I have seen that avatar! It's nice


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 20, 2015)

You have some cool collectibles ^^


----------



## jiny (Oct 20, 2015)

Username is adorable <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 21, 2015)

2sugarysweet4me


----------



## Rasha (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm p sure u get it


----------



## lars708 (Oct 21, 2015)

YOSHI BUDDY


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

Your siggy is cute.

Yoshi is the best!


----------



## piichinu (Oct 21, 2015)

your art is improving


----------



## Rasha (Oct 21, 2015)

eggs.


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 21, 2015)

Nice collectibles! ^^


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

KPop is cool c:


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2015)

I love your username, and I eat sugar all the time XD


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 21, 2015)

Cute sig


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 21, 2015)

Cute person


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 21, 2015)

avi is so cute!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 21, 2015)

Such a nice, fun person!


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 21, 2015)

You seem cool!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2015)

Has a nice avi :3


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 21, 2015)

Lily is such a pretty name <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

NINJA'D

avi is lovely!


----------



## Peter (Oct 21, 2015)

love your avatar + sig!


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

Your town name is adorable <3


----------



## duckvely (Oct 21, 2015)

cute siggy ^^


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2015)

Your collectibles are super fab and you seem nice


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 21, 2015)

From what I've seen, you seem very nice!


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 21, 2015)

Nice collectibles


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 21, 2015)

such a pretty sig!


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 21, 2015)

Your Zelda siggy is super pretty!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2015)

You seem very nice and have a cute avi lol x)


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

Your art is bae


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 21, 2015)

So much pink..


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 21, 2015)

Your collectibles are super awesome!


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

NAGISA BAE


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 21, 2015)

Ur siggy


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 21, 2015)

Cute Yoshi.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

You have a lovely icon.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 21, 2015)

You have such a cute avi and a very nice colourful sig.


----------



## PlasticBag (Oct 21, 2015)

ur picture is as green as the cabbage grown in my village
taste like kush smell like kush and kush like taste


----------



## Hatori (Oct 21, 2015)

plastic bag kappa +1


----------



## piichinu (Oct 21, 2015)

nice aesthetic


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

your siggy is cute


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 21, 2015)

Nice sig


----------



## Grumble (Oct 21, 2015)

Your username is fun to say... now my husband thinks i'm crazy. bloobloop. blooooobloooooooop.


----------



## PlasticBag (Oct 21, 2015)

u smell like cabbage 
cabbage is cool


----------



## Grumble (Oct 21, 2015)

The kappa in your avatar is far inferior to the kappa that eat children and drown livestock.

wait that's not a compliment...but your's wasn't really, either.


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

a very nice girl!


----------



## chocobeann (Oct 21, 2015)

i like the first four letters of your username lol


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

post glitch//


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 21, 2015)

Ur candy <3


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Oct 21, 2015)

I think your profile picture is adorable!..


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

blueee


----------



## Grumble (Oct 21, 2015)

everything is adorable...avatar and sig!


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 23, 2015)

I like your signature, very cute!


----------



## Ruto (Oct 23, 2015)

I like the little lanterns you added under your signature


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 23, 2015)

Ruto is best


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 23, 2015)

No compleemnt 4 u ;-;

JK

Uh...you're like my TBT BFF 4 lif...yay


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice villagers


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 23, 2015)

Awesome sig :3


----------



## jiny (Oct 23, 2015)

good artist


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 23, 2015)

Lovely avi


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 23, 2015)

You seem like a nice person ^-^


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 23, 2015)

You _ARE_ a nice person! ^.^


----------



## okaimii (Oct 23, 2015)

you're cool


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 23, 2015)

You're cool, as well.


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 23, 2015)

Haven't seen you in a while ^.^...Interesting(?) sig haha!


----------



## jiny (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice color scheme on your siggy


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 23, 2015)

Cute sig


----------



## okaimii (Oct 23, 2015)

That sig is pretty cool. The movie is good.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

You're really nice and awesome!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 24, 2015)

Why so MLG?


----------



## okaimii (Oct 24, 2015)

Your avatar is cute!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 24, 2015)

ur cute


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

Cool


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 24, 2015)

i like your signature, it's cute


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 24, 2015)

Professional idiots are always awesome.


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

You are the gif queen c;


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

Very sweet.


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

Good at making RP's


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 24, 2015)

super kawaii


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

Kawaii....er.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 24, 2015)

An awesome person, I love you. c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

I love you more than you love me


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice swirl


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice chocolate cake!


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice avatar.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 24, 2015)

cute avi


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

Awesome, cool, fun, cute (dunno what you look like though), and friendly!


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

cool guy


----------



## Penguin ^-^ (Oct 24, 2015)

Super active and has an adorable sig and avatar. :3


----------



## GoldWatson (Oct 24, 2015)

Is a penguin


----------



## Mink (Oct 24, 2015)

plays melee, likes fox mcloud op pro gg master reflect


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 24, 2015)

Cute sig.


----------



## Mink (Oct 24, 2015)

Cute name cute pic


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

Very kawaii


----------



## Mink (Oct 24, 2015)

has nice poopsicles xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

Has nice churries XD


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 24, 2015)

You're super cool and fun to talk to c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

I say the same to you!


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

I like your username c:


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 24, 2015)

i luv ur avi. <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 24, 2015)

Really kind >w<


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 24, 2015)

I liek your shoes.


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

I like your avi! I used to love total drama island (I think that's the name)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice af!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

Also very nice!


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm glad you spend most of your time on TBT

like me


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 24, 2015)

I love your username and you seem like a very kawaii person~


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 24, 2015)

OMG UR AVI IS SO KAWAII (T//v//T)


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

OMG 2KAWAII4ME

(yes this is for you, jetix)


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 25, 2015)

SUCH CUTE STARS


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Nightmare before Christmas is bae


----------



## boujee (Oct 26, 2015)

Mm(?)
I like your signature, winter is my birthday season


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Funny sig


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 26, 2015)

nice avatar


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Kawaii avatar
Omg kawaii=kayaking according to autocorrect


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 26, 2015)

I like the snow in your signature.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 26, 2015)

anyone into kh must be pretty cool in my book


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 26, 2015)

Blah. 

You're cool cool, in my book.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Um...nice sig?


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 26, 2015)

Nice snow


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Nice nnid


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 26, 2015)

Nice signature


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Everyone loves my sig ^\\^
Irishness is cool


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 27, 2015)

2kawaii5TBT


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 27, 2015)

I like your CP sig and avatar!


----------



## mikacchi (Oct 27, 2015)

your town signature is adorable!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 27, 2015)

That felicity *_*


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hopefully that sig doesn't get removed, it's awesome!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 27, 2015)

Very fun to talk to!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 27, 2015)

Very fun!


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 27, 2015)

You have awesome collectibles!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2015)

Really nice!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 27, 2015)

Someone in my sig!


----------



## jiny (Oct 27, 2015)

a nice friend of mine


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 27, 2015)

Ur a good girl!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 27, 2015)

You're an awesome bud to talk to.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2015)

You're a really nice and fun person!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 27, 2015)

2MLG4Splatoon


----------



## jiny (Oct 27, 2015)

2mlg4me


----------



## Grumble (Oct 28, 2015)

You're probably sweet 'cause of your username.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't know you, yet you seem very nice!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

Just joined my friend list!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 28, 2015)

Cute avi


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

Nice art ^^


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 28, 2015)

Nice avi~


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 28, 2015)

Flaming_Oceans is an awesome username!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 28, 2015)

I luv rod!


----------



## jiny (Oct 28, 2015)

ClubPengin ^^


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 28, 2015)

Always has really cool sigs and avi's tbh xD


----------



## pandapples (Oct 28, 2015)

Your art is really good ^^


----------



## jiny (Oct 28, 2015)

Your signature is pretty ^^


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

My bff on tbt ^^
Next to lani that is


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 28, 2015)

I like the colours you used in your signature ^^ very cute


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

Your picture sig makes me think of my favorite show


----------



## jiny (Oct 28, 2015)

funny


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 28, 2015)

Marvel signature, nice c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

marvel signature, nice c:


----------



## okaimii (Oct 28, 2015)

Nice avatar~


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 28, 2015)

Cool avi~


----------



## okaimii (Oct 28, 2015)

Awesome username.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 28, 2015)

Cute signature.


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 28, 2015)

Your username is cool.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 28, 2015)

Your username is cool, as well.


----------



## jiny (Oct 28, 2015)

noice gfx


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 28, 2015)

You have a very nice, cute avi


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

Ninjas are bae


----------



## okaimii (Oct 28, 2015)

Your avatar is cute.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 28, 2015)

I like how your avatar and sig look pretty alike, like twinsies! It's cool c:


----------



## duckvely (Oct 28, 2015)

i love how friendly you are!


----------



## okaimii (Oct 28, 2015)

You always have nice avatars and signatures.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

Duckies are bae

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd
Manga is bae


----------



## duckvely (Oct 28, 2015)

your avatar is cute


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

Nice collectibles...?


----------



## jiny (Oct 28, 2015)

nice sig


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 29, 2015)

CHRIS PRATT


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 29, 2015)

Your username is super cool! I like it a lot c:


----------



## ClearlyNotBrian (Oct 29, 2015)

I really like your avatar i recognize it from Denkigai no Honya-san! Also your name makes me smile when I try to say it out loud


----------



## okaimii (Oct 29, 2015)

I like your avatar!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 29, 2015)

I like you


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

I like your avi


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

I like your collectibles.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Chu b cul m8


----------



## xianli (Oct 29, 2015)

omg i absolutely adore your icon + username <33 so cute ;o;


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

omg avi + siggy

im dying of cuteness !


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Kpop is kawaii

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd
My mummy


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

nice avatr


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Turtles are love, turtles are life


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

turts always!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Dat sig tho


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

hyrax riding a tortoise


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

I thought that was a Guinea pig or a capybara..
Grand adventure of tortoise and hyrax ftw


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

ah no it's a hyrax some people thought it was a wombat thought

anyways.. umm cool threads?x D


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

turts 4 life!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

nice avatar yo


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Lots of posts!


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

wow you reached 1k posts in a month!!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

More like a month and a half. Has the honors of being in my sig


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

i love your name

layla


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

^^
Gtg is yay


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

I love your icon


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Awesome avi


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 29, 2015)

Im in love with ur avi.!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 29, 2015)

I like your signature!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 29, 2015)

I like ur avi.!


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

Gasai


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 29, 2015)

Peter Quill in your signature o:


----------



## boujee (Oct 29, 2015)

Seems like a person I'll chill with


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

You're a funny person


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Totally awesome


----------



## cinny (Oct 29, 2015)

your icon is cute


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 29, 2015)

You have a very cute avi~


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

I FEEL SO CLOSE TO YOU

ninja rip

but i really like seeing you posting around on the games i play haha


----------



## cinny (Oct 29, 2015)

LMFAO ^ rip ninja edit

ME TOO <3
+ you are a rly smart girl & I can relate everything with ya.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 29, 2015)

Sig full of niceness 

"okay"


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Earthbound yay


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 29, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I FEEL SO CLOSE TO YOU
> 
> ninja rip
> 
> but i really like seeing you posting around on the games i play haha



I like seeing you as well ^~^ I see you almost everywhere tbh! 

Anyways,
I like your avi a lot ^.^ (This is directed to KawaiiLotus)


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Team ninja


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 29, 2015)

You seem pretty cool, in my opinion~

(Ninja FTW!)


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Cool name!!


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

You are so Kawaii, Lotus


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 29, 2015)

Rod is so cute!


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 29, 2015)

nice film choice in your signature o: (at first i was thinking it was corpse bride, but it's nightmare before christmas whoops)


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

really cute username


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 29, 2015)

Seems very nice and would be cool to get to know you more ^^


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 29, 2015)

has nice art c:


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Yay for hugs


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 29, 2015)

Lotuses are great flowers!!!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Egreed
Nice sigs!!


----------



## okaimii (Oct 29, 2015)

Cool collectibles~


----------



## Albuns (Oct 29, 2015)

Cute pic and sig. c:


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 29, 2015)

cute siggy!~


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 29, 2015)

I love nightmare before Christmas


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Awesome sig and villagers <3


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 29, 2015)

girl in your avi is so cuteeeeee


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Yay for nightmare before christmas


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2015)

I like your avi, and nice collectibles.


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

suuuuper cool


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Super kawaii


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Oct 29, 2015)

Has a cute avatar


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Everyone says they love my avatar on this thread O-O
Cute username ^^


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

i like the colors in your sig


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 29, 2015)

pokemon!

- - - Post Merge - - -

NINJAAAA

the girl in your avi is so cute! is it you?


----------



## okaimii (Oct 29, 2015)

Love your sig!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 29, 2015)

i love ur shirt


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

I like your avi


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Chris Pratt _is_ bae


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

Too bad he's married


----------



## aericell (Oct 30, 2015)

cute avi



eleanorshock said:


> the girl in your avi is so cute! is it you?



haha yes tysm!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 30, 2015)

You're pretty cool c:


----------



## okaimii (Oct 30, 2015)

You're awesome!


----------



## cinny (Oct 30, 2015)

I like your avi! your sig fits perfectly ♥o♥



happinessdelight said:


> cute avi
> 
> 
> 
> haha yes tysm!



TIL LOOL
I thought your avi was a kpop celeb... Joanne is 2 pretty.


----------



## aericell (Oct 30, 2015)

bb~~~~~ <3

you're a great person i wish we were irl friends OTL


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

Literally to pretty & cute for me


----------



## Hatori (Oct 30, 2015)

Undoubtedly a nice person!


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 30, 2015)

Your collectibles are awesome and you seem cool and friendly c:


----------



## okaimii (Oct 30, 2015)

Super friendly!


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 30, 2015)

Awesome sig!




happinessdelight said:


> cute avi
> 
> 
> 
> haha yes tysm!



OMG YOU ARE SO KAWAII


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

Superduperuber nice!


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 30, 2015)

Not as nice as you :3


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 30, 2015)

you're nice c:


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 30, 2015)

So fun to talk to! Also, I love that new avatar c:


----------



## Hatori (Oct 30, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Your collectibles are awesome and you seem cool and friendly c:



 Thank you!


Too adorable v//v


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

Too nice, and good at striking a bargain!


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 30, 2015)

I see you post a lot and are always a nice person plus all around cool user


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 30, 2015)

Toadsworth FTW!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 30, 2015)

Jetix had some nice shows~


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 30, 2015)

A pretty cool guy!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 30, 2015)

You have a very cute avi~


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 30, 2015)

super ninja....


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 30, 2015)

Isn't a turd


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 30, 2015)

Is a magical unicorn!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 30, 2015)

Zelda ftw


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 30, 2015)

Avi is cute


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 30, 2015)

is an amazing artist.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice avi c:


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

ninja .-.


----------



## tae (Oct 30, 2015)

has a cute icon. :')


----------



## cinny (Oct 30, 2015)

I think you're really adorable & friendly!!


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 30, 2015)

the art in your avi is amazing!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 30, 2015)

Seems very nice


----------



## dudeabides (Oct 30, 2015)

Her villager lover thread was fun to read.


----------



## tae (Oct 30, 2015)

has a great taste in villagers.


----------



## duckvely (Oct 30, 2015)

i like your town name


----------



## tae (Oct 30, 2015)

minseok is a total babe.


----------



## duckvely (Oct 30, 2015)

agreed~~ yixing is <33


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 30, 2015)

Awesome collectible lineup and also seems nice c:


----------



## tae (Oct 30, 2015)

your icon gives me feels, 10/10


----------



## Esphas (Oct 30, 2015)

i adore the ghost in your usertitle <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

I adore all those squares in your user title <3


----------



## tae (Oct 30, 2015)

i like that you're married to a delicious japanese snack.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 30, 2015)

Your avatar is nice c:


----------



## tae (Oct 30, 2015)

your lack of signature is unique and i like that :')


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

i love your icon <3


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 30, 2015)

That avi is so pretty omg ;A;


----------



## okaimii (Oct 30, 2015)

Love your avatar. c:


----------



## Hatori (Oct 30, 2015)

Seems really cool + nice avi/sig combo!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

Extremely generous!


----------



## riummi (Oct 30, 2015)

you're funny


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

seems super nice + great art


----------



## Hatori (Oct 31, 2015)

Funny person and nice to chat with!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 31, 2015)

Very nice and understanding ;u;


----------



## cinny (Oct 31, 2015)

You're so sweet, I want to hug you.


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

cute lil icon and banner ^.^


----------



## jiny (Oct 31, 2015)

cute art shop


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 31, 2015)

dat voodoo


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 31, 2015)

Nice NNID.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 31, 2015)

Cool Username


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Oct 31, 2015)

Has a cute avatar


----------



## jiny (Oct 31, 2015)

I love your username


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 31, 2015)

I like your username, too


----------



## okaimii (Oct 31, 2015)

Nice username!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 31, 2015)

uhm


----------



## okaimii (Oct 31, 2015)

You're nice


----------



## jiny (Oct 31, 2015)

You're also nice


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 31, 2015)

ur cute <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 31, 2015)

You're awesome


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 31, 2015)

You are married. Cool


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 31, 2015)

you're outstanding


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 31, 2015)

nice siggy


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 31, 2015)

thx.
ur fab


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 31, 2015)

avi is cute xD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 31, 2015)

Dat bootyful avi.!


----------



## okaimii (Oct 31, 2015)

Yuno is cool!


----------



## jiny (Oct 31, 2015)

avi is cute!


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 1, 2015)

I love your avatar, it's adorable c:


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 1, 2015)

Pretty cool guy!


----------



## okaimii (Nov 1, 2015)

Cute avatar!


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 1, 2015)

Collectibles aren't over-the-top!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 2, 2015)

Has another cute avatar


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 2, 2015)

Rosie is cool. She was one of my starting villagers in cf ^^..made me think: I don't remember villagers moving in or out on there XD


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 2, 2015)

super duper kawaii unicorn


----------



## Hatori (Nov 2, 2015)

Love your user title x)


----------



## emolga (Nov 2, 2015)

your sig is cool as hell


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

i love ur sig!


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 2, 2015)

You're an awesome person


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 2, 2015)

I like your green candy


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

☆Person who likes to think deeply and is a good listener☆ also i like your user title color xD


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

I love how you're very optimistic! <3


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

Better than my real mom XD


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2015)

i like your candy collectibles.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

Isn't a tbt addict like me


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice candies


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice avi and sig!


----------



## aericell (Nov 3, 2015)

nice collectibles


----------



## Mink (Nov 3, 2015)

is a very cool kpop lover and also seems very calm


----------



## emolga (Nov 3, 2015)

you seem awesome, your avatar is so cute and I love your sig!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 3, 2015)

cute earthbound pixels! and you also give me _hope_


----------



## emolga (Nov 3, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> cute earthbound pixels! and you also give me _hope_



AH SHOOT... IT'S AN OLD NNID DON'T JUDGE!! anyways, i like your username!!!


----------



## okaimii (Nov 3, 2015)

You seem like a fun person.


----------



## Mink (Nov 3, 2015)

ninja'ed so hard lol 

IF YOU LIKE SHOUJO MANGA YOU ARE ONE GR8 PERSON dayTIME SHOOTING STAR IS AWESOME GO MAMURA <33


----------



## jiny (Nov 3, 2015)

Your avi is cute!!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 3, 2015)

your username is cute


----------



## Mink (Nov 3, 2015)

Your everything is just perfect, that avi, that line up, your sig is JUST yESS glassessss xD


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 3, 2015)

Mink said:


> Your everything is just perfect, that avi, that line up, your sig is JUST yESS glassessss xD



Well, aren't you a cutie patootie! u v u You're also perfect. I love the color  scheme of your signature, your avi pic is adorable and I like the mix between healthy (apple) and unhealthy (cake, wow!) 6v<
(glasses guy is watanuki kimihiro btw)


----------



## Hatori (Nov 3, 2015)

I already said this before but yeah I love your sig + the anime it's from x) and glasses are always hot huhuhu.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 3, 2015)

Hatori said:


> I already said this before but yeah I love your sig + the anime it's from x) and glasses are always hot huhuhu.



I love your razor sharp gif and your god-tier line up <3 
yes they are


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 4, 2015)

John is a nice name, I named my first kid John in Sims.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 4, 2015)

Nice avi


----------



## Samiha (Nov 4, 2015)

I like your signature.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 4, 2015)

I live your avi and sig ^^


----------



## aericell (Nov 4, 2015)

cute avi


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 4, 2015)

You're really friendly and sweet


----------



## okaimii (Nov 4, 2015)

Super nice.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 4, 2015)

Um you're perfect


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

your user title is a fascinating shade of blue


----------



## okaimii (Nov 4, 2015)

Your avatar is simply amazing.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 4, 2015)

2fab4me


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 4, 2015)

I like your collectibles


----------



## tae (Nov 4, 2015)

i like your attitude and the way you talk on threads.
i keep seeing you everywhere tbh and idk, you just seem like a chill person with a good viewpoint on most things.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 4, 2015)

i like the two colors in the text in your sig


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 4, 2015)

pretty blue chick


----------



## Shawna (Nov 4, 2015)

Your username is really cute.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

your flower avatar is very calming (sounds weird)


----------



## pandapples (Nov 4, 2015)

Your art is super awesome~


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

I doubt you know me, but I've seen you around a little, and you seem really nice!


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 4, 2015)

You're very fun to talk to c:


----------



## Shawna (Nov 4, 2015)

Your town signature is very calming.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 4, 2015)

I love your username c:


----------



## pandapples (Nov 4, 2015)

Good friend~


----------



## Shawna (Nov 5, 2015)

Mayor Panda and Melba are really cute together.  Your drawing is adorable! <3


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 5, 2015)

your town name is cute


----------



## tae (Nov 5, 2015)

your avatar is a solid 10/10


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 5, 2015)

funny, i was about to compliment how lovely your avatar is. i enjoy nosebleeds, heh. 
this is where my avatar came from if you want to check it out 6v<


----------



## tae (Nov 5, 2015)

yasssssssssss this video has always given me life. 
(this is one of my faves, it's why i adore you and your avatar so much.) 
nosebleeds are so lovely, we can bond over bloody noses. ~ 

i also love your lineup of collectibles. it's so lovely.


----------



## aericell (Nov 5, 2015)

ahh i love your sig!!


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 5, 2015)

you're a pretty cool person c:


----------



## MissLily123 (Nov 7, 2015)

cool sig


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

nice username


----------



## milkyi (Nov 7, 2015)

nice avatar


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

You're awesome c:


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

You have  a lot of bells


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

your signature is nice


----------



## Damniel (Nov 7, 2015)

I like Chris Pratt.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Yay for ice cream

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd
Still, yay for ice cream


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

rainbows


----------



## Mao (Nov 7, 2015)

cute username


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

You have some impressive collectibles.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

More collectibles than me


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

cool collectibles.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Cool ice cream


----------



## duckvely (Nov 7, 2015)

nice collectibles


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

your username is cute


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Ninja'd me


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Pretty funny


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

Pretty kyoot! <3


----------



## MissLily123 (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice spoiler


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

so kyot!


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

the most kawaii username. EVER


----------



## N e s s (Nov 7, 2015)

A great friend

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg you've ninja'd me twice now


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> A great friend
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Omg you've ninja'd me twice now



I am the master ninja


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Master


----------



## MissLily123 (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice avatar


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm so envious of all those awesome collectibles ><


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

amazing collectables


----------



## Lady Black (Nov 8, 2015)

You seem like a very friendly and sweet person!


----------



## Roxi (Nov 8, 2015)

You seem like a very sweet person offering to give free items away  <3


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 8, 2015)

You have a catchy signature. c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Roxi (Nov 8, 2015)

You have nice collectables ^-^


----------



## duckvely (Nov 8, 2015)

adorable avatar!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

So do you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

DUCKY YOU NINJA
your fun to talk too!


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 8, 2015)

Funny sig ^^


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 8, 2015)

nice avatar c:


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

your username is cute c:


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

cute avi!


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

your sig is adorable!


----------



## duckvely (Nov 8, 2015)

cute avatar and nice collectibles


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 8, 2015)

nice person


----------



## MissLily123 (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice collectibles


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 8, 2015)

Awesome signatures~


----------



## tae (Nov 8, 2015)

i like the green in your avatar.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 8, 2015)

taesaek said:


> i like the green in your avatar.



Thank you!

You have an interesting avi (in a good way)


----------



## MissLily123 (Nov 8, 2015)

Kakashi Sensei is life <33 You have good taste in Senseis XD


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 8, 2015)

XD And you have a good taste in Anime/Manga if you like watching/reading Naruto!


----------



## tae (Nov 8, 2015)

kakashi is lovely.


----------



## radioloves (Nov 8, 2015)

Beautiful profile picture x]]]]


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Your username is very unique!


----------



## Darrling (Nov 8, 2015)

great taste in dreamies /w\​


----------



## tae (Nov 8, 2015)

you have a pretty nice popsicle collectible.

ninja'd nvm.

you have a nice signature font color.


----------



## duckvely (Nov 8, 2015)

i love your siggy


----------



## tae (Nov 8, 2015)

your amount of minseok gifs ruins me.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

I think the gif in your siggy looks really cool c:


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

you are so cute


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 8, 2015)

You have a cool personality~


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

You are much cuter
Than me


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

You're a better roleplayer than me


----------



## Zane (Nov 8, 2015)

you're younger than me you'll live longer


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

Your signature is cute


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 8, 2015)

chris pratt


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

you're married to one of my best friend on here


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 8, 2015)

idk srry


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

You're pretty damn fluent in Japanese, lucky you.


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

married to one of my good friends as well


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

I like your cool avatar! Especially the cute little pink text in the corner c:


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

(Haha, thanks, Miharu made it for me)

I love your sig!! Nagisa seems cute


----------



## Damniel (Nov 9, 2015)

I like Chris Pratt.


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

At least ur avi/sig aren't shrek


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

your avi + sig is adorable!


----------



## tae (Nov 9, 2015)

pink is nice.


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 9, 2015)

cool sig!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

A great person with a terrific taste in video games.


----------



## tae (Nov 9, 2015)

is married and likes to blast his face around the place.


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

amaze avi/sig + cute username


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

I love how neat and pretty your signature is! Also, your OC (which I believe is also your current avatar) is super adorable!


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 9, 2015)

bloobloop is so bloopy and I love saying it


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

its fun posting in games with ya


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

It's fun posting anywhere with ya'.


----------



## tae (Nov 9, 2015)

its fun giving you a hard time.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 9, 2015)

dude you're savage


----------



## tae (Nov 9, 2015)

love me.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 9, 2015)

already happened long ago


----------



## tae (Nov 9, 2015)

Aerate said:


> already happened long ago



(͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
we're married


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

you have a good taste in music, a cool username and you are a nice person c:


----------



## Mao (Nov 17, 2015)

signature is amazing


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 17, 2015)

You got some impressive collectibles.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

you have good taste in anime (tokyo ghoul)


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

Your avatar is cute


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 17, 2015)

has a cute username


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 17, 2015)

Oh you must be very friendly; you didn't cyber kill me for saying you weren't "popular on tbt" despite now seeing you nearly everywhere...the downsides of being new.
...I should change that.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 17, 2015)

Your avatar is really cool! I like the tree c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

You're awesome, and really funny! Also a good writer.


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

You're a good roleplayer


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

your active, have a good username and signature ?


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 18, 2015)

deerling is pretty adorable c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 18, 2015)

You had an awesome username, and you still do.


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 18, 2015)

Excellent rper, all around cool dude


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

Your avatar is awesome ^-^


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 18, 2015)

The little egg yolk thingy in your sig is so cute


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 18, 2015)

u cute


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

you're so cool


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 18, 2015)

Your avatar is awesome.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 18, 2015)

cats <3


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

your avatar is cute


----------



## pinkpanther8 (Nov 18, 2015)

gudetama is love <3


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 18, 2015)

Your avatar is lovely :')





Ellaofdarkview said:


> Excellent rper, all around cool dude



I've never RPed in my life but thank you.


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

Your avatar is nice.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 18, 2015)

Your avatar is really adorable!


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 19, 2015)

That quote in your sig is so inspiring I need to go lie down


----------



## aericell (Nov 19, 2015)

your sig is really cool!


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 19, 2015)

I enjoy your posts c:


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 19, 2015)

youre very nice, confident and great!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

has a cool collectible.. xD idk you that well


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

seems nice, down to earth and rlly rad


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 19, 2015)

i like their signature


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

like your av and you seem nice ^^


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 19, 2015)

Still the greatest hippie turt queen after all these months.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

cool jigglypuff


----------



## jiny (Nov 19, 2015)

I like hippie turt queens.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

has a cool avatar


----------



## snowdrop (Nov 22, 2015)

I like your avatar, and the turtle in your signature is pretty cool (≧∇≦)b


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

your signature is KYOT


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 23, 2015)

youre really interesting. I just discovered you in the past 3 weeks even though you joined in Mid-July


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

has a cool collectible


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 23, 2015)

Nice avatar!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

the same, i dont see too many peeps using luigi


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 23, 2015)

Very Nice


----------



## tae (Nov 23, 2015)

always has a good attitude around the forum.


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 23, 2015)

Your Signature makes me want to fly and be free. 

Also reminds me of butterflies.


----------



## Roxi (Nov 23, 2015)

Your sig is very pretty and sweet ^-^


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 23, 2015)

Love the dancing hearts!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

really nice person as well


----------



## piichinu (Nov 23, 2015)

i cant come up with anything


----------



## tae (Nov 23, 2015)

i love you.


----------



## seliph (Nov 23, 2015)

the best


----------



## tae (Nov 23, 2015)

my son. <3

so smol

so... gay


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

piichinu said:


> i cant come up with anything



blinded by the light are we?

also rad person


----------



## piichinu (Nov 23, 2015)

more like i cant see in the dark


----------



## seliph (Nov 23, 2015)

literally always here that's some massive dedication


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 23, 2015)

I like your eggs


----------



## tae (Nov 23, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I like your eggs



r u touching kai's eggs now.

i'll fite u.

sinner.



i like ur cake.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 23, 2015)

You're a lovely person.


----------



## tae (Nov 23, 2015)

you're a lovely cry baby. ~


----------



## seliph (Nov 23, 2015)

AERATE WHAT

tae is best bro
<3


----------



## tae (Nov 23, 2015)

kai is my fav little eggo.


----------



## duckvely (Nov 23, 2015)

nice person to talk to


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 23, 2015)

Literally a user who I see almost all the time here  dedication bro


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 24, 2015)

you have a nice town with nice villagers


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

your signature is pretty


----------



## Tenshi PRime (Nov 24, 2015)

I want a plushie of your avatar and I want it nows! :3


----------



## Roxi (Nov 25, 2015)

Your avatar is cute! ^-^ I love the panda hat!


----------



## boujee (Nov 25, 2015)

You're like my da point dealer 
I also find your oc really adorable


----------



## Cloudee (Nov 25, 2015)

That cat can work that bikini really well. Quality sig xD


----------



## seliph (Nov 25, 2015)

I feel bad making pretty much the same comment but I like your sig, and Papyrus


----------



## tae (Nov 25, 2015)

ur my favorite son.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

absolutely, 100% best person on the forum. Not enough space to type why.


----------



## tae (Nov 25, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> absolutely, 100% best person on the forum. Not enough space to type why.



i really, really, reaaaaaaallllllllyyyyyy wanna know why .


----------



## seliph (Nov 25, 2015)

taesaek said:


> ur my favorite son.



.......do u even have other sons........


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

thats the best animal crossing signature I ever saw... (▰˘◡˘▰)


----------



## tae (Nov 25, 2015)

yes i have like... 10..
you, ric, liz, bambam, nicco, aerate, dave, matthew, mike, elizabeth, some kid who's cat toon is named liked.. zero or something. 

you're amazing at QRs 


ninja'd.
you have a nice, small, font.


----------



## seliph (Nov 25, 2015)

your shade game needs mad work but at least you're trying

man tae u ninja'd ur fav son


----------



## tae (Nov 25, 2015)

jinico said:


> your shade game needs mad work but at least you're trying



10/10 would marry u and be gay bros 2getha.


we can adopt sehun.


----------



## seliph (Nov 25, 2015)

taesaek said:


> 10/10 would marry u and be gay bros 2getha.
> 
> 
> we can adopt sehun.





Spoiler



View attachment 157093



also i really dont want a son who im attracted to in various ways


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

you have the nicest signature


----------



## Rasha (Nov 25, 2015)

green is a lovely colour


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 25, 2015)

Your face is a lovely facial feature.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Nov 25, 2015)

Your signature, info, and collectibles all look lovely together. (I'm a sucker for large fonts done right)


----------



## jiny (Nov 25, 2015)

Your signature is very neat.


----------



## boujee (Nov 25, 2015)

ninjad


----------



## Zane (Nov 30, 2015)

ur the bomb 乁( • ω •乁)


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 2, 2015)

You have a very cute signature.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 2, 2015)

You've always seemed pretty cool to me. Love the avatar.


----------



## crimkitty (Dec 2, 2015)

I like the Santa hat on your avatar and the snow on the signature.


----------



## Lynnedge (Dec 2, 2015)

Butch is adorable, so I like your avatar! And kitties... your name has "kitty".


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice avatar!


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 9, 2015)

That signature gets me every time


----------



## kelpy (Dec 9, 2015)

best santa avatar :]


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2015)

your avatar and signature are lovely <3


----------



## kelpy (Dec 9, 2015)

cutest dedede art I've ever seen (your avatar)
and loves penguins which is an instant +


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 14, 2015)

that username


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

Beautiful Horse Siggy


----------



## boujee (Dec 14, 2015)

Has a fair amount of enthusiasm that I find quite adorable, especially for imvu


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 14, 2015)

Your signature's the truth.


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 14, 2015)

ⓒⓞⓞⓛ ⓓⓤⓓⓔ with a cutie patootie as an avatar.


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

Azabache said:


> ⓒⓞⓞⓛ ⓓⓤⓓⓔ with a cutie patootie as an avatar.


Best Nintendo Network ID.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 14, 2015)

That's a pretty unique signature c:


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 14, 2015)

Very friendly and has nice posts.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 14, 2015)

Nice avatar


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

I see you around a lot and you're really nice c:


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 14, 2015)

You have an amazing signature that never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 14, 2015)

I really like your avatar, it's cute


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

1 word:
CHERI
ohmygod <3


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 14, 2015)

Funny avatar!


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 14, 2015)

Luigi! I like your icon a lot


----------



## jiny (Dec 14, 2015)

I like your avatar a lot c:


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

See you around tons lol


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 14, 2015)

Funny xD


----------



## jiny (Dec 14, 2015)

Cool


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 14, 2015)

You seem like a very fun person to be around, also has cute icon/collectibles :3


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 14, 2015)

Your signature is appealing.


----------



## okaimii (Dec 14, 2015)

You're cool, I guess.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 14, 2015)

Love that avatar's expression.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 14, 2015)

Very intelligent, and whimsical and witty at the same time


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 15, 2015)

Your signature is simple in a satisfying way C:


----------



## Rasha (Dec 15, 2015)

I like your username, your signature is pretty cute as well


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 15, 2015)

I like your avatar! It's cute c:


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 15, 2015)

You're cute xD


----------



## tearypastel (Dec 15, 2015)

i love your sig, lani c:


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 15, 2015)

Your OC is super cool! I love her design c:


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

Your avatar is adorable c:


----------



## lars708 (Dec 15, 2015)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> Your avatar is adorable c:



Your username is so random! I love it!


----------



## teto (Dec 15, 2015)

I love your avatar and siggy


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 15, 2015)

I like your avatar c:


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 15, 2015)

Your whole set is pretty nice~


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 15, 2015)

Your affinity for Cheri is super cute!


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

your avatar is cute c:


----------



## mugii (Dec 15, 2015)

you love undertale so therefore you are amazing


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

You told me I was amazing so you are like the bestest!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

You remind me of a very close friend of mine, so that puts you on a list of people I actually approve of :'D


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

aww thanks you! I like your user name, I loooove kangaroos!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

Thankie :'D 
Your signature is amazing. Seriously.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 16, 2015)

Your signature is so creative. It's like you were really creative.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 16, 2015)

You're really ****ing good at bass xD


----------



## teto (Dec 16, 2015)

That avatar, man.
<3


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 16, 2015)

Again with the amazing signatures. I love it!


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 16, 2015)

I wanna be friends with you because you seem really fun ;o;


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 17, 2015)

You seem very generous! Hopefully I can participate in one of your giveaways or buy something from your shop during my break.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

You seem very nice and considerate of others. I also appreciate that you take time out of your life/day to interpret others dreams. That's very generous of you.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

you lil baby you cant stop loving me


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

it's back yey

you're sweet


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> you lil baby you cant stop loving me





maybe I never did.... I like your signature and taste in music.



------------------


You're a cool person.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> maybe I never did.... I like your signature and taste in music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg u lil sht.


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 14, 2016)

Your avatar is just the cutest! <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> omg u lil sht.



I think you're a good person.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlueSkies said:


> Your avatar is just the cutest! <3



Awww, I really like your avatar!


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> I think you're a good person.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



smh done with u -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> I think you're a good person.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



she was talking about my avatar cough cough.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

I was saying "awww" to their avatar and proclaiming my liking for it. 


Also, I really like your sig.


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 14, 2016)

I like your signature! It's cool c:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank you ^-^ 
Your sig gif was really interesting to watch  I really like it. You also seem like a very nice person.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

you're preddy chill.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

You're a cool cat


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

You're a cool darth vader


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

You're a cool anteater


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

you're a cool warm hot poop


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

You're a cool explosive diarrhea...in the best way


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

lmao whut

You're a worm filled with diarrhea.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

You're a worm inside of a worm filled with diarrhea.


----------



## riummi (Jan 14, 2016)

gr8


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

super gr8


----------



## riummi (Jan 14, 2016)

super duper gr8


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

Super super duper wuper gr8, m8.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

super duper quadruple gruple gr8 d8 m8


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

You've beat me in teh dupers and supers and the gr8s...m8


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

tsk.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

Shame shame


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 14, 2016)

I like everything about you!


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

I love your signature


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 14, 2016)

i like your signature and you're super nice!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

You're you!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 14, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> You're you!



You're hilarious and I love you!! ^O^
 //you literally cheered me up i was so mad just a few minutes ago omg


----------



## riummi (Jan 14, 2016)

i like your username


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 14, 2016)

riummi said:


> i like your username



i love your username! c: 
 and your art is fantastic! >u<


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

cootie patootie


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 14, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> cootie patootie



aaayee thenk

 you love melanie martinez and anyone who loves melanie is amazing
//hey dats my name XD


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 14, 2016)

chocolatte is yummy


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

i love your avatar and sig


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 14, 2016)

Your tumblr is fab


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

You're fab!


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

<3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

<33


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

<333


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

<33333


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

<333333


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

<3333333333333


----------



## milkyi (Jan 14, 2016)

Gotta love the gif queen. <3


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

You're a good friend.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

kewlioz


----------



## Pastell (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice cat avatar :0


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

nice chicken


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice donut


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 14, 2016)

nice gif


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

nice turtle


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

nice a**


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

same~


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 17, 2016)

you're always rad. your gifs are rad and your collectibles are rad and you're just rad.


----------



## Wishii (Jan 17, 2016)

Pastel pink is the most LEGENDARY color of them all!!!!! (seriously my ultimate fav. color) 

Also you have the hair bow wig so.. *thumbs up* C:


----------



## Miii (Jan 17, 2016)

nice squirrel in a cup


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

your avatar is really pretty


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 21, 2016)

You're super cool.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

cul


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 22, 2016)

You're avatar and signature is on fleek


----------



## lars708 (Jan 22, 2016)

Your signature art is really pretty <3


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 22, 2016)

You've got some prestige going on with your bells and collectibles~


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

you make me smile.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 22, 2016)

Cool avi


----------



## Albuns (Jan 22, 2016)

You make some fun posts every now and then~


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 22, 2016)

Cute badge c:


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 22, 2016)

Your signature is really adorable!


----------



## Nekomata (Jan 22, 2016)

Your username is very cute! c:


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 22, 2016)

Your mayor or oc is adorable c:


----------



## Lumira (Jan 22, 2016)

your username is very accurate  and your signature is great!


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 22, 2016)

Your sig is effortlessly beautiful.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

Undertale is beautiful.


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

you're so awesome


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

you're really sweet. like super duper sweet.


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

you are superb


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

oh yeaaaah?
well you're even more superb.


----------



## boujee (Jan 22, 2016)

I like pasta of all sorts. Basically, I like your username


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

i love your avatar!


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 22, 2016)

You're one of the coolest basement peeps~


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 22, 2016)

youre nice


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 22, 2016)

You're pink, in a good way.
wups ninja'd


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 22, 2016)

ur black in a good way


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

you're... uh... i like your avi


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 22, 2016)

youre alright


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

you're insane. In a really cool way.


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

rad, my favourite username


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

you are really chill and funny.


----------



## hzl (Jan 22, 2016)

I like pasta


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

ur coolios


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

you're so cool omg


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 24, 2016)

You're just amazing!


----------



## okaimii (Jan 24, 2016)

You're super kind!


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

I really like your sig c:


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 26, 2016)

You were one of the first people I met on this site and you're still rad~


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

You're cool~


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

you're a darling


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Jan 26, 2016)

i love your User and pfp!


----------



## okaimii (Jan 26, 2016)

Love your signature!


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

I love your avatar


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 26, 2016)

YOU'RE SO NICE


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 26, 2016)

Your username is so cute!


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

your user title is great


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

Your username is awesome sauce


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 26, 2016)

You're the best!


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

you are a cutieee


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 26, 2016)

Your sig is so beautiful and original that I cry every time I read it, knowing mine could never match its majesticness. (/;~;\)


----------



## Albuns (Jan 26, 2016)

Heh, your siggy is adorable~


----------



## teshima (Jan 26, 2016)

You have good taste. People just don't appreciate 2008 memes anymore


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

Your username is nice


----------



## teshima (Jan 26, 2016)

all my friends r kpop stans but their biases r ugly but the dude in your icon is cute so i approve


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

your signature is great~


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

i cry everytime I read your signature :'D


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

i'm feeling much sass from the man in your siggy


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

Sassy&classy


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 26, 2016)

Gotta love that user title
Bewp


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

your signature makes me want _you_ to be the one signing my toes


----------



## tae (Jan 26, 2016)

your icon appeals to my love of monochrome aesthetic.


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

Super fantastic


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 26, 2016)

^ Supper cute avatar xD


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm super jealous of all your pretty gemstones ;o;


----------



## lars708 (Jan 27, 2016)

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> I'm super jealous of all your pretty gemstones ;o;



Your NNID is hilarious!


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Your sig quote is cheeky, I'm about that life.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 27, 2016)

I've seen you around a lot lately and you seem very unique and I wanna be your frand~


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

^ You seem nice from what I've seen so far xD


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 27, 2016)

Your username is very nice.


----------



## tae (Jan 27, 2016)

you got a purdy mouth


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 27, 2016)

i'd say the same for ur face


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

You seem like such a qt π over all <3


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

You seem nice ^


----------



## tae (Jan 27, 2016)

any fan of stitches is a qt.


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

^ Love your collectibles line up .. and your signature xD


----------



## GamingKittenCorp (Jan 28, 2016)

You're such a kind, kind person and so giving for helping others to get villagers they desire. <3


----------



## Crash (Jan 28, 2016)

if that's you in your avatar, you're really pretty + your hair is gorgeous c:​


----------



## kelpy (Jan 28, 2016)

You've always been sweet whenever I've seen you.


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Your username makes me hungry.


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

Your avatar is cute


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Your the cutie, what do you mean? Imma potato.


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 28, 2016)

Your avatar is adorable <3

edit: ninja'd

Your signature is adorable <3


----------



## lars708 (Jan 29, 2016)

Your siggy and avatar are very funny :0


----------



## teshima (Jan 29, 2016)

Sooo coordinated  also the quote in your sig is relatable


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 29, 2016)

I like your avatar


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 29, 2016)

Hey

Nice avatar


----------



## Lumira (Jan 29, 2016)

hey you're really cool


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 29, 2016)

funny sig


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

your avatar is cute


----------



## Lumira (Jan 29, 2016)

you are kayoot


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 29, 2016)

Your username is nice


----------



## Lumira (Jan 29, 2016)

your signature is cool


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

your username is pretty


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

You're awesome.


----------



## kikiiii (Jan 29, 2016)

ive loved u (and ur disturbing avatars) since 4ever tbh <33


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

you're super nice and seem super friendly to talk to


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 29, 2016)

We should talk sometime cuz I see you all the time and I think you're rad~


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

I'll shoot you a VM someday~ you seem super rad!


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 29, 2016)

yur radd


----------



## MissLily123 (Jan 31, 2016)

Cute sig


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

You're a nice friend


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 31, 2016)

Preeety cute xD


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

i don't know you but you're probably bae


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

baer


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

baest


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

Best bae


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 31, 2016)

//casually joins in

B...B-Bae...? Bae...!


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

baetch


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 31, 2016)

baebe


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jan 31, 2016)

They have good taste in games (Persona 4 Dancing All Night)


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

your signature is rad


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

you're super cool


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 31, 2016)

^ You seem very nice and goofy hahah


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

your username is so cute ~ <3


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

you're very polite ;;


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

haha you're very nice for saying i'm very polite


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 31, 2016)

yeah you're super nice :')


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

your avatar is nice


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 31, 2016)

You user title looks cute - What does it mean? xD


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

it means love!

-- your signature elephant is adorable


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

Your sig is super cute ;-;


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)

^ I like your username xD


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

Pretty cool


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)

^ Your signature gif is also decent


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

Your sig is cute


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

your.. pear collectible is nice.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

I like how you arranged your collectibles :3


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 2, 2016)

You are a basket full of fun


----------



## kelpy (Feb 2, 2016)

You're extremely funny.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

rly nice avatar and username


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

You're a really cool person!


----------



## Lumira (Feb 2, 2016)

you seem verrrry cool


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

your siggy is cuuute


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

You're super sweet.


----------



## Lumira (Feb 2, 2016)

your signature is absolutely great


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

Yours too


----------



## piske (Feb 2, 2016)

Super friendly person!


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

you got a cute simplistic signature.


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

the chibis in your signature are so cute!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 3, 2016)

your profile picture is weird *gets kicked off thread*


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

death the kid... is.... okay...


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 3, 2016)

Whoa, very asymmetrical!


----------



## Crash (Feb 3, 2016)

your avatar is really cute!​


----------



## Acruoxil (Feb 3, 2016)

you're really sweet


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 3, 2016)

^ You're really nice


----------



## Bunlily (Feb 3, 2016)

I love the elephant in your sig! It makes me smile. <3


----------



## Quagsire. (Feb 3, 2016)

I like the yummy cake.


----------



## teto (Feb 3, 2016)

You seem nice.


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

you have cute collectibles.


----------



## Crash (Feb 3, 2016)

ur the best ever :>​


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2016)

rly nice new leaf person c:


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

you remind me of someone i used to talk to a lot, and it keeps making me want to converse with you more and more. plus you're always kind and helpful around the forum.

mokou ninja'd me u brat.


i think ur a 10/10 turt lover.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 3, 2016)

You always have nice sigs :3 (idk)


----------



## jiny (Feb 3, 2016)

Issi said:


> your profile picture is weird *gets kicked off thread*



thanks!

to above: you're super friendly.


----------



## nami26 (Feb 3, 2016)

I like your avatar


----------



## Crash (Feb 4, 2016)

i haven't seen you before, but you seem cool 
you also joined TBT on my birthday so +10​


----------



## Acruoxil (Feb 4, 2016)

You're really lovely! Your posts are fun


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hothothothothot. :3 Not creepy, it's just fun to say hot real fast over and over... I haven't seen you around but looks like you've done a lot in not much time plus the anime like pics so you must be awesome!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 4, 2016)

Your Julian profile pic is mega adorable x)


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 4, 2016)

^ I like your avatar - Also, I hope you end up winning something from my giveaway ^.^


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 4, 2016)

Your sig is cute ^^


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)

Adorable avatar/sig and fun to play basement games with ^^


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)

Edit: TBT glitch


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 4, 2016)

^

thank you cx

nice and friendly and cute avatar/sig ^^


----------



## You got mail! (Feb 4, 2016)

Cute, funny (and yummy) signatures x3


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

You seem super nice!


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

cute avatar


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

siggy is gr8


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 6, 2016)

You have a really nice avi


----------



## Acruoxil (Feb 6, 2016)

Your mitten is nice


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

you're super cool


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

You're funny


----------



## Puffy (Feb 7, 2016)

You have nice collectibles.


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

Your signature is adorable <3


----------



## Lumira (Feb 8, 2016)

super cute avi


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 8, 2016)

You are a really nice person!


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 8, 2016)

You always seem super sweet around the forums~


----------



## Lumira (Feb 8, 2016)

you are super sweet <3


----------



## Puffy (Feb 8, 2016)

Your signature is cute!


----------



## jiny (Feb 8, 2016)

your nnid is cute


----------



## Lumira (Feb 9, 2016)

you cool


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 9, 2016)

Your sig is beautiful~


----------



## Puffy (Feb 9, 2016)

You have a cute avatar!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 9, 2016)

Awesome sig maker and person~


----------



## Puffy (Feb 18, 2016)

You're a really nice person


----------



## Lumira (Feb 18, 2016)

i love your signature so much


----------



## mogyay (Feb 18, 2016)

ahhhh i love ur sig, that manga is so sweet (taiyo no le right??)


----------



## Puffy (Feb 18, 2016)

Your signature is cute and simple <3


----------



## jiny (Feb 18, 2016)

your avatar is very attractive


----------



## Llust (Feb 18, 2016)

ur hot


----------



## Lumira (Feb 18, 2016)

your signature gives me feels idek why



mogyay said:


> ahhhh i love ur sig, that manga is so sweet (taiyo no le right??)



yup, you're right, it's taiyo no ie. it's such a cute manga ^^


----------



## kelpy (Feb 19, 2016)

I love your b&w aesthetic
and you're really nice to everyone


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 19, 2016)

Your username and avatar is very artistic


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 19, 2016)

Your line up looks really nice.. And I love your signature ^.^ Super cute


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 19, 2016)

You have a nicely put together signature.


----------



## jiny (Feb 19, 2016)

You are nice


----------



## tae (Feb 19, 2016)

you're a sweetie. thank you for the rose while i was away. ~


----------



## Crash (Feb 19, 2016)

always really cool, I like seeing you around c:​


----------



## jiny (Feb 19, 2016)

very nice


----------



## Puffy (Feb 19, 2016)

Radical


----------



## jiny (Feb 20, 2016)

Your avatar is nice


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 23, 2016)

ur amazingly perf


----------



## Espurr (Feb 23, 2016)

Swaggiest kitty in the 'hood.


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 23, 2016)

owl swag <3


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice 2012 meme


----------



## lars708 (Mar 2, 2016)

UR CAKES ARE TASTY <3


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

super nice


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 9, 2016)

adorable ;33 and loves JUNGKOOK <33


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 9, 2016)

You agree with the fact that Filthy Frank is fab


----------



## Tensu (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice join date... oh nvm


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

your avatar is something


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2016)

you're too nice for this forum


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Apr 9, 2016)

Love your username!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 9, 2016)

Lovely collectibles


----------



## milkyi (Apr 9, 2016)

You're a nice wife.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 9, 2016)

So are you


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Apr 10, 2016)

love your signature and avi ♥ believe in steven! haha~


----------



## jiny (Apr 10, 2016)

your tumblr is very pleasing to my eyes


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 10, 2016)

Much posts
such wow


----------



## Shawna (Apr 10, 2016)

The animals in your sig are darling! <3


----------



## jiny (Apr 11, 2016)

seems friendly!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 11, 2016)

eh, ............cool, i guess?


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice Avi


----------



## Aquari (Apr 11, 2016)

nice sig ;}


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 11, 2016)

nice collectibles


----------



## Aquari (Apr 11, 2016)

nice sprites


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 13, 2016)

You fight good


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

lol!, nice sig! XD


----------



## Shayden (Apr 13, 2016)

Nice Avatar


----------



## jiny (Apr 13, 2016)

cute avatar!


----------



## Shayden (Apr 13, 2016)

Nice signature


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

nice username!


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 13, 2016)

Nice set of candies


----------



## Daydream (Aug 13, 2016)

Nice collectibles


----------



## xara (Aug 13, 2016)

Nice username c:


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 13, 2016)

I like the picture in your signature


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 13, 2016)

nice pearl


----------



## namiieco (Aug 13, 2016)

i like your username <3


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 13, 2016)

Your avatar is stunning.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 13, 2016)

Your user title looks adorable~


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 13, 2016)

love your user title!!


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 13, 2016)

Your lineup is reaal nice


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 13, 2016)

You're a nightmare in a daydream


----------



## Aquari (Aug 13, 2016)

love that sig m9!


----------



## Whisper (Aug 13, 2016)

Nice candy collection!


----------



## Aquari (Aug 13, 2016)

adorable avi!


----------



## jiny (Aug 13, 2016)

aesthetic sig ~


----------



## Aquari (Aug 13, 2016)

cute avi!


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 13, 2016)

cute shiny swablu :3


----------



## pottingston (Aug 13, 2016)

your town sig is so cuuute


----------



## Whisper (Aug 13, 2016)

Your sig is one of the best things I have ever seen.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 13, 2016)

Awesome avatar!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 13, 2016)

Cool collectibles


----------



## jiny (Aug 13, 2016)

your fursona is rly cute


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks, I'm surprised you'd say something nice about me haha. The emoticon in your title is cute


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 13, 2016)

you are a Good Doggo


----------



## pottingston (Aug 13, 2016)

your avatar and sig are goals


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 13, 2016)

so are yours


----------



## jiny (Aug 13, 2016)

lol love ur sig


----------



## Miii (Aug 13, 2016)

The face below your user name is cute


----------



## moonford (Aug 13, 2016)

Catbug is life.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 13, 2016)

I like ur sig


----------



## Whisper (Aug 13, 2016)

Your icon is beautiful...


----------



## moonford (Aug 13, 2016)

You're fellow meme trash?
So you're automatically fabbles.


----------



## Licorice (Aug 13, 2016)

white flamingos are beautiful and you probably are too


----------



## Charlise (Aug 13, 2016)

You're honestly one of the funniest people on this forum


----------



## jiny (Aug 13, 2016)

idk your sig just made me laugh (*ﾟ∀ﾟ)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 13, 2016)

Nice person.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 14, 2016)

Really cool and chill


----------



## jiny (Aug 14, 2016)

love ur sig!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 14, 2016)

Cute face in sig


----------



## jiny (Aug 14, 2016)

again ur fursona is rly cute


----------



## Aquari (Aug 14, 2016)

nice avi!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 14, 2016)

Best birb ever


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 14, 2016)

nice fair badge!

also canada rocks


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 14, 2016)

The girl in your avatar is beautiful...


----------



## pottingston (Aug 14, 2016)

nice collectibles


----------



## Aquari (Aug 14, 2016)

nice tbt ;}


----------



## CHERRYBABY (Sep 5, 2017)

nice birthday, one day before mine


----------



## hamster (Sep 5, 2017)

nice username, it's cute


----------



## KimixD (Sep 5, 2017)

really nice profile picture and name ^^


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 5, 2017)

Avatar is of course, cute


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 5, 2017)

I love your Callie and Marie theme!


----------



## Bcat (Sep 5, 2017)

should be arrested for being too stinking cute


----------



## mogyay (Sep 5, 2017)

all the pink makes me feel happy ty ily


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm loving those glow wands.


----------



## stellabelly (Sep 6, 2017)

I love all


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 6, 2017)

Oof, this is a hard one (We got a new one in our hands!)

Um... Your compliment is good? (Lawl)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 6, 2017)

Your avatar makes me smile.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice avatar.


----------



## squidpops (Sep 8, 2017)

I love the caption below your username "Top Percentage Rattata" !


----------



## kelpy (Sep 8, 2017)

oof ur username is really cutie


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 8, 2017)

Surfing Pikachu is so cute!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2017)

really liked that super mario kart retro av/sig you had, my fav mario kart after 64


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 8, 2017)

That's a nice Green Fair Pinwheel. c:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheila said:


> really liked that super mario kart retro av/sig you had, my fav mario kart after 64



64 IS THE BEST MARIO KART

But seriously...

That collectible lineup, even though it looks like it wouldn't really work, you make it work. Bravo.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2017)

(yes it is)

i know i made that hippie chain chomp but i love it too much xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheila said:


> i know i made that hippie chain chomp but i love it too much xD


Ikr every time I look at it I just wanna bust out laughing cause it's so gr64 xDD


----------



## Bcat (Sep 8, 2017)

thoughtful, sweet, and a lover of star trek. what's not to like???


----------



## Rabirin (Sep 8, 2017)

You always have the best collectibles and best memes.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 8, 2017)

sweetie pie and a total cutie!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2017)

cool bean


----------



## Rabirin (Sep 8, 2017)

Very chilled in the best way.


----------



## tifachu (Sep 8, 2017)

Your tumblr is aesthetic and your line-up is very cute & colorful


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 8, 2017)

Everything about you is kawaii, from your art to your collectibles.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2017)

Made her sig too overstimulating xDDD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 8, 2017)

How is that a compliment?  Lol she's a moldy ramen-eater who lives in a dumpster but I like her anyway.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> How is that a compliment?  Lol she's a moldy ramen-eater who lives in a dumpster but I like her anyway.



You know me too well


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2017)

good choice in title and avatar


----------



## Chick (Sep 9, 2017)

The best bargainer. 
It went from a shipping fee from Seven hundred and seventy seven dollars to free shipping.
For a ticket to Australia for the best senators.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 9, 2017)

I can't really relate to what you just said, but OK!
I love dem chicks. Easter Eggs for days would make it so much better ;P


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 9, 2017)

Callie and Marie are awesome!


----------



## Shayden (Sep 9, 2017)

good sense of humor!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 9, 2017)

Cute avatar!


----------



## Zane (Sep 10, 2017)

I looove the colors you got going on rn with the collectibles + your sig


----------



## squidpops (Sep 10, 2017)

your avatar is adorable!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 10, 2017)

Your avatar is Marshal.  I love you.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 10, 2017)

I love your avatar!


----------



## Bcat (Sep 10, 2017)

v nice person


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2017)

cool bean


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 10, 2017)

good taste in music


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 10, 2017)

Good taste in usernames!


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 10, 2017)

you've good a good sense of humor and are pretty nice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 10, 2017)

Your username makes me smile every time I see it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 10, 2017)

Cute signature!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm super jelly of your yoshi egg...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 10, 2017)

Nice collectibles you got there.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 10, 2017)

that's one really nice signature there


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2017)

Your avatar is so adorable lol


----------



## Bcat (Sep 10, 2017)

Very sweet and thoughtful


----------



## Aquari (Sep 10, 2017)

Thats a nice hot and glam feather you have there.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 10, 2017)

I like your green collectibles


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 10, 2017)

Love your signature, especially the autumn themed one! Nice c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 10, 2017)

I like the images you put in that spoiler


----------



## Bcat (Sep 10, 2017)

Careful! There's a flea trying to snack on your beautiful collection of feathers!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2017)

I love your glam feather omggg TT_TT


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 12, 2017)

Neat collectibles ^.^


----------



## Bcat (Sep 12, 2017)

dat glowwand tho


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 12, 2017)

Your collectibles are all nice! (I couldn't think of anything else ;-; )


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2017)

I know I've used this before but your avatar is just so precious and I love it.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 13, 2017)

sweet new eggies


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2017)

Your aesthetic is so nice to look at.


----------



## Arjh (Sep 17, 2017)

Love your signature and comment under username


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2017)

I like the Sanrio villagers in your avatar.


----------



## FleuraBelle (Sep 17, 2017)

Your mayor is very pretty and those signatures look amazing ♡


----------



## Drokmar (Sep 17, 2017)

That user icon is unspeakably adorable!!


----------



## Arjh (Sep 17, 2017)

Love your signature


----------



## Bcat (Sep 17, 2017)

way more than 'just a nobody'


----------



## Ackee (Sep 17, 2017)

your icon + sig is really cute!!


----------



## Bcat (Sep 17, 2017)

Lots of good underrated villagers in your town!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2017)

Damn that's a nice Glam Feather gurllll.


----------



## Arjh (Sep 17, 2017)

Great username


----------



## kelpy (Sep 17, 2017)

good taste in villagers & ur town name is cool c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2017)

I like your Tetris Grid!


----------



## Arjh (Sep 18, 2017)

Your avatar is really cute!


----------



## tifachu (Sep 18, 2017)

Cute villagers in your icon! 

Also those emojis are some of the best


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Sep 18, 2017)

You make adorable art~


----------



## Bcat (Sep 18, 2017)

you're a very good ninja


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2017)

You're so friendly and sweet. c:


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 18, 2017)

I love that cat... (I don't even know who he is lol)


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Sep 18, 2017)

I like your avatar+sig ^^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2017)

Your art is very cute.


----------



## kelpy (Sep 18, 2017)

ur the biggest marshal fangirl ive ever seen
#1 
and its lovely : D


----------



## Warrior (Sep 18, 2017)

Fantastic name and avi combo!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2017)

What an adorable signature!


----------



## Bcat (Sep 18, 2017)

always super nice to everyone!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2017)

Sweeter than her collectibles.


----------



## Arjh (Sep 19, 2017)

Great selection of villagers in both towns, I'll definitely have to visit both dream addresses.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 19, 2017)

I like your avatar


----------



## Bcat (Sep 19, 2017)

lovely signatures!


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 19, 2017)

Great taste in cartoons!


----------



## Bcat (Sep 19, 2017)

excellent taste in cartoons


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 19, 2017)

Is very sweet :'>


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 19, 2017)

Is sweet and has a fun signature/collectible bar


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 19, 2017)

Cute and simple collectibles line up :3


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 19, 2017)

Lovely demonic bunny ;3


----------



## Arjh (Sep 19, 2017)

One of my fave signatures on tbt


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 19, 2017)

Love your town villagers and your avatar


----------



## Arjh (Sep 19, 2017)

Love your username and avatar


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 19, 2017)

Nice person


----------



## Bcat (Sep 19, 2017)

v fresh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 19, 2017)

You have such a wonderful personality. c:


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 19, 2017)

I love your posts :3


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 19, 2017)

Your chill, really good avatar


----------



## Ackee (Sep 19, 2017)

a cool person + you have really good villagers in your town


----------



## Yuzu (Sep 19, 2017)

your pokemon trainer avi is so cute ;; signature icon too!


----------



## Ackee (Sep 19, 2017)

also has a very cute avi/sig + is a very talented artist!


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 19, 2017)

really nice person/ great active member of the forums for only joining 3 days ago!


----------



## Yuzu (Sep 19, 2017)

You have a Great Username
jk you have a really dope signature : )


----------



## peniny (Sep 20, 2017)

your art is so good!!! 
i'm definitely interested in getting some work from you whenever your shop re-opens!


----------



## kelpy (Sep 20, 2017)

nice sig & name~


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 20, 2017)

Nice avatar!  Bee and Puppycat, right?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 20, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Nice avatar!  Bee and Puppycat, right?



I believe so. I actually kinda loved that show back then. To bad it ended early.

Cute avatar and really colorful Sig. Always catches my eyes for some reason.


----------



## Arjh (Sep 20, 2017)

Your avatar is fantastic, I love it like your signature!


----------



## Ackee (Sep 20, 2017)

you have a really pretty town name + good villagers in your town!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 21, 2017)

Nice selection of villagers!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 21, 2017)

That avatar is so precious hhhh


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 21, 2017)

Cant get used to the fact that your a N64 Fan! What happened to your signature ;p


----------



## Arjh (Sep 21, 2017)

Love the message under username


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 23, 2017)

Not a nobody for sure


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 23, 2017)

I love the cute unicorn you have as your avatar.


----------



## stellabelly (Sep 23, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Oof, this is a hard one (We got a new one in our hands!)
> 
> Um... Your compliment is good? (Lawl)



I love the Image Beautiful Creativity.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 23, 2017)

I can't really tell what your personality will be like, But I'm pretty sure your nice! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Cascade (Sep 23, 2017)

You're cool if you love Splatoon :3


----------



## Aderyn (Sep 23, 2017)

you are VERY cool if you love splatoon


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 23, 2017)

I can respect a lover of The Simpsons.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 23, 2017)

I love how the flea in your inventory so perfectly sticks out lol good job


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 23, 2017)

I appreciate it when people are jealous of my collectibles.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 23, 2017)

Lol how did you get jealousy out of that uhhhhhhh

I have no comment


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2017)

cool beatles bean


----------



## Aderyn (Sep 23, 2017)

i'm vegetarian so i can respect a hippie <3


----------



## Ackee (Sep 23, 2017)

very nice avi/sig + good taste in tv shows


----------



## Bcat (Sep 23, 2017)

Great villager choices!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 23, 2017)

Lovin that glam feather

I will admit that I am jealous of it lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 23, 2017)

Loving that complete arcade collectible thing you've got going on.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 23, 2017)

houses + sweet feather = <3 <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 23, 2017)

Your collectible lineup is very satisfying to look at. c:


----------



## niicokii (Sep 23, 2017)

your avatar is so cute! and your collectibles


----------



## Shayden (Sep 23, 2017)

you voted pie on the cake vs pie thread and thats admirable ok pie is the only option here


----------



## Bcat (Sep 23, 2017)

such a cute avi


----------



## Ackee (Sep 23, 2017)

a very sweet person!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 23, 2017)

A very talkative person


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2017)

really digging ya avatar+sig set man


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2017)

The best hippie turt queen around.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2017)

cool bean


----------



## Aderyn (Sep 24, 2017)

sheila is a v nice name


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 24, 2017)

A very cool drunk Bart (lol)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2017)

What an adorable avatar!


----------



## Pearls (Sep 24, 2017)

Marshal's my fave so I love the Marshal theme <3


----------



## Ackee (Sep 24, 2017)

has a cool set of collectibles + a cute avi/sig


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 24, 2017)

Not a bad Sig! (Here's some advice. Use the [*Center](Signature)[*/Center] to center out your signature, 
Remember to remove the asterisks! (*)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2017)

Your dedication to Splatoon is admirable. c:


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 24, 2017)

Thx. Your dedication to marshal is too much for me ;-;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2017)

Hey, hey.  This is a compliment thread.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 24, 2017)

Why arent the marie and callie squirrels next to each other hhhhh

Nice new sig!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 24, 2017)

Your change of avatar is cool ;P


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 25, 2017)

That gif in your profile pic is just simply fantastic, not to mention the  seemingly overnight change over from a wolf aesthetic to this amazing splatoon aesthetic!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 25, 2017)

Gotta dig that classic vibe of a fellow tbter.

I still love wolves truly... Then I saw Splatoon 2, and I fell instantly in love with it. I just wish I had a Nintendo switch and the game to complete my dream ;-;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 26, 2017)

You're the most adorable Splatoon fangirl here.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 26, 2017)

*cough* *BOI*

Probably one of the only marshal fan girls in the forums


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 26, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> *cough* *BOI*



I died reading this

You're my fav splatoon fanboi lol


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 26, 2017)

Legit one of the nicest thing someone has ever said to me in a while. Life sucks.

Secret Nintendo Agent who's secretly a hippie

- - - Post Merge - - -

This avatar brings back memories... And its only been three months lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 27, 2017)

Oh geez.  Sorry!  I never would've guessed you were a boy.  Whatever.  That makes your dedication even cuter.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 27, 2017)

Your new digs are adorable! Especially diamonds!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

Chill tbter. I can't believe no one read my "About me" yet ;-;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm sorry!  I try not to assume gender but I was so sure...I'll be sure to either read people's About Me or just not assume at all next time.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

Its alright... I'm not pointing it out, but what gave out the impression that I was a female? Lol.

Good aesthetic overall, very chill :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 27, 2017)

Well...the name Hayden is typically a girl's name, right?  And the whole Callie and Marie thing was kinda feminine.  Not that guys can't like them, too!  Anyways, I'll drop it.  Sorry again!

9/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

Lol, in that sudden panic you thought this was the aesthetic thread.

Thoughtful about others,


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 27, 2017)

honestly one of the nicest users on the forums, always super chill to interact with on the basement threads, and that Splatoon aesthetic is great


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

One of the regular people I see on the forums, you were posting left and right when I first joined. Now I'm the post king.
Very easy to get along with, Funny and chill


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 27, 2017)

Forgives easily. ;u;


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

Insta-reply
Very nice, funny at the most unexpected times


----------



## Espurr (Sep 27, 2017)

I heartily approve of the pfp


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

I heartily approve of your aesthetic


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 28, 2017)

(Struggling to not make a self-comment) bump!


----------



## Zane (Sep 28, 2017)

gives off positive vibes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 28, 2017)

What cool collectibles!


----------



## Bcat (Sep 28, 2017)

cutie puh-too-tie


----------



## Espurr (Sep 28, 2017)

a

you were nice to me a few months ago maybe
I appreciate that I think


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 28, 2017)

We have history.  I like you.


----------



## Huseyin (Sep 28, 2017)

I like your signatures. Nicely made.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 28, 2017)

new people are great!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 28, 2017)

One of my favorite people. <3


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 28, 2017)

One of the only tbters here who like to hang out in the basement 24/7

Extremely nice and friendly.
(How come we havent become friends yet?)


----------



## Huseyin (Sep 28, 2017)

Nice Avatar!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 28, 2017)

Newbies are cool!  You should get yourself an avatar and signature.


----------



## Huseyin (Sep 28, 2017)

I like your name. Marshall is one of my fav animals. 


(Also I don't know how to add those.)


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 28, 2017)

Sucks signatures dont work on a chromebook, but at least my gif does :3

What more can I compliment? 

Edit: NO I GOT NINJA'D


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 28, 2017)

Huseyin said:


> I like your name. Marshall is one of my fav animals.
> 
> 
> (Also I don't know how to add those.)



When you figure out how to edit your signature you should seriously consider one of the N64/SM64 variety. It's the best way to go.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 28, 2017)

**When your trying to advertise your local N64 junkiness**
*cough*

One of the regulars here who is fun to chat with. :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 28, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> **When your trying to advertise your local N64 junkiness**
> *cough*
> 
> One of the regulars here who is fun to chat with. :3


//dead//
I'm a N64 junkie and proud lol

Why are you not on my friend list omg


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> //dead//
> I'm a N64 junkie and proud lol
> 
> Why are you not on my friend list omg



because reasons? lol. (I refresh too much to the point that I buzzed straight to your like before you even made a post. ROFL)


----------



## Bcat (Sep 28, 2017)

The finest of calamari


----------



## Paxx (Sep 28, 2017)

you're one of a kind! c:


----------



## Bcat (Sep 28, 2017)

Gorgeous sig!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 28, 2017)

still super jelly of that glam feather


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 28, 2017)

Darn. I was going to post if it werent for me for taking a practice test for math.

What a Ninja

- - - Post Merge - - -

CAUGHT YOUR LIKE.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 28, 2017)

Good doodle


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 28, 2017)

Oh boy, the cat is here.

A regular here that is easy to chat with.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 28, 2017)

Great to see a frequently-posting user who's newer and active, along as fantastic to talk to and just an overall chill dude


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 28, 2017)

Same to you, boy-o


----------



## Espurr (Sep 28, 2017)

Near-total stranger but a neato person none the less


----------



## Adonis-Sun (Sep 28, 2017)

Nice person, has a cute avatar. I like the Okami-Den reference


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 29, 2017)

Cute kicks avatar and Signature,


----------



## BlueOceana (Sep 29, 2017)

Cute avatar!


----------



## hamster (Sep 29, 2017)

nice siggy


----------



## Sloom (Sep 29, 2017)

I just sat there watching Pooh watching a bee for a few minutes.

is that even a compliment?


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Sep 29, 2017)

LOLZ sure is *thumbs up you get*
NNID you are funny :-D


----------



## BlueOceana (Sep 29, 2017)

You play trio of towns too! We should go to the island together, let me know if you are in need of anything! Just pm me.


----------



## squidpops (Sep 29, 2017)

Your signature/icon is super cute!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2017)

cool username


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 29, 2017)

Your luck was unparalleled when it came to summoning Chrom


----------



## Huseyin (Sep 29, 2017)

You have berkut as avatar and signature <3. I love him.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 29, 2017)

always good to see new faces!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2017)

is he cool? 

ye he is

im mary poppins yall


----------



## Bcat (Sep 29, 2017)

world's greatest hippie


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 29, 2017)

IM BACK! (After going through a bell tree fair dream and waking up late for school)

Lazy cat who hangs around the forums


----------



## WordKnight (Sep 29, 2017)

Your avatar is very cute.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 29, 2017)

Your username is pretty rad


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 29, 2017)

I seriously love your collectibles. Your avatar is nice as well


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 29, 2017)

I really like your pretty birthstones!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 30, 2017)

Love them eggs and sigs, overall nice person!


----------



## AngelBunny (Sep 30, 2017)

love your passion for splatoon


----------



## Zane (Sep 30, 2017)

your username is cute


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 1, 2017)

Your aesthetic is pleasing to the eye.  Also, nice Fresh Feather my dude.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 1, 2017)

Your aesthetic is too colorful ;-;


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Oct 1, 2017)

love the splatoon


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 1, 2017)

I cant really tell, is that cinnamaroll? My bad, I have no idea what it is ;-;

Love your avatar,  and your title that goes along with it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 1, 2017)

You changed from Splatoon to Undertale?  No worries, I can dig that.


----------



## Haskell (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks for acknowledging I exist on AC last night. 

Sorry. I was plot scouting and such... changing 3DS time and all. lol


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 1, 2017)

What's with whatever that kid (idk his name)

Overall thread starter (again)


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 1, 2017)

Fantastic user, frequent poster, and great aesthetic as always


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 1, 2017)

Dont make me blush, 

Super annoying to deal with when it comes to number threads, but overall a *great* person -.-


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 2, 2017)

Puns, and hey, posting 240 times in one day is quite an accomplishment, even if it is mostly because of that hot-drink counting thread


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 2, 2017)

Yeah, especially when I was going against a 2v1 -.-

Its people like us that make the forums alive :3


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 2, 2017)

Even if it was literally just a few people, there's no limits to the power of low-quality high-efficiency basement posts
Hey, if it adds to the big post counter in the sidebar, it helps to work for me


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 2, 2017)

Lol same here


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 2, 2017)

Super friendly and a competitive Basement poster.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 2, 2017)

looking adorbs for fall!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 2, 2017)

The Bell Tree's sweetie pie.


----------



## tae (Oct 2, 2017)

you've got cute autumn aesthetic


----------



## Eudial (Oct 2, 2017)

very cute signature!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 2, 2017)

Your signatures are very cute as well. c:


----------



## Eudial (Oct 2, 2017)

Your love for Marshal is out of this world!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 2, 2017)

I like your sigs, ya dig?


----------



## Bcat (Oct 2, 2017)

the most freshalicious


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 2, 2017)

The most delicate of cat delicacies


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 2, 2017)

Could totally be a relative of Callie and Marie.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 2, 2017)

I'm way too introverted to be a relative of them, just a really big fan (besides, I'm socially awkward. What can I do?)

encouraging and friendly user on the forums


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 2, 2017)

Nice Avatar.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 2, 2017)

Nice avatar as well


----------



## Bcat (Oct 2, 2017)

i see ur pink and green birthstones. cute


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 2, 2017)

Those are some fineeee collectibles.


----------



## Flare (Oct 3, 2017)

I really like your current aesthetic!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 3, 2017)

Why am I still awake? Funny aesthetic ;3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2017)

Very sweet and active!


----------



## Arjh (Oct 3, 2017)

Username, signature and badges are amazing


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2017)

Cute avatar!


----------



## tae (Oct 3, 2017)

you've got a cute icon.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2017)

I love those feathers.


----------



## wizard (Oct 3, 2017)

I love your new avatar and signature.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 3, 2017)

I love your goat avatar


----------



## Paxx (Oct 3, 2017)

you are a cool person


----------



## Arjh (Oct 3, 2017)

Cool signature


----------



## dedenne (Oct 3, 2017)

Ugh got ninja'd
Nice avi


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 3, 2017)

Nice avi as well


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2017)

Your Splatoon signature by A r i a n e is super cute!


----------



## allainah (Oct 3, 2017)

the coloring you did on your sig text is very cute c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2017)

What a kawaii Halloween aesthetic!


----------



## Bcat (Oct 3, 2017)

Finer than pine


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2017)

The most fabulous birch on the block.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 3, 2017)

very....._passionate_ about Marshal, which I guess is a great thing


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2017)

Very cool, very chill.


----------



## Hipster (Oct 3, 2017)

A fangirl of a great villager!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 3, 2017)

One time I was browsing the forums a few years ago and I saw some random post by you and I remember how jealous I was of your username lol


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 3, 2017)

New avatar that looks a bit ridiculous :3


----------



## mitfy (Oct 3, 2017)

I love your crescent glow wand collectible!! :0

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoops, Hayden got to it before me


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 3, 2017)

Get Papyrus'd, lol.

Gotta love that avi


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm more of a Sans fan myself, but anyone who likes Undertale is A+.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 3, 2017)

I literally just got into undertale. i probably should have watched the genocide run BEFORE the pacifist ending, now it makes me scared to even touch it.
Currently watching a 5 hour video of the pacifist run, just ended Papyrus's date with frisk. I just couldnt resist those eyes lol


----------



## mitfy (Oct 3, 2017)

love your avatar, too! undertale's such a great game


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> I literally just got into undertale. i probably should have watched the genocide run BEFORE the pacifist ending, now it makes me scared to even touch it.
> Currently watching a 5 hour video of the pacifist run, just ended Papyrus's date with frisk. I just couldnt resist those eyes lol



I watched Undertale the Musical.  Hours well spent.  I hate the genocide route.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 3, 2017)

You just got a birthstone makeover... Cool!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 4, 2017)

Literally just ran into this part, Already painstakingly made a sig for it :3

9.5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 4, 2017)

Lol!  "BOI.  M8.  YOU BROKE MY WINDOW."


----------



## tae (Oct 4, 2017)

you've got pretty birthstones!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 4, 2017)

I don't know what that creature in your signature is, but it's cute!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 4, 2017)

Your new sigs fit in with halloween


----------



## Arjh (Oct 4, 2017)

Brilliant signature


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 4, 2017)

Your Avatar looks pretty nice!


----------



## Arjh (Oct 4, 2017)

Cute avatar and cool signature


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 4, 2017)

Cute avatar!


----------



## Arjh (Oct 4, 2017)

Love the new Halloween themed signature


----------



## Bcat (Oct 4, 2017)

sweet p


----------



## Aderyn (Oct 4, 2017)

i'm from the Uk, and that's cool


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 4, 2017)

Chill Bart


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 4, 2017)

I have utmost respect for your love of Undertale.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 4, 2017)

You seriously need to stop complimenting me so much, my bones are rattling ;-;

Setting that aside, I think I got you hooked on undertale rofl


----------



## Bcat (Oct 4, 2017)

papyrus is a good noodle and so r u


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 4, 2017)

Cuter than that lineup. c;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Haydenv019 said:


> You seriously need to stop complimenting me so much, my bones are rattling ;-;
> 
> Setting that aside, I think I got you hooked on undertale rofl



Also nope I liked it way before I knew you did lol.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hmm... I wonder :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 5, 2017)

Nice signature!  It made me smile.


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 5, 2017)

Cute  CHRISTMAS sigs!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 5, 2017)

You took Tia losing very well.


----------



## Arjh (Oct 5, 2017)

You're a really cool person


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 5, 2017)

That's a cute avatar. c:


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 6, 2017)

I love apples as much as your new avatar :3


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 6, 2017)

*when you keep posting on all the threads*

*Cough* Active tbt'er in the forums, nice avatar


----------



## Arjh (Oct 6, 2017)

One of the coolest signatures on tbt


----------



## tae (Oct 6, 2017)

such a cute icon!


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 6, 2017)

You are a great cop


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 6, 2017)

Your a good birb that worships kracko


----------



## buniichu (Oct 6, 2017)

Wuv ur signature! ♥


----------



## Arjh (Oct 6, 2017)

Your signature and avatar as so cute!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 6, 2017)

Oml, I've been ninja'd
I like your cute avatar


----------



## buniichu (Oct 6, 2017)

Thank chu . I wuv that rainbow dolphin ♥

- - - Post Merge - - -

And callie and marie too ♥


----------



## tae (Oct 6, 2017)

your username is quite cute!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 6, 2017)

Your avatar and collectible lineup is nice


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 6, 2017)

I like the birthstones to rep Callie and marie


----------



## buniichu (Oct 6, 2017)

I like the feathers that matches ur bird thing. But its it's cute! ヾ(＠⌒▽⌒＠)ﾉ


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 6, 2017)

Adorable signature!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 6, 2017)

Why, your eyes are like sapphires, sparkling so bright.


----------



## tae (Oct 6, 2017)

love dat creepy gif set up you always got going


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 6, 2017)

I like that your birthstones match your aesthetic.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 6, 2017)

I love your fall aesthetic!


----------



## Arjh (Oct 6, 2017)

Such a cute avatar!!!!!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 6, 2017)

Your user title kinda made me snicker


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 6, 2017)

Love love love your signature!


----------



## Bcat (Oct 6, 2017)

cutest lil' punkin in the patch


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 6, 2017)

Nicest cat in the batch


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 6, 2017)

Sweetest squid to ever kid.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 6, 2017)

Quietiest Squirrel of the bunch

Fixed :3


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 6, 2017)

Crunchiest calamari in the basket


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 6, 2017)

That is the sexiest signature I've ever seen.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 6, 2017)

A lot better than most marshal fangirls


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 6, 2017)

You're really generous and seem like a really friendly person from what I've seen ♡


----------



## Maycee (Oct 6, 2017)

You were welcoming to me when I joined the site yesterday c:


----------



## moonford (Oct 6, 2017)

Your avatar and username are cute.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm liking the IT theme.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 6, 2017)

I like the change to the Halloween-ish aesthetic


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 6, 2017)

generally nice person, doesn't seem to conflict in anything here 



I'm sorry for making you guys try to compliment a monster  im horrible


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 6, 2017)

You aren't horrible! From what i've seen, you haven't done anything wrong


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 6, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> You aren't horrible! From what i've seen, you haven't done anything wrong



Check Brewster's Cafe and you'll think differently.

For compliment: dang your profile makes you look waaay more experienced here than your join date


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 6, 2017)

You're not horrible.  Everyone's gonna have a problem with everyone on the Internet.  You've been pretty nice to me.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 6, 2017)

I know you're not gonna hate me or anything for that since you're not that kind of person, but really quite some people there are mad at me still talking about what I said on unrelated threads  but thanks for understanding....


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 6, 2017)

I legit dont know what happened!

Compliment: **ERROR* *COULD NOT LOAD COMPLIMENT* *SOURCE OF PROBLEM FOUND:
WHITE DOG STOLEN TEXT* *


----------



## Paxx (Oct 6, 2017)

guess what?
everyone is beautiful on this thread


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 6, 2017)

you joined a month before my 12th birthday!  your signature is cool too


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 6, 2017)

That pumpkin pixel is so cute! cx


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 6, 2017)

I like that marshal is sitting on a trunk, I can JUST barely see it, lol.
I'm legit, thinking of making my avatar a gif (Tweak the image a bit so you can see Marie chewing on popcorn and the lines from the screen are moving ;p)


----------



## Maycee (Oct 6, 2017)

I seriously love all the Callie and Marie in your avatar/sig! I never played Splatoon but I love Callie and Marie ahaha. You also seem like a very active member here, and your posts are pretty interesting to read!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 7, 2017)

I love the light, dreamy colours in your avatar


----------



## Maycee (Oct 7, 2017)

Your user title and the pixel in your sig are adorable c:


----------



## Arjh (Oct 7, 2017)

Your username and title are cute


----------



## Sloom (Oct 7, 2017)

There are no vowels in their username, which is disgusting, but I decided to look past that, and I suppose the emojis in the signature are okay. This isn't an easy game.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

Bloody hell I just got ninja'd.

I love your "face reveal" rofl


----------



## Arjh (Oct 7, 2017)

That's cause they're just my initials


----------



## Sloom (Oct 7, 2017)

You didn't compliment the user above you.

You're awesome at this game!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

Calm down y'all, its just a game. Y'all not forced to compliment!
Both y'all are nice, just on the wrong foot


----------



## Aderyn (Oct 7, 2017)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

splatoon is good


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

(Help me)
Drunk Bart is Cool Bart


----------



## Arjh (Oct 7, 2017)

Your username, town name and sig are all great


----------



## Maycee (Oct 7, 2017)

I like your avatar ans signature emojis


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

Like your avatar  (Its really hard to rate when you only have a avatar ;-; )


----------



## Arjh (Oct 7, 2017)

A nice person.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 7, 2017)

excellent choice of villagers!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

I love your collectibles my fluffy cat


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 7, 2017)

I love all that Splatoon fanart, super cute!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

Good aesthetic overall


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 7, 2017)

I like your Chocolate Cake!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 7, 2017)

that feather really matches the fall vibe in your avatar


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

Signature Gif is still cute


----------



## Bcat (Oct 7, 2017)

your cake/birthstone lineup is understated, yet adorable and fits perfectly with your aesthetic


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 7, 2017)

You should feel bad for having such a beautiful lineup.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 7, 2017)

Oh man I was gonna compliment your undertale pic but it's gone... T_T


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 7, 2017)

Fixed!  I'm very jealous of all your arcade collectibles.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

Having a hint of undertale makes me smile.
I'm half thinking of putting a spoiler with my "amazing" gif I made about undertake


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 7, 2017)

You totally should!  You're honestly such a nice person and a joy to have around the forums.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 7, 2017)

You're not annoying like a lot of Marshal fangirls


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You totally should!  You're honestly such a nice person and a joy to have around the forums.



I already got shut down for putting that gif up.
I'm really lazy to resize my images then putting It back on Imgur, etc.
YOLO.

Also, nice squirrel to have around the forums to cheer people up like me


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

i was trying to unglitch it but now i gotta compliment you again... hurrrr....

you’re really active here? like almost too active?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 8, 2017)

Hey, you're pretty active yourself, especially for just joining


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

Your occasionally here, you busy or somethin?
Really chill user in the forums


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 8, 2017)

Yeah, got busy right there, and yup, pretty much the same for you as always


----------



## moonford (Oct 8, 2017)

You have a great username.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2017)

It's really cool how you put the balloon emojis on the corners of your signature.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 8, 2017)

You signature is so cool :3 the undertale part is cute too!

(also who the hell put those tags)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2017)

Your username is so cute!  (Also I don't know, I added the "I'm gonna report you" one)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm not a fan of marshal but that avi is so precious hhh


----------



## Bcat (Oct 8, 2017)

tetris grid+arcade collectibles = <3<3<3


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Loving the pink aesthetic!!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

Oh God look who's back


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

At least I managed to go offline and get some hecking sleep


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

I got three hours of sleep and I feel refreshed lololol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2017)

cool avatar and sig


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2017)

Cool psychedelic avatar!


----------



## Bcat (Oct 8, 2017)

Thems some nice Christmas collectibles ya got thar


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 8, 2017)

Aaaaaaa I love those feathers and the lineup!!! So jelly


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 8, 2017)

Cool collectibles and signature.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

You seem like a really sweet, kind person ^^


----------



## Zane (Oct 8, 2017)

i like ur aesthetic


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 8, 2017)

Your aesthetic is nice too! I wish I had those rainbow feathers >:O


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 8, 2017)

your signatures are really cute!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

I love your new avatar


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 8, 2017)

ur so cool, orange you glad I gave you a free collectible?!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2017)

That is one of the cutest signatures I've ever seen.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

Still cute aesthetic as always  (better than mine, anywas)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2017)

Lol no way your aesthetic is perfect.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Oct 9, 2017)

that's a cute avatar


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

Your username is cute ^^


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm liking that siggy


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 9, 2017)

You look quite swaggy.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Oct 9, 2017)

Like your user I *LOVE* umm like unicors.
Like that you got Lobo in your collection *lobo fan*


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

You’re an awesome gamer.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 9, 2017)

Kawaii signature!


----------



## wizard (Oct 9, 2017)

I like your signature.


----------



## tae (Oct 9, 2017)

ur avatar blep goat is adorable.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice aesthetic. Can I take you tbt pls


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 9, 2017)

Like your sigs 

Hey, its not fair you get to ask for her tbt when I'm over here with 1.5k that actually DONATES to people, while your over here with a pinky and a candy egg, AND 5K!


----------



## tae (Oct 9, 2017)

i'm not a girl.

but i do love your pink & green aesthetic you've got going.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Oct 9, 2017)

Like your sig reminds me of a movie that I think I saw, cant remember the name


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 9, 2017)

tae said:


> i'm not a girl.
> 
> but i do love your pink & green aesthetic you've got going.



Im so sorry! I've had those moments where Ive been called the wrong gender. ;-;

Also, like your avatar awesome gamer!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I should start checking the "About Me"s before I start assuming people's gender -.-


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 9, 2017)

*Raises hand* You've forgiven me for that, right?  Lol your whole aesthetic is perfect.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 9, 2017)

Yeah, I forgave you for that, lol.
You haven't even seen what I still plan for my collectible line up, let alone tweaking my aesthetic


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 10, 2017)

By far the cutest squid sisters fanboy.


----------



## Zane (Oct 10, 2017)

ur cool


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Oct 10, 2017)

LOVE THEM WANDS

Looks like the Kiki-Lala
Sailor Moon :-D 

I like cresents


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Converting acorns to bells... You'd be rich!

(When you cringe every time you hear the word cute ;-; )


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 10, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> (When you cringe every time you hear the word cute ;-; )



cutecutecutecutecutecuetecuteucteuctyeteucgshajjmcjcjdjskk

I like how you didn't throw the orange I gave you out


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

I love talking with ya, and also your signature is so well organized ;w;


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 10, 2017)

your aesthetic is still so cutecutecutecutecutecute


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 10, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Converting acorns to bells... You'd be rich!
> 
> (When you cringe every time you hear the word cute ;-; )



Ugh I just keep screwing up with you, don't I?  Correction: by far the coolest squid sisters fanboy.

@~Unicorn~: Have I mentioned how much I like your username?


----------



## Flare (Oct 10, 2017)

Nice eggs on your sidebar!


----------



## kelpy (Oct 10, 2017)

omg best avi and sig theme ever im


----------



## Bcat (Oct 10, 2017)

ur a good ninja


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Ur a good puppy cat.

Im a bigger ninja :3


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

You’re the best ninja (other than me of course) lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 10, 2017)

I like your pastel aesthetic. c:


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

I love your avatar~


----------



## Bcat (Oct 10, 2017)

precious aesthetic


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Simple but loveable cat


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 10, 2017)

Extremely likeable.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Extremely nice...


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 10, 2017)

A non-cringey splatoon fan, generally kind

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think I said that already lol


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Nah, you didnt. 
Person who's really energetic :l


----------



## kelpy (Oct 12, 2017)

ur enthusiasm about squid sisters makes me happy


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Your thoughtfulness makes me cheerful


----------



## boring (Oct 12, 2017)

Even though your love of Callie and Marie never fails to astound me, you're still an amazing (precious) person  - and we've never spoken, this is all just some good 3rd party ****.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

I can't comprehend this compliment because I don't know what to say!
Nicest person ever


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 12, 2017)

All around sweet, nice, and fun to interact with. c:


----------



## Bcat (Oct 12, 2017)

Tbts national treasure


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2017)

so fab


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 12, 2017)

That's a nice lineup you've got there.  Especially like the Fresh Feathers.


----------



## kelpy (Oct 13, 2017)

can we make u mascot of tbt? ur pretty fAb


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 13, 2017)

You're pretty fab for saying that so you can be mascot with me.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 13, 2017)

You'd be the best marshal fan out of all the tumblr fangirls


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 13, 2017)

You definitely have one of the cutest usernames I've seen so far.


----------



## Zane (Oct 13, 2017)

u know what I like your username too, it's catchy



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> That's a nice lineup you've got there.  Especially like the Fresh Feathers.



thanks i'm jealous of all your Wix's  haha


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 13, 2017)

I like your Wix's too my man.  Lol.  Your username is simple but pleasing to say.


----------



## moonford (Oct 14, 2017)

Your obsession and dedication to a white cartoon squirrel who looks like a marshmallow is very sweet.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 14, 2017)

I like your user title


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 14, 2017)

i love your splatoon aesthetic :3c


----------



## kelpy (Oct 14, 2017)

ur aesthetic is gr8 and u seem like a fun person


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 14, 2017)

You're a good kid, I'd buy you some delicious Totino's Pizza Rolls


----------



## Mary (Oct 14, 2017)

You're very dedicated


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 14, 2017)

You look gorgeous irl


----------



## Mary (Oct 14, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> You look gorgeous irl



You made my day 
You seem sweet and like to make people happy


----------



## kelpy (Oct 14, 2017)

active and dedicated af to their town!!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 14, 2017)

That signature is Totino/Totino


----------



## kelpy (Oct 14, 2017)

passionate, best totinos boy ive ever seen


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 14, 2017)

a+ signature


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 14, 2017)

Great Username indeed


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 14, 2017)

Great Totino obsession.
Can't blame you, I'm the squid sister's 1# fan (even though I'm poor as heck)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Obviously a polite and chill user 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh boy. I can't see the next page...


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 14, 2017)

Like your aesthetic. Even better with Wix in it


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 14, 2017)

Post glitch


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 14, 2017)

Adorable halloween sig


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 14, 2017)

your avatar is so cute & i like ur sig!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 14, 2017)

Your sig is funny lol


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 14, 2017)

Your sig is too cool


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 14, 2017)

Your avatar is too cool


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 14, 2017)

You're such a sweetie pie and honestly too pure for the world.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 14, 2017)

You're very sweet person


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 14, 2017)

Same to you


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 15, 2017)

one of the best active members on here right now, it's always nice chatting and just hanging around lurking in the basement going back and forth, always nice seeing you around


----------



## moonford (Oct 15, 2017)

Your username is the best thing that has graced my screen.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 15, 2017)

What happened to your avatar?  Lol nonetheless I still like the IT theme.  Very creepy.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> What happened to your avatar?  Lol nonetheless I still like the IT theme.  Very creepy.



You always have the best avatars! (Especially the apple one)


----------



## moonford (Oct 15, 2017)

Is that your dog as your avatar?

If so, you have a very cute dog. You're very lovely from what I've seen btw.


----------



## Arjh (Oct 18, 2017)

Very impressed with your 'about me page, you seem like a nice genuine person


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 18, 2017)

Nice avatar ya got there, :3 (I'm sorry, not much too go off of lol)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 18, 2017)

You have a cool mori now

*Jealous


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 18, 2017)

You have a flea.
a very old flea.

I LIKE IT!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 18, 2017)

I like your sig so much


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 18, 2017)

Your avatar is cute.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 18, 2017)

Like your avatar  (Need to fix your sig up a bit)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 18, 2017)

You're great at ninja'ing me


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 18, 2017)

Your great at spamming


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 18, 2017)

(I don't know how to fix it lol, it keeps being so tiny, Also FE Echoes, not fates.)

Your signature is nice looking!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 18, 2017)

(I got the names mixed up  I played Awakening, Fates, and Echoes)

Cool...candy?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 18, 2017)

A candy.
A new one.
You gonna eat it?

I hope you don't, cuz it looks delish :L


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 18, 2017)

Also good at being ninja'd by me


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 18, 2017)

You're really good at ninjaing.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 18, 2017)

You're good at ninjaing


----------



## hamster (Oct 18, 2017)

cute avi


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 18, 2017)

Love your pixelated avatar and sig 
(This basement is so dead without me rip.)


----------



## tae (Oct 18, 2017)

cute sig art!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 18, 2017)

Nice Sig and avatar


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2017)

That Mori is fabulous!


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 18, 2017)

You've always got a great Marshal aesthetic going on


----------



## kelpy (Oct 19, 2017)

ayyy ur pretty rad my pal


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 19, 2017)

hey you're pretty chill overall


----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2017)

Appreciates Yes and Kansas(prog in general, really) like I do.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 19, 2017)

Cool Ancient Lantern.


----------



## kelpy (Oct 19, 2017)

ur sweet and goofy af


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm inclined to agree with your signature.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 19, 2017)

Same cool squirrel girl as always!!! (I literally just woke  up, only one eye is open lol.)


----------



## namiieco (Oct 19, 2017)

i saw you on the "what do you look like" thread and you're really good looking


----------



## moonford (Oct 19, 2017)

I like your username. 

It's very cute.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 19, 2017)

Nice avi


----------



## moonford (Oct 19, 2017)

You're so sweet!

You have such a way with words. <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 19, 2017)

Your signature is pretty!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 19, 2017)

Still the best aesthetic ever. Very colorful, and even fits in with the theme.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 19, 2017)

always great to mess around with down on the basement


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 19, 2017)

You're a very cool dude.


----------



## Warrior (Oct 19, 2017)

Truly the most dedicated mother to little squirrel boy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 19, 2017)

You clearly can tell quality parenting skills when you see them.


----------



## kelpy (Oct 19, 2017)

best squirrelmom 10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 19, 2017)

Nice avatar!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 19, 2017)

i like your cupcake collectible


----------



## Warrior (Oct 19, 2017)

Good taste in vidya ;-)


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 20, 2017)

Your Sig is cute


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 20, 2017)

Best matching sig/collectibles/avatar ever


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 20, 2017)

Can you at least not compliment ME for the duration of my sleep? ;-;


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 20, 2017)

I think you are a nice fanboy!

Also I will do as you ask

Probably

No seriously I won't


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 20, 2017)

This is why I stay up sometimes -.-


----------



## kelpy (Oct 20, 2017)

ur sig+profile sets are always rad


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 20, 2017)

I like the gif in your VM's lololol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 20, 2017)

Loving the new avatar/signature!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2017)

nice eggo


----------



## kelpy (Oct 20, 2017)

cutest birb around ur very cool


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 20, 2017)

Chillest user to chill with


----------



## Allure (Oct 20, 2017)

Very kind and helpful!


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 20, 2017)

Seems really sweet!


----------



## Bcat (Oct 20, 2017)

jelly of that glowwand


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 20, 2017)

Jelly of that awesome lineup


----------



## Psydye (Oct 20, 2017)

Stylish sig. and avatar.


----------



## Kurai Hiroma (Oct 20, 2017)

Jelly of that candy cane (I love candy canes...).


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 20, 2017)

your signature looks really cool. seems mysterious and makes me wanna visit your town lol


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 20, 2017)

I like your new signature


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 22, 2017)

Bump


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2017)

Your Callie and Marie aesthetic makes me happy every time I see it.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 23, 2017)

sweeter than the sweetest feather


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2017)

The most glamorous Halloween princess.


----------



## ackawai (Oct 23, 2017)

Cute marshal!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

One of the only people that likes jirachi in the forums, which I cant complain.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 24, 2017)

Tbh you post so much it's getting hard to come up with things to compliment you on...um, your avatar is lovely!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

Yeah, because you keep posting on these type of threads, -.-

Um.. Love your motherly obsession with marshal


----------



## ackawai (Oct 24, 2017)

Your signature is pleasing to look at


----------



## Arjh (Oct 24, 2017)

Love your signature and avatar


----------



## ackawai (Oct 24, 2017)

555 Bells...love it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 24, 2017)

What a cute signature!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

New User title is awesome lol


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 24, 2017)

Love how your avatar and sig compliment each other c:


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 25, 2017)

the gifs in your sig are so pretty wow!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2017)

Your signature made me smile.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 25, 2017)

You make everyone smile, which in turn, makes me smile lol


----------



## moonford (Oct 25, 2017)

The art is nice in your signature and avatar, you're a great artisit if you did it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2017)

I love how your profile is mostly bare but your signature is festive enough to brighten it up.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 25, 2017)

(Need to make new ideas...)

Aha.

I like your name.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2017)

Heh.  I like your user title.


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 26, 2017)

your relationship with marshal is everything. truly iconic


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 26, 2017)

THat's the best sig pic on tbt tenouttaten


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 26, 2017)

Honestly you're so awesome and good-looking I can't even compete with you.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Oct 26, 2017)

That sad but true fact is I RELLY had a hard time choosing between Marshell & Julian to move to my town
:.....( *I choose Julian*

But boooooooooooy you betcha Gamers it was hard


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 26, 2017)

all capital letters are great


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 26, 2017)

GreatAvatar


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 26, 2017)

Constantly changing aesthetic while still keeeping the great theme


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 26, 2017)

Trust me, I try really hard to edit my aesthetic, even though it isn't necessary lol.
(By the way, I'm not the artist, but I certainly would love to draw; but the editing skills are all me!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh. I almost forgot

*Best memes ever*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 26, 2017)

lovin that french fry emoji


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2017)

Good taste in music.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 27, 2017)

Tbh piplup is better than turtwig and chimchar


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2017)

saltoon/saltoon nice person


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 27, 2017)

Your avatar is silly.  I like it.


----------



## moonford (Nov 1, 2017)

You're really sweet.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 1, 2017)

I like that face palm meme :3
(Totally forgot who he was)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 1, 2017)

My favorite Splatoon enthusiast. :3


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2017)

you're nice also cool row of collectibles


----------



## Mary (Nov 2, 2017)

Coolest hippie around


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 2, 2017)

I like your Orange Candy.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 2, 2017)

Very cute signature ^-^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2017)

I like that purple amethyst


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 5, 2017)

The strange similarity between avatar and collectibles is endearing


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2017)

Your collectibles are on point and your poetry is award-worthy.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 6, 2017)

Adorable signatures


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 7, 2017)

If your avatar is your IRL pic, you look cute


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 7, 2017)

Always changing aesthetic which looks great


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 7, 2017)

Your line of Green and Blue Candy is very nice to look at.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2017)

The poem in your sig is like the cherry on the aesthetic sunday.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 7, 2017)

Your entire aesthetic is so beautiful it's making me cry.  *Sniff*


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2017)

cool bean ;D

love that poem btw haha


----------



## Cascade (Nov 7, 2017)

I like you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 7, 2017)

You're always so nice to people.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 7, 2017)

You are very active in basement threads


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 7, 2017)

You've only been here 4 days but you've already gotten a signature and figured out how to center it?  Kudos to you!


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 7, 2017)

I honestly just copied and pasted what Ariane sent he and I had no problems what so ever  it seems to be pretty difficult to center it but I haven't had any issues.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2017)

likes cool villagers


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 8, 2017)

Genuinely the chillest person I've ever met.  Is it the Mary Jane, perhaps?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 8, 2017)

*A little too nice in the basement..*




*ANYWAYS*, best squirrel girl I've ever met!​


----------



## buniichu (Nov 8, 2017)

you have a cute profile page icon. <(^~^)<


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 8, 2017)

Nice signature you have there


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 8, 2017)

I like your town.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 8, 2017)

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> I like your town.



You actually went and visited my DA? We'll isn't that thoughtful 

Punchy is a good choice to have, I like him too


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 8, 2017)

I like how your cousin doesn't have any arms (Callie)


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks for the sarcasm.



Like that you have a black and white cat.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 8, 2017)

I don't know where you get all this adorable squid sisters fanart but it's great.


----------



## hamster (Nov 9, 2017)

you always amaze me with your collectible setups


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 9, 2017)

Your avatar speaks to me on a spiritual level. (gotta have that money)


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 9, 2017)

I like your avatar and your villager choices.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 9, 2017)

I like your new leaf collectible


----------



## ackawai (Nov 9, 2017)

I like that all your collectibles are green or have a green background!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I like that all your collectibles are green or have a green background!

- - - Post Merge - - -

My post isnt showing UP???


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 9, 2017)

Your nice 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol, sometimes it doesn't show up when your the last one to post after a page. Gonna report that to the staff


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 9, 2017)

Always the best ?sthetic


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 9, 2017)

Cool collectibles.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 9, 2017)

mmmittens???
your mitten collectibles are cute


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 9, 2017)

Your signature has a cool effect


----------



## Strawberryllama (Nov 9, 2017)

Your collectibles line up so nicely... *drool*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 9, 2017)

Your username is adorable.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 9, 2017)

Colorful signatures c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 9, 2017)

Your Winter Mittens make me feel warm and cozy.


----------



## Zane (Nov 9, 2017)

v fierce


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 9, 2017)

your avatar and signature are super minimalistic but somehow super appealing and i am impressed


----------



## Cascade (Nov 9, 2017)

Your avatar and siggy are beautiful


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 10, 2017)

Pretty signature ^-^


----------



## Bcat (Nov 10, 2017)

cute aesthetic


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 10, 2017)

literally the cutest halloween sig i've seen so far this year? that little row of blinking lollipops is precious and i cry


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Nice rainbow line of candies!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 11, 2017)

Aesthetic is always colorful and appeasing to the eye


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 11, 2017)

Always changing aesthetic and a frequent poster


----------



## tae (Nov 11, 2017)

you have a really awesome sig :>


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice collectible lineup you have there!

(Why am I still awake? Ugh...)


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 11, 2017)

has good taste in squids + seems chill!


----------



## moonford (Nov 11, 2017)

Your username, avatar and signature = adorable.


----------



## dedenne (Nov 11, 2017)

Really like the mini animations in your siggy ♡

Oh you gotta be kidding me

I like your dedication to Halloween lmao


----------



## hamster (Nov 11, 2017)

your avi is super cute


----------



## Cascade (Nov 11, 2017)

your avatar is cute too


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 11, 2017)

Your signature has a lovely fall theme to it.


----------



## Flare (Nov 11, 2017)

Your signatures look nice.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 11, 2017)

I like your Infernape theme. c:


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 11, 2017)

Still the same person I have always known


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

I admire the work you put into making sure you signature and avatar are ascetically pleasing! You are very good at it! You also seem to try to be active in very part of the community! <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 11, 2017)

I admire your enthusiasm.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 11, 2017)

I like your villager choices for Canaan


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 11, 2017)

Good job on saving up to buy the NL collectible!


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 11, 2017)

Liking you candy :-C
m(U_U)m 
Siggy made me giggle :-D


----------



## Allure (Nov 13, 2017)

.


----------



## Swiftstream (Nov 13, 2017)

i love your signature animation~


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 13, 2017)

I like that Pokemon gif in your sig, it's cute!


----------



## Crazy (Nov 13, 2017)

You probably aren't a complete idiot


----------



## Esphas (Nov 13, 2017)

you probably are but you have a nice signature


----------



## Crazy (Nov 13, 2017)

I like the use of your 'Avatar Animation' and 'Avatar Width Extension' collectibles!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 13, 2017)

Love your sarcasm right there, so good, in fact, I can sense it in the text!


----------



## Allure (Nov 13, 2017)

.


----------



## Espurr (Nov 13, 2017)

Your aesthetic is pretty allu-
_end me before i finish that, please_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 13, 2017)

You have a cool avatar.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Nov 14, 2017)

Love your user title! :0)


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 14, 2017)

Like that NNID 

*cuttttttteeeee*


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 14, 2017)

Like your avatar


----------



## mogyay (Nov 14, 2017)

ur green splatoon aesthetic is v pleasing to me


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 14, 2017)

I like your space-y aesthetic c:


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 14, 2017)

Your avatar looks cute :3


----------



## MelbaBear (Nov 14, 2017)

Wow, that green theme is so awesome!^


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 14, 2017)

your signatures are super cute ♡


----------



## Mirichan (Nov 14, 2017)

I love the color scheme of your signature/profile picture/collectables 
It's very eye catching


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Nov 14, 2017)

I love your icon! ^-^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 14, 2017)

The tree in your signature is cool!


----------



## Allure (Nov 14, 2017)

.


----------



## moonford (Nov 15, 2017)

I like the colours you're going for with your aesthetic and your username is pretty neat.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 15, 2017)

Your signature is so creepy and funny at the same time.  Where is that from?! XD


----------



## moonford (Nov 15, 2017)

It was from Katy Perry's Bon Appetit.

I really like the wide variety of colours that you have used.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 15, 2017)

u always bring sunshine to my day


----------



## Allure (Nov 15, 2017)

.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 15, 2017)

Love your Aesthetic
I just LOVE flowers, and the word twilight, 
+ that golden leaf is awesome


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 15, 2017)

using the best purple color code


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 15, 2017)

Cool collectibles!


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 15, 2017)

like your mittens :-D


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm not sure where your avatar is from but it's cute.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 16, 2017)

I like your avatar too!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 16, 2017)

Your username makes me smile because it combines AC and Harry Potter.


----------



## Keldi (Nov 16, 2017)

Awesome avatar and signature


----------



## Zane (Nov 16, 2017)

your art is v nice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 16, 2017)

Your collectibles are so beautiful I cry ;-;


----------



## Keldi (Nov 16, 2017)

That beret is just beautiful~ (Also your mayor looks very patriotic lol)


----------



## Espurr (Nov 16, 2017)

your art is so rad tho


----------



## Cascade (Nov 16, 2017)

Espurr is cute <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 16, 2017)

I love your signature and the villagers in it.


----------



## Allure (Nov 16, 2017)

.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 17, 2017)

That's one great signature


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 17, 2017)

LOLZ
I just like that username of yours, and Is that Kabuki :-D I just love him


----------



## Keldi (Nov 17, 2017)

Is that Style Savvy as your avatar? It's fabulous~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Espurr said:


> your art is so rad tho



Thank you! ^_^


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 17, 2017)

you're incredibly talented


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 17, 2017)

You won a Pink Candy so you're forever amazing to me lol.


----------



## Espurr (Nov 17, 2017)

you is a good squirrel-obsessed wife


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 17, 2017)

Nice avatar!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 17, 2017)

I love how you don't post very much but when you do it's always something nice.


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 17, 2017)

Impressive signature.


----------



## Allure (Nov 17, 2017)

.


----------



## Zane (Nov 18, 2017)

ur a good kid


----------



## moonford (Nov 18, 2017)

I like your name/username.


----------



## Valzed (Nov 18, 2017)

You have a super cute signature!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 18, 2017)

generally nice


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 18, 2017)

Pretty chill in general


----------



## Espurr (Nov 19, 2017)

Your username isn't the only thing that's great about you!


----------



## moonford (Nov 19, 2017)

You were a pretty good villager cycler if I remember correctly.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 19, 2017)

You're a good friend who defended me when I needed it.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 19, 2017)

Your Marshall (fan :-?)art is relly nice


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 20, 2017)

Your aesthetic is simple but pleasing


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 20, 2017)

While ur aesthetic is always something new and very nice!


----------



## Allure (Nov 20, 2017)

.


----------



## Espurr (Nov 20, 2017)

your signature just radiates warmth
warmcolorsorsomethingidk


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 20, 2017)

Coming out of nowhere like JOHN CENA,
You're a nice Pokemon fan


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 21, 2017)

Love your signature )


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2017)

you're real nice also introduced me to p4g which is one of the best games tbh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 21, 2017)

The raddest, hippiest turt I've ever met <3


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 21, 2017)

you have a super rad signature and you seem like a cool bean


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 21, 2017)

You have a really nice aesthetic :v


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 21, 2017)

I like those 'house' collectable


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2017)

Your sig somehow amuses me...


----------



## Keldi (Nov 22, 2017)

The most color coordinated collectables I've seen.


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 22, 2017)

I said this just a bit ago, but you're very talented. And you seem like a sweet person.
Also, the first line of your sig is great and should be made into a real life law.


----------



## Keldi (Nov 22, 2017)

^//^
You have the best user title and the cutest avatar!


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 22, 2017)

Your Tumblr is adorable, and I absolutely love your drawings :')


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 22, 2017)

I like your username.


----------



## Keldi (Nov 22, 2017)

I see a cute squirrel in your signature~You're so lucky to have a cute squirrel ^_^


----------



## Diancie (Nov 22, 2017)

You are such a good artist!!! Keep killing it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 22, 2017)

Your username is one of my favorite Pokemon!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2017)

nice avatar


----------



## Swiftstream (Nov 22, 2017)

Love the red collectables!


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 22, 2017)

i really like the ds gif in your 'about' section of your sig!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 22, 2017)

Your art is super-cute. c:


----------



## moonford (Nov 22, 2017)

You're really polite.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 22, 2017)

So are you.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 22, 2017)

So are you, but 5x friendlier


----------



## moonford (Nov 22, 2017)

Your dedication to Splatoon is cute.


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 22, 2017)

Your sig is adorable and every time I see you around you’re very sweet.


----------



## moonford (Nov 23, 2017)

Your art is fantastic and admirable.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 23, 2017)

You're always so nice


----------



## Pearls (Nov 23, 2017)

I love your splatoon aesthetic and how even your collectibles match


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2017)

likin' your aesthetic, those grey and purple colours fit well


----------



## moonford (Nov 24, 2017)

You've always been a chill bean.


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 24, 2017)

you're nice whenever i see you around on here.
you seem like a pretty candid person


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 24, 2017)

Same to you


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2017)

splatoon ftw man


----------



## Bcat (Nov 24, 2017)

the best hippie I know


----------



## moonford (Nov 24, 2017)

You have a good taste in avatars!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 24, 2017)

Seems nice and cool!


----------



## datsuryouku (Nov 24, 2017)

Judging by your gif and avatar, you seem like one cool individual. Keep on keepin' on with yo' bad self.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 25, 2017)

I can't remember what your signature is, but I like it. ​


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2017)

nice collectible lineup and cool splatoon pics


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 25, 2017)

You're the dankest hippie turt around, maaaan.


----------



## moonford (Nov 25, 2017)

Your avatar is very cute.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2017)

lol @ that sig


----------



## moonford (Nov 25, 2017)

I love that hippie vibe that I get from you, so relaxed.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 25, 2017)

I admire your love of Ruby

Unfortunately I just can't love that dot of a nose. It creeps me out lol


----------



## Adriel (Nov 25, 2017)

your avatar is literally the best gif of waluigi, he looks so fabulous


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

i see you here in the basement and you've been very nice & polite to people


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 26, 2017)

love those gem collectable
Every fellow Miner & Terrarian has to is a gamer rule


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 26, 2017)

Nice avatar you got there.​


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2017)

loving that marie avatar and callie sig ayy


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 26, 2017)

Dankest hippie in the forums ​


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

you keep exposing me to cool splatoon art and gifs and i feel blessed so thankssss


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 26, 2017)

Your Pocket Camp art is so cute! <3


----------



## datsuryouku (Nov 28, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> I can't remember what your signature is, but I like it. ​



My Hero Academia


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 28, 2017)

LoZ is lit.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 28, 2017)

the belle of the belltree


----------



## Ayako (Nov 28, 2017)

I loved the new thor movie))

You are so fun and cool on le tree


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 5, 2017)

Liking them CAKE
what you going do with all that dessert 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Liking them CAKE
what you going do with all that dessert


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 5, 2017)

Your username is nice.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 5, 2017)

Marshal was my dreamy (;_/

but no you have a cool avatar


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 9, 2017)

c: your avatar is super cute! So colorful c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 9, 2017)

You're pregnant? Congrats!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2017)

that avi though ;w;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 9, 2017)

That aesthetic though. ;u;


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 9, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You're pregnant? Congrats!



c: thanks! You’re very nice ^-^ (I’m half way through this pregnancy too >o< Time is going by fast! )


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 9, 2017)

SoraDeathEater said:


> c: thanks! You’re very nice ^-^ (I’m half way through this pregnancy too >o< Time is going by fast! )



Haha, the baby will be here before you know it!  Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy mama!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

some dank weed


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 9, 2017)

Some magic beans.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

cool marshmallow weed avatar ;D


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hey, you beat me to it.

Your dank level rises.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 9, 2017)

Your avatar is really cute.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2017)

I love how "candy cane cuties" and "special snowflakes" are both alliterations xDDD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 9, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I love how "candy cane cuties" and "special snowflakes" are both alliterations xDDD



I know, right?  I'm the awesomely advanced alliteration architect.


----------



## Prisma (Dec 9, 2017)

I always see you on the forums and you seem really sweet and funny!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 9, 2017)

Has a really nice aesthetic and seems like a cool person!


----------



## hamster (Dec 9, 2017)

very cute avatar


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 9, 2017)

Your signature is super adorable.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

dankest weed also cute avatar


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 9, 2017)

You are especially smelly, but in a good way.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 9, 2017)

nice Rover avatar

:-? or is that the cat that looks like/similar to Rover :-/


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 9, 2017)

enthusiastic person


----------



## sej (Dec 11, 2017)

love your avatar and sig!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 11, 2017)

Aaah omg, I didn't recognize you by your username at first! ;o;

You're a sweet person <3


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 12, 2017)

your chill, ​


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2017)

dank squids and i love your sig


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 12, 2017)

The best dealer of memes, beans, and dank weed.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 29, 2017)

Same squirrel girl I know,


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 29, 2017)

Funny signature lol


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 29, 2017)

I love your avatar and signature c: <3 I love galaxy print things..


----------



## moonford (Dec 29, 2017)

From what I can tell you are a lovely woman and definitely a wonderful mother.

I wish you a great future for you and your growing family.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 29, 2017)

Adorable signature! I love Lucas <3


----------



## Espurr (Jan 3, 2018)

I enjoy the whole cosmos aesthetic you've got going on


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks! I love your avatar/sig art!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2018)

^^same you galaxyish aesthetic is aesome


----------



## rylan (Jan 3, 2018)

I love your avatar!


----------



## moonford (Feb 19, 2018)

I like the quote in your signature, it's the truth.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 19, 2018)

bees are one of the world's best gifts!


----------



## moonford (Feb 19, 2018)

Cats are precious, so you have great taste.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 19, 2018)

your flower collectible lineup is perf


----------



## moonford (Feb 19, 2018)

You're perfect <3


----------



## pique (Feb 19, 2018)

you're the best person ever oml


----------



## moonford (Feb 19, 2018)

Omg, you're like my favourite new TBT member.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 19, 2018)

such a cute aesthetic


----------



## Bcat (Feb 19, 2018)

jelly of your black feather!


----------



## Ilafae (Feb 20, 2018)

_*Your Signature is beautiful! *_


----------



## Antonio (Feb 20, 2018)

You are an amazing person!


----------



## pique (Feb 20, 2018)

I see you everywhere, you're super nice and understanding of everyone, and honestly just a great guy. c;


----------



## moonford (Feb 20, 2018)

You're just such a nice person!


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 20, 2018)

Cute bees!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 20, 2018)

Your username is so adorable!


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks yours too!
And your sig/avatar has always been one of my favorites to see

they're so cute


----------



## tifachu (Feb 20, 2018)

i am in love with ur galaxy aesthetic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






v aahh thank u ur sweet ;v; also i think i rmember us sharing the same name from last year omg!


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 20, 2018)

You're so pretty! And we have the same first name!


----------



## Keldi (Feb 20, 2018)

What  lovely galaxy hair you have~


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 20, 2018)

What lovely avatar you have!


----------



## tae (Feb 20, 2018)

you have a cute galaxy aesthetic going.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 20, 2018)

Love love love the colors of your avatar/sig! Very eye-catching


----------



## Marte (Feb 20, 2018)

The sweetest person I have met on here


----------



## Antonio (Feb 20, 2018)

Your signature says a lot about who you are and I love it.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 20, 2018)

perfect collectible lineup!


----------



## Puffy (Feb 20, 2018)

is into cats and noone into cats can be a bad person


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 20, 2018)

You're really nice in general and you've got some decent collectibles


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 21, 2018)

Such... WOW! What a great username!
And will always be a fan of that Kabuki sig <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2018)

You seem like a sweet person.


----------



## Puffy (Feb 21, 2018)

has a nice black and white aesthetic going on


----------



## orangeboy35 (Feb 22, 2018)

Pretty cool avatar but the text above it... nice one


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 22, 2018)

A lover of Zelda, I can get along with!
And awesome sig lol


----------



## Bcat (Feb 22, 2018)

Galaxy aesthetic is super cute!!


----------



## Antonio (Feb 22, 2018)

I just adore your name!


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 22, 2018)

Very funny user, and love your new avatar!


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 22, 2018)

Even though others have already mentioned it, I've always liked the galaxy aesthetic since it's so calming.  A really kind person in general too.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks! Adorable avatar, and compliments the orange signature and collectible <3


----------



## Antonio (Feb 22, 2018)

I love your avatar!


----------



## Marte (Feb 22, 2018)

You seem like a really positive and kind person


----------



## Bcat (Feb 22, 2018)

Love your avi!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 24, 2018)

What a cute aesthetic!  Very pleasing to the eyes. <3


----------



## Bcat (Feb 25, 2018)

Perfect collectibles!!!


----------



## Psydye (Feb 25, 2018)

Cool personality.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2018)

Cool avatar.


----------



## KAnaliseY (Feb 25, 2018)

The fanart you have as your profile pic is adorable!


----------



## Puffy (Feb 25, 2018)

Has cool interests <3


----------



## Bcat (Feb 25, 2018)

I like how your flowers match your characters


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 25, 2018)

You seem like a sweet person. <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2018)

You're cool beans.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 25, 2018)

You seem pretty rad.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 25, 2018)

seeing you alot around here. nice aesthetic!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2018)

You're a sweetie.  I've always liked you.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2018)

Always been a nice person!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 26, 2018)

Cool collectibles and cool TBT member


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 26, 2018)

Adorable and heartworming member who I've been kowing for over an year now.
Also,
Happy Birtheday Issi~!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 26, 2018)

Your signature is lovely. c:


----------



## Buttonsy (Mar 12, 2018)

Your profile picture is really cute.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2018)

you seem nice, also i love your dedication to new leaf!


----------



## tifachu (Mar 12, 2018)

i love all your turts and also a hippie is the best thing 2 be, hail hippie queen


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 12, 2018)

You have an adorable signature and avatar. Also, an amazing collectible line-up. <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 13, 2018)

You're real cool.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2018)

dank peep also nice collectibles lineup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 13, 2018)

The dankest turt to ever weed.  Your lineup isn't too bad either.


----------



## hamster (Mar 14, 2018)

the fact that u change ur collectible lineups a lot and they still look rlly nice is cool


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 14, 2018)

Cute avatar! And love your mayor and town name <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 14, 2018)

Your aesthetic is always lovely. c:


----------



## Ghostkid (Mar 14, 2018)

Nice collection of eggs and villagers


----------



## Bcat (Mar 15, 2018)

Agent S is the best!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 15, 2018)

Cool collectibles!


----------



## pique (Mar 15, 2018)

Oof I love your avatar/sig


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 15, 2018)

Pretty avatar. <3 

I also like how your collectibles and avatar match aaa


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

Bumping this because positive thread >

Your signature always makes me smile.


----------



## Sergi (Oct 2, 2018)

I love the galaxy hair in your pic and signature <3


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 2, 2018)

I love your sig! It’s so cute!


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 2, 2018)

You have a good taste in games.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 2, 2018)

Rhinos are awesome!


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

I love your Splatoon pic art! So eye catching. And very nice person!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2018)

Has always been nice to me!


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2018)

You too! And always has the best food on "What Did You Eat Today" lol


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 4, 2018)

Really nice! Helped me with lucky <3


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 4, 2018)

A very sweet mayor, and gave Lucky a loving home!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2018)

Your aesthetic is lovely and you have a great sense of humor. c;


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 8, 2018)

I will have to say the same about you!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2018)

You’re one of the nicest people I’ve ever known on this forum.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

just here for a bump bc this thread is down low


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 15, 2018)

You have a nice signature. c:


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

you have a very funny signature of a dancing guy xD
very nice I say


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 15, 2018)

Love the Zelda theme!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

I like your suit ppl theme, sorry idk where its from but to me it looks like they are from a TV show
anyways yeah very matching also nice collectibles


----------

